# Lush discussion



## Eemaan (Oct 18, 2005)

Does anybody else use their handmade bath and shower products.  the smell absolutely beautiful and are brilliant for the skin.  they have stores all over the UK, just wondered if they were as popular in the US and Canada. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My fave products are Rock star soap, candy bubble bar and lemslip shower wash
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yum


----------



## Henna (Oct 18, 2005)

I've tried Slammer (I think that's the name), the shower gel, and a coconut soap. Neither one was very special.  I'd like to try Dream Cream and more of their moisturizers!


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 18, 2005)

I'm originally from the UK but live in Australia and quite fond of Lush, though I can no longer use the soaps as they're far too harsh for my skin.

Some of my faves are bath melts like Ceridwen's Cauldron, Floating Island, MMM, coconut and almond smoothie, massage bars, Angels on Bare Skin, Butterball, Think Pink, Sakura.

I really could go on! Haven't yet tried the new shower creams, as they only just came out over here. But I do look forward to doing so!


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Oct 18, 2005)

I looove Lush.  Their melts are awesome, their bombs are the best and the bubble bars have ruined all other bubblebath for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Floating Island, Dreamtime, Creamy Candy and Melting Marshamallow Moments melts, Creamy Candy, Turbo Bubble, and Hollywood bubble bars, and Think Pink, Waving Not Drowning, Butterball, Big Blue and Blackberry bombs are my ultimate faves.

For body stuff, Coconut and Almond Smoothie, Skinny Dip, and Snowcake soap are always in my bathroom


----------



## AlliSwan (Oct 18, 2005)

I am OBSESSED! I got into it, thinking, blah, maybe I'll actually use my jacuzzi tub once in awhile now. However, now I plan trips to the 2 hr-away LUSH store (I feel lucky to have one so close), stalk the forums for more LUSH, and order discontinueds, etc....I LOVE LUSH! I'm going there this weekend for my birthday haul YAY!


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 18, 2005)

u know, i've heard so many people talk about lush but i;ve never heard of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ido they have a website? their stuff sounds so good =)


----------



## user3 (Oct 18, 2005)

Love Lush!!!
I place about 3 orders already this year.  I plan on buying a few items for family and friends this year. I really like the bubble bars!!!



JUNEPLUM....Yes they do have a site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


www.lush.com


----------



## Chelsea (Oct 18, 2005)

I lvoe lush! I love the massage bars, bubble bars, powders, buttercreams, bath bombs, soaps.. mm...


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 18, 2005)

thanks zap2it! *goes to check out website happily*


----------



## Vespcat (Oct 18, 2005)

I LOVE lush, I think I may be a little obsessed with it too! Infact the only bath, shower and hair products (except for serums etc) I use are Lush! It's made my skin gorgeous, it smells yummy and it's bunny friendly too! Yay!


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Oct 18, 2005)

Totally forgot to give love to Angels on Bare Skin (scrub), Fresh Farmacy (facial soap), and Cupcake (fresh mask, which can't be done via mail-order outside of the UK, boooo), the combo of these 3 things makes my skin GLOW.


----------



## Glitziegal (Oct 18, 2005)

June Plum you have a little Lush something in your candy package


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Oct 20, 2005)

Another Lush UK fan here, along with Mac it's my other thing and i'm visit their forum just a little more than i do here and have been there longer. I don't use as much stuff there now as it gets too expensive.
I love Dream Cream, all skin products, shower gels, Avobath, and lots of other things.


----------



## LivingPink (Oct 20, 2005)

For me Lush Christmas specials are must have items to celebrate!


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_ I don't use as much stuff there now as it gets too expensive._

 
Exactly the same; I used to get so much more but the prices hiked up a fair bit and incidentally, so has my patronage of them. The good quality stuff is expensive; the cheaper stuff is really harsh on my skin, as a general rule.


----------



## ms.criss (Nov 4, 2005)

all of their bubblebars, bath bombs, and melts i absolutely love, a nice girly bubbly bath is the ultimate relaxation for me so i use this stuff a lot


----------



## jenjunsan (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey, ya'll forgot my #1 fav...Buffy the Backside Slayer....LOVE IT!!  I like the Bon Bombs, Butterballs and Honeybee bombs too.  Lush is great!  The American Cream Condition did dry out my colored hair though.  I'm in South Louisiana....I wonder how the Lush in the French Quarter made out.....hhmmmm


----------



## Absynthe (Nov 4, 2005)

I use all their bubble bar slices,shower gels and some of the skincare.The christmas stuff is really nice!


----------



## Beautiful (Nov 16, 2005)

Does this stuff just smell really good or does it do spectacular things for your skin? The silky underpants sounds nice.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Nov 17, 2005)

The skincare stuff does spectacular things to your skin. I love Enchanted Eye Cream.


----------



## shygirl (Nov 17, 2005)

I think I used the Sex Bomb...the white bomb with all the dried purple flowers in it. I was in heaven! My bathroom smelled wonderful for three days after my bath.

As a matter of fact, I'm going to try another bomb tonight. Spider roll sushi, candlelit bath, snuggled up in a warm robe. *sigh*


----------



## niecypiecy (Nov 18, 2005)

I love the whipstick and honey lip balms, candy bubble bar and butter ball


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 18, 2005)

I find the smell coming from Lush stores so strong that I can't go anywhere near them.  I can smell them 100 yards away easily!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Nov 18, 2005)

I love the scent that comes out of the store and the fact that 100m from the store i can smell it before i see it as it scents the entire street!


----------



## visivo (Nov 20, 2005)

*Have a Favorite LUSH Mask?*

Everyone must own a LUSH face mask.


I had the realization today. Yes, it's true. I lovee. I loveee loveee _A Crash Course in Skincare_. Ohh it is lovely and smoothing and calming ( and a godsend as far as I am concerned ) on my sensitive skin.

I posted last week about my dang hormonal breakouts. Anyway, someone (mspixieears!?) recommended the masks as a soothing treatment and damn was she right. Also, props to Alliswan for all of her helpful advice regarding the line. 

I guess I should be posting about this in recommendations or reviews or something, but I wanted to post in the skincare board first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I really recommend this mask in particular, it feels great and leaves my face clean but not tight-feeling, and the blemishes from last week that are still healing were not irritated by it. 

Anyyyway. I wondered if anyone else has a favorite lush mask. Please share.  8)


----------



## visivo (Nov 20, 2005)

Yepppp. I just posted about their face masks. I have tried A crash course in skincare, and a kit with the waving not drowning bath bomb? and sweet dreams bar i think.... 

loved it all!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Nov 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_Another Lush UK fan here, along with Mac it's my other thing and i'm visit their forum just a little more than i do here and have been there longer. I don't use as much stuff there now as it gets too expensive.
I love Dream Cream, all skin products, shower gels, Avobath, and lots of other things._

 
I've tried to search for the lush forum but I can't find it. Do you have the address?


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Nov 20, 2005)

www.lush.co.uk/forum


----------



## Glow (Nov 21, 2005)

I love the new winter stuff and the ruby red slippers!And that whipstick stuff


----------



## asnbrb (Nov 21, 2005)

i think they just opened one here at Ala Moana.


----------



## jasper17 (Nov 21, 2005)

I ordered some stuff a while back and didn't get to use it until recently - the Bollywood bath bomb smells amazing and the Something Wicked solid bath oil...  That stuff is hot - the little glitter bits and the scent definitely do a girl wonders!


----------



## Copper_Sparkle (Nov 21, 2005)

Hello again!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am a LUSH mask fanatic, in fact, I have The Sacred Truth on right now. I'm half afraid it might make me break out, but, it smells nice and feels quite soothing, so, I'll risk it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also LOVE the Mask of Magnaminty (my general all-purpose favourite) with Cosmetic Warrior being my beloved for when my skin is misbehaving. It smells awful, but, works wonderfully.

Cupcake, something about the smell makes me completely sick to my stomach. It also itched terribly. I feel sad about that as it seems to be the favourite of many people.

Ayesha and Love Lettuce are also kickass, I use the two interchangeably and are very close to the Magnaminty. If they are in stock at my local LUSH, I get one of those instead of it.

Hmm, this is probably not helping... I usually have 2-3 LUSH masks around at a given time!

If I had to choose 2 for the rest of time... I guess it would be Mask of Magnaminty and Cosmetic Warrior. HTH!


----------



## AlliSwan (Nov 21, 2005)

Oooooh I was supposed to be swapping for MoM on MUA but the girl said it was expired so she's sending me a pot of Ultrabland instead, which is fine by me. I just heard MoM was really good for sucking out blackheads. I can only vouch for my Catastrophe Cosmetic one, but I think I'll give Love Lettuce a try. Argghhhh I want Biofresh! And I want it to be closer than 1 1/2 hours away!


----------



## cherripi (Nov 21, 2005)

I LOVE MoM too! I just love the clean and cool feeling after using it. The more I use it, the more I love it. 
A crash course in skin care smells wonderful too, it doesn't do much for me though.
Cosmetic warrior makes me wanna puke, also doesn't do much for me.. and I still have 3/4 left!! WAAAAH
Ayesha is the same as above.
I REALLY want to try Catastrophe cosmetic, but the factory is outta blueberries!! I guess I just have to wait. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have to try the Ocean salt today hehee


----------



## visivo (Nov 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan* 
_Oooooh I was supposed to be swapping for MoM on MUA but the girl said it was expired so she's sending me a pot of Ultrabland instead, which is fine by me. I just heard MoM was really good for sucking out blackheads. I can only vouch for my Catastrophe Cosmetic one, but I think I'll give Love Lettuce a try. Argghhhh I want Biofresh! And I want it to be closer than 1 1/2 hours away!_

 

ahh now i want to try MoM! 

btw, crash course basically leaves your skin super soft and glowy, it doesnt do much for blackheads or anything. just leaves it feeling perfect -- i dont put anything on my face afterward -- no lotion or makeup -- just a little mascara. it works THAT well for me


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 23, 2005)

I'm glad the masks worked for you, visivo!

I love Cupcake because it leaches all the baddies from my skin when it's all bad and combo-ish. Makes it smooth, clean and ooh that chocolate smell is to die for!

I really want to try Cosmetic Catastrophe next. In fact, should get one pretty soon!


----------



## jasper17 (Nov 25, 2005)

oh man.  i think lush is going to be another huge addiction.  i just ordered a bunch of stuff off the website...  chai shower gel, dream cream, giner dusting powder, celestial moisturizer and some others.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i'm in so much trouble!

also, free ground shipping on orders over $99 for november and december using the code FREESHIP05.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Nov 25, 2005)

Dream Cream and Celestial moisturiser...you made GOOD choices! I love both of them, Dream Cream is especially amazing.


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm actually panicking as I've just about emptied my umpteenth tub of coconut and almond smoothie. I love this when my skin is feeling all sensitive...or I'm too lazy to put on moisturiser after showering. It's blissful.


----------



## jasper17 (Nov 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_I'm actually panicking as I've just about emptied my umpteenth tub of coconut and almond smoothie. I love this when my skin is feeling all sensitive...or I'm too lazy to put on moisturiser after showering. It's blissful._

 
I'm glad to see some positive reviews of it - all the ones on the site but one were negative!


----------



## jasper17 (Nov 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_Dream Cream and Celestial moisturiser...you made GOOD choices! I love both of them, Dream Cream is especially amazing._

 
Excellent!  I'm seriously in need of something to combat Chicago winter and I'm hoping this stuff is it - can't even say how much I've spent on other stuff that doesn't work at all!!


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jasper17* 
_I'm glad to see some positive reviews of it - all the ones on the site but one were negative!_

 
I think it's because a lot of people expect it to smell very strongly of almond and coconut. But in real life, coconut doesn't even smell that 'tropical' - I brought home 2 bottles of virgin coconut oil and it's...sort of savoury! But very good for the skin.

I seriously love Coconut & almond smoothie, and those who know how good it is to the skin do too! I think!


----------



## mango88 (Dec 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_I find the smell coming from Lush stores so strong that I can't go anywhere near them.  I can smell them 100 yards away easily!_

 
Me too! I can smell when there's a store nearby.  I find their products okay but bit expensive for what they're worth.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Dec 4, 2005)

They're more expensive than normal bath products as they're individually hand made and use mostly natural and organic ingredients, essential oils, including cold pressed oils which are very expensive. I think you get what you pay for, especially as you don't pay for packaging. It's good for treating yourself anyway and the skincare is a must have!


----------



## Melisanda (Dec 4, 2005)

I like Lush because most of their stuff smells natural (even though most of their products aren't very natural but rather a clever mix of natural and synthetic ingredients, which i totally don't hold against them)-my spoilt nose hates synthetic scents and Lush is one of very few cosmetics brands with natural scents that I can get locally.  
I love their shower rang (soaps, shower gels etc.) and body care rang(Dream Cream, Pied de Pepper are among my favourites).Bath products are lovely too.
Skincare is IMHO nothing special and my hair hates almost all their hair products. 

However, a lot of my favourites have been discontinued and I'm just not quite as impressed by the new products as I used to be.


----------



## visivo (Dec 4, 2005)

Rrrow. Love 'em. I'm a recent convert. ANND this is dangerous because last week I got so into it that after I bought the bio mask crash course in skincare i went out and bought mask of magnaminty and cupcake and used them like EVERY day last week. too much for my sensitive skin! oops. I broke out but now i know to go easy on them. 

They give amazing results when not overused 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also tried shnuggle in store, and it was nice. those non-soap bar thingies intrigue me. the only other things ive tried are waving not drowning (LOVE) and dreamtime (love more!). I want everything they make, but my top wants are whipstick and one of those pulse point solid scents for when you are pms'in. I should get one for my boy too. :laughs:


----------



## jasper17 (Dec 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *visivo* 
_I also tried shnuggle in store, and it was nice._

 
What does Shnuggle smell like?  (I kind of find the descriptions on the website to be a wee bit off when it comes to the actual scent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 5, 2005)

I'd love to try Schnuggle!

I recently got treated by my mum to an order - this is what I ended up ordering, all things I've never tried before:

Twinkle bath ballistic
Gumback express smoothie
Something Wicked Comes This Way bath melt
Almond buttercream
Emperor of Ice Cream buttercream
Heavenly Bodies buttercream

freebies were a small sample tub of Angels on Bare Skin (yea!) and BN Lip Service lip balm. I'm allergic to most of their shower gels, solid & liquid shampoo and conditioners, and soaps so they were limited in what they could give me for samples.

Off to try some of these new things!


----------



## visivo (Dec 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jasper17* 
_What does Shnuggle smell like?  (I kind of find the descriptions on the website to be a wee bit off when it comes to the actual scent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 
The most memorable overtone was lavender -- but it's a really warm, interesting scent. I don't think it's something that I would like to smell like all day though. And since I don't wear perfume or anything, this is the reason I haven't bought it. The scent of aqua mirablis was a bit more pleasing. I'll have to check the rest of those out


----------



## visivo (Dec 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_I'd love to try Schnuggle!

I recently got treated by my mum to an order - this is what I ended up ordering, all things I've never tried before:

Twinkle bath ballistic
Gumback express smoothie
Something Wicked Comes This Way bath melt
Almond buttercream
Emperor of Ice Cream buttercream
Heavenly Bodies buttercream

freebies were a small sample tub of Angels on Bare Skin (yea!) and BN Lip Service lip balm. I'm allergic to most of their shower gels, solid & liquid shampoo and conditioners, and soaps so they were limited in what they could give me for samples.

Off to try some of these new things!_

 
Lucky thing! freebies!? I didn't know of such a thing. I've been itching to try angels but my current cleanser is sooo gentle and simple that i am afraaaaid to change 

Please let us know how you like these new things!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Dec 5, 2005)

Angels On Bare Skin is gentle but amazing, you won't be disapponted in it and i can't imagine anyone having a bad reaction to it. You can fit it into your normal skin care routine without changing anything.


----------



## inlucesco (Dec 5, 2005)

I have the incredible bliss shampoo bar (good for travel!), the honeymooners massage bar (I use it as solid perfume...it smells like chocolate and honey) and honey trap lip balm (*drool*).  For me, Lush is hit or miss.  The boy got me the tea tree lip balm that I just couldn't get into, but the other stuff I like quite a bit.  

I want to try some bath bombs and bubble bars soon, the amount of which are directly proportional to how stressed I am. ;D


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *visivo* 
_Lucky thing! freebies!? I didn't know of such a thing. I've been itching to try angels but my current cleanser is sooo gentle and simple that i am afraaaaid to change 

Please let us know how you like these new things!_

 
PM me and I'll send it to you - I've bought this a kazillion times, and my sample WILL be fresh, it's sitting in the fridge right now!

They aren't so nice in store about freebies, they were when they first arrived in Melb but then they got all Nazi-ish about it. Right about when the profit-making thing kicked in...

*PS will eventually be transferring my MUA Lush reviews to hear, will keep all LUSHies posted*.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Dec 6, 2005)

In the Uk we get loads of freebie offers and they're always happy to give samples of their products. Free '05 is coming up soon aswellm where if you spend £15 you can have anything made with a xmas sticker on it for free! People got products worth more than £15 free last year!


----------



## jasper17 (Dec 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *visivo* 
_Lucky thing! freebies!? I didn't know of such a thing. I've been itching to try angels but my current cleanser is sooo gentle and simple that i am afraaaaid to change 

Please let us know how you like these new things!_

 
With my last order, they threw in three samples - ooh la la soap, blonde shampoo bar and the olive oil soap - maybe it's orders over a certain size 'cause my first one didn't come with samples but also was a lot smaller.


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jasper17* 
_With my last order, they threw in three samples - ooh la la soap, blonde shampoo bar and the olive oil soap - maybe it's orders over a certain size 'cause my first one didn't come with samples but also was a lot smaller._

 

That's true, the bigger the order, the more samples/freebies you get.

Very sadly, I had to request no soaps, solid or liquid shampoo, conditioner or shower gels because I'm allergic. It sucks because the last few times I've got nice smelling chunks of soap and small bottles of shower gel...look but no touch.


----------



## visivo (Dec 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_PM me and I'll send it to you - I've bought this a kazillion times, and my sample WILL be fresh, it's sitting in the fridge right now!

They aren't so nice in store about freebies, they were when they first arrived in Melb but then they got all Nazi-ish about it. Right about when the profit-making thing kicked in...

*PS will eventually be transferring my MUA Lush reviews to hear, will keep all LUSHies posted*.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aww thank you so much! But as you're in Australia I can't ask that of you -- too much shipping. You guys already pay more for cosmetics as it is! Thank you again though, you're very generous. I'll have to try to sneak a sample next time :loveya:


----------



## more_please (Dec 8, 2005)

I LOVE Sonic Death Monkey and Flying Fox showergels. For hours after using Flying fox, I smell like honey and jasmine...very sexy. Sonic Death Monkey is chocolate, coffee, and a bunch of other stuff that smells slightly of hippie, but very chocolately too. The bottle says it is also a hair gel (??!!??!), so I added a dime size amount to my other hair products, and my hair smells great! no stickyness or anything. I love the products, but not the prices so much...hopefully I'll get some for the holidays


----------



## visivo (Dec 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *more_please* 
_I LOVE Sonic Death Monkey and Flying Fox showergels. For hours after using Flying fox, I smell like honey and jasmine...very sexy. Sonic Death Monkey is chocolate, coffee, and a bunch of other stuff that smells slightly of hippie, but very chocolately too. The bottle says it is also a hair gel (??!!??!), so I added a dime size amount to my other hair products, and my hair smells great! no stickyness or anything. I love the products, but not the prices so much...hopefully I'll get some for the holidays 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
DAMN now I need the shower gels too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You guys are sucking the life out of my already near-empty wallet.


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 8, 2005)

That's ok visivo - but you MUST try it.

I adore Flying Fox shower gel! Bit harsh for my skin so I don't use too often.

Just tried 2 of the buttercreams - Almond & Heavenly Bodies. They seem really similar as they have a lot of citrus oils & juices in them. I'm a bit disappointed about that, but they are very moisturising, great if you can't be bothered putting on body lotion post-shower. Will try Emperor of Ice Cream later on.


----------



## MACattack (Dec 8, 2005)

Has anyone tried the Coalface face wash?!? Love IT! Not too dring, but gets everything off. Yay! Also, the Ooh Lah Lah and Coconut Soap are to die for. I'm going there in a matter of minutes! Huzzah!


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACattack* 
_Has anyone tried the Coalface face wash?!? Love IT! Not too dring, but gets everything off. Yay! Also, the Ooh Lah Lah and Coconut Soap are to die for. I'm going there in a matter of minutes! Huzzah!_

 
Coconut soap, you mean I Should Coco? I loved it but it gave me this horrid burning rash. Shame, as it smells heavenly.


----------



## maianne (Dec 12, 2005)

My faves are the Candy Fluff & Silky Underwear Dusting Powders and the Eau Roma toner. My husband used to use some crappy shaving cream but is now hooked on the Ambrosia shaving cream... which is actually quite a big deal considering how he usually tries to cheap out on toiletries.


----------



## ambriel (Dec 18, 2005)

I use EVERYTHING LUSH!!!  shampoo, conditioner, bath products, skin care, etc.  I LOVE their skincare items, I'm 41 years young and my skin has never been as healthy as it is now.  I now have dh converted and he only uses lushes too!


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ambriel* 
_I use EVERYTHING LUSH!!!  shampoo, conditioner, bath products, skin care, etc.  I LOVE their skincare items, I'm 41 years young and my skin has never been as healthy as it is now.  I now have dh converted and he only uses lushes too!_

 
Hi ambriel! *waves*, I definitely converted my mother and brother to Lush, we all three are addicted to the coconut & almond smoothie.


----------



## AlliSwan (Dec 30, 2005)

Just want to rave a bit more about LUSH...I've been VERY good about taking care of my skin ever since I "discovered" LUSH a year ago, and my skin just GLOWS now! I use Sweet Japanese Girl, Breath of Fresh Air toner to remove the excess cocoa butter and almond bits, and then Celestial moisturizer. I also used to trash Buffy the Backside Slayer (for the smell, I couldn't get past the smell), but I gave it another try and WOW. The smell doesn't bother me nearly as much now that I see the results!


----------



## Oonie (Dec 31, 2005)

Just found out about them and I am in love. So far my favorite is the Bohemian and Honey I Washed The Kids. I  have a LIST of stuff I want to buy. Might go Monday!!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jan 1, 2006)

I just got £30 worth of Lush this week and got £30 worth of Lush free.







I got 
Dream Cream (love this)
Imperialis moisturising cream (love this too, great for combo skin)
Snowfestival BBS (smells like Snowcake soap)
American Cream conditioner
= £30

and got 
Almond Kisses (worth about £18 )
Rehab shampoo (worth about £11)

...for FREE!!






 I don't know if US Lush's are doing Free '05 but if they are then get yourself down there quick, you can have anything that was made in 2005 free (apart from normal gift boxes) and any Xmas gift box free, if you spend £15, some people have ended up with £50 gift boxes free for spending £15! I really wanted Gorgeous cream (worth £35) but ofcourse those were snapped up as freebies on 1st day and i went on 2nd. An


----------



## TangoMango (Jan 1, 2006)

I just started using Lush's skincare products. I use Coalface, Tea Tree Water and Imperialis moisturzer. It's too early for me to tell if it's working right now, but we'll see in a month.


----------



## visivo (Jan 2, 2006)

Does anyone know if the freebie thing (where you spend 45 & get last years products free) is just a one day event? I am near the SF stores... man I hope it's still going on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




New raves: I've just started using angels on bare skin (thanks to ALLISWAN! <3) and it's amazing -- the smell, the texture, everything. My skin is looking great. Though -- in the latest lush life says that their cleansers should be used once a day, at night. I wash my face twice a day and Im wondering if any of you girls use em twice a day like me or what 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 link: http://www.lush.com/lushlife/cleansers.htm

I am slowly converting like, every type of product I use to LUSH -- discovering new things all the time to take over for the so-so products of yore  AoBS for an exfoliator, breath of fresh air is nice as a toner, but i also like the sea aloe toner ive been using by Zia skincare. The strokes is amazing for my hair, and the masks are f'ing incredible. I also just got smitten handcream and well, you can guess how i feel about it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want to find an awesome moisturizer by them! I currently use clinique DDM GEL because i have combo skin that is relatively sensitive, but it's not cutting it now for the dry patches I have. Recs? I am eyeing Ultralight...

Sadly, LUSH has become my absolute obsession, surpassing even mac; I haven't even HEARD of or looked at Lingerie til today ! And the last thing I bought was Dame in a Dress Lipgelee -- the only thing ive purchased in a long while. 

Now for all my co-lushes/mac fiends -- What are your LUSH/MAC must-haves?


----------



## AlliSwan (Jan 2, 2006)

The Big Free event (spend $45, get a free Xmas gift or bulk item) IS indeed going on still, not sure how much is left at different locations so get down there. Orlando (Florida Mall, not the airport) still had a couple BIG gifts left, but some other stores are only giving away soap bars or BBS, call and ask for availability....if you go to LUSH forums (link is at the top of the NA website, to the right a bit) and sign up, you can find all KINDS of crazy deals. I have two coupons for a buy one get one free offer LUSH is doing for their top 5 selling products: Ocean Salt, Dream Cream, Avobath, and two others I can't remember off the top of my head. I don't think I'll be using them, is anyone interested?


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jan 2, 2006)

It lasts till the '05 products run out.


----------



## Oonie (Jan 2, 2006)

The store I went to today still had some Free 05 stuff, I got the Christmas Soap Stack and Stocking Fella. I also got a free gift bag that had Happy Hippy Shower Gel, T Tree Simplex Lip Balm and Butterball Ballistic. I purchased:

Avobath Ball
Waving Not Drowning Ball
Bohemian Soap
Karma Soap
Honey I Wahsed the Kids
Buffy Bar
Soft Touch Bar
Silky Underwear Powder
Karma Powder
Therapy Massage Bar
Babyface Bar
Vanilla Salt Tooth Paste

Yes I have a new indulgence. I overspent and wasn't able to visit my other fav next to MAC.....Sephora!!!


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Jan 2, 2006)

I got this in my last order, on a little black postcard:

Double Your Pleasure!
Lush knows that one of our best sellers is never enough so...
When you buy one of our 5 best selling products* we will give you another of the same item for free!

Valid from Jan 1 to March 31 2006 at www.lush.com ** 
or at a Lush store near you.  One coupon per purchase per customer.  One complimentary item per coupon redemption, while supplies last.
*Dream Cream, Ocean Salt 250mL, Honey I Washed The Kids 100g/3.5 oz, Big, Avobath.
**When shopping online enter promotion code FREETOP5 after adding one of the top five products to your shopping cart.


----------



## visivo (Jan 3, 2006)

Yessss. 

I went yesterday! I had a double your pleasure card too but thought I'd do the 45$ deal first as I won't be back in SF for a bit.

I bought:

sonic death monkey (i smell like a big chocolate orange mmmm)
angels on bare skin 
celestial moisturizer (sooo gentle but very rich, i will use it as a night cream)
therapy massage bar

My total was 46 bucks and change (perfect) and i recvd the eat drink and be merry bath bomb set for free -- 23 dollar value? OH this wonderful woman working there gave me a free Wow Wow mask too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love her...

I am loving everything I got -- now I have to decide what I want to get for the freebie deal -- maybe dream cream...


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 5, 2006)

I found out yesterday that my brother absolutely LOVES Flying Fox shower gel! There was this amazing smell wafting from our bathroom and I thought, doesn't smell of what I just used in the shower, and it was him. No wonder my 500mL bottle was emptying faster than I thought!

Am a bit so-so about the buttercreams - could just be my nose but they all smell the same, citrusy! I don't mind, but it sounded like there was some variation...hmm.


----------



## koolkatz (Jan 5, 2006)

I dread going into the stores because I find the smell waaaaaaaaaaaaay too strong, but I love their Sympathy for the Skin lotion & Retread conditioner!


----------



## visivo (Jan 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *koolkatz* 
_I dread going into the stores because I find the smell waaaaaaaaaaaaay too strong, but I love their Sympathy for the Skin lotion & Retread conditioner!_

 

Haha I definitely feel you there. I was hurrying myself to pick stuff out because it was giving me a headache :crap:


----------



## -x-buttercup-x- (Jan 5, 2006)

I adore lush, I could spend hours and hours in that shop, the smell is heavenly. My fave products I've brought so far is the lemslip shower creme, the strawberry twin tub bath jelly and the chocolate cupcake facepack, mmmm good enough to eat =D


----------



## AlliSwan (Jan 6, 2006)

There's a "party" going on at the UK forums where you can get a sneak peek of the new items to be released in the next coupld months and even order a good amount of them: Mange Too (edible massage bar), Romance in the Stone ballistic (oranges and roses with a love poem inside), non-glittery Elixir and Something Wicked bath melts, and upcoming gift sets---CHECK THEM OUT!


----------



## maianne (Jan 9, 2006)

I just bought:

Ultrabland
Caca Marron henna
Ambrosia shave cream (for my husband... he's a convert... which *really* says a lot for the appeal of Lush)
Angels on Bare Skin

... and received for free:

Flying Fox shower gel - 100ml
Lush Pud bath ball
Snowcake soap
Hybrid Shampoo/Conditioner bar
Christmas Kisses bubble bar
Letters to Santa bath bar

I think the freebies were worth more than $50 CDN, so that's gotta be a pretty sweet deal.  Ooh, I'm gonna smell so nice...


----------



## dirtygirl (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi Ladies!!!

I'm soooo glad i found this thread!!! I, too, am a very big lush fan, and i can't believe no one has yet mentioned FRESH FARMACY!

I have extremely sensitive skin.  I rarely wear foundation (just light pressed powder) because it almost always seems to make my face break out.... until i found Fresh Farmacy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It finally curbed my breakouts!! It doesn't leave my skin feeling either slimy or cakey or dry or anything.  It has become a PERMANENT staple in my beauty regime!

Coal Soap is good for my face, too.  It really works well on my boyfriend, though.

I have tried the Celestial cream, but there's something in it that makes me breakout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Which is sad because I paid about 20 bucks for it =/  Hate when that happens...

My favorite mask, which does wonders for my skin is, surprise surprise, Cosmetic Warrior!  It is FANTASTIC!  I also use Catastrophe Cosmetic, which is nice.

My shower gels are:  
FREEZE - oooo love it.. you know that minty feeling your mouth gets immediately after you brush? imagine that over your whole body.. it's SO refreshing!!
Happy Hippy - It's a really lovely grapefruit scent.  I love grapefruit.

I've tried Flying Fox, and it's not so bad either, but I wouldn't buy it probably.  I just use it when I got to Pimptress's house. hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (she is a big lush fan, too, and turned me onto it!)

Dusting Powders:
Candy - It smells so sweet and good.  My boyfriend loves it on me!  It really helps to keep me fresh, especially in the sweaty, gross summer heat.
Sexy Underwear - NEVER put underwear on again without it!  Especially useful during periods.  My boyfriend hasn't complained 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The scent is truly lovely.

Soap Bars:
Rock Star - It smells like sweet, pink candy. I'm crazy about it.
Alkmaar - It's soooo moisturizing, and if you like the way Sexy Undewear smells, this is like the bar soap version of the scent.  It smells absolutely delish, and it makes my skin incredibly soft.

Massage Bars:
Each Peach - So refreshing! I apply it after I get out of the shower before I go to bed at night. It soaks into my skin all night and leaves me feeling soft and supple when I wake up.  Plus, the scent is really great.. a really great pick-me-upper, and blends well with the Happy Hippy shower gel.  Not to mention it leaves my bed linens smelling awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fever - I like to use this after a shower when I'm going to be going out for the night.  It has a really rich sexy scent that leaves my man wanting more! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It also is great for when i'm feeling kinda crappy.. it always helps me to feel "sexier" hehe. 
Soft Coeur - It's a gentle scent and fits well in the shampoo tin containers so that you can take it with you!  It's great on hands!  I enjoy it!

I have one of the shampoo bars, but i don't remember what it is.. i dont' use it anymore since I started spending quite a bit to get my hair professionally colored.  but i liked it before that!

I have so many bathbombs it would be impossible to list them all... 

The crumble bubble bars are great, and there's something called "elixir" or something that's a glittery blue block.. it leaves my bathwater SO cute! and if i dunk my head once or twice, it leaves glitter in my hair! voila! i love it!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my best friend has the roma eau toner (or whatever it's called), but I'm not sure how much she likes it... personally, I prefer Burt's Bees Garden Tomato Toner. it works WONDERS for collecting any leftover soap, and it tightens my pores nicely without aggitating my skin.

as far as freebies go the chicago LUSH store is really great about it! they ahve given me free samples of everything I've ever asked for (and sometimes i ask for 4 or 5).

anyway, i'm so glad i found this thread! i didn't know about the big freeeee! and i just checked their website, it's still going on!  muchos gracias ladies!!

xoxo,
dg


----------



## dirtygirl (Jan 11, 2006)

OH i forgot several items!

Oceansalt - WOW I LOVE IT! It's the first "exfoliator" that REALLY exfoliates me!!  I use it once a week (sometimes every other) on my face, and it helps keep any flakiness at baY!

Big Shampoo - it really does a great job of ridding your hair of product build up, HOWEVER, if you have colored hair, BE WARE! It will strip the color from your hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I found this out the hard way and haven't used it in a while now...

Daddy-Oh - It's awesome for blondes!  It works just like Shimmerlights or like Paul Mitchell's purple shampoo.  If you're like me and you have light blonde and darker colors mixed, it's still okay to use because the purple doesn't affect the dark colors, but it does still refresh your blondes!

Marilyn Monroe - left my hair sooo soft and silky and smelling FANTASTIC.  I never used it to lighten the color like some girls have, but I loved it as a shampoo.


ok.. i _think_ that's it... hehe.


----------



## TangoMango (Jan 15, 2006)

Imperialis has caused my cheeks to breakout and I rarely breakout, so I won't be using it again. I'll stick to lushes bubble bars and soaps.


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Jan 15, 2006)

Yeah I can't use their face creams either, they've almost all got cocoa butter and it makes my skin FREAK.  It's ok on my body, but it's too rich and heavy for my face


----------



## ruby_soho (Jan 17, 2006)

Aaah I just started using Lush and I've spent so much!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now it will be MAC and Lush addiction. I just bought a new skin regime in December (non Lush) but now I want to abandon it and go to Lush It works well but yknow when you get excited about new stuff..Anyways I've had one spree at Lush and already own...
BB Seaweed
HSuan Wen Hua
Aroma Creme
Skin Drink
Demon in The Dark
Banana Moon
Sleepy Head
sample of AOBS

And my Big Frees
Angels Delight, Eggsnog, Candy Cane, Snow Fairy, and the Christmas massage bar

I can't wait for the Valentines stuff to come out, and then I can't wait for the Valentines sale


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_I find the smell coming from Lush stores so strong that I can't go anywhere near them.  I can smell them 100 yards away easily!_

 
Just before Christmas I was walking back to Wimbledon (of tennis fame) rail station and got a very strong smell of Lush which I thought was a bit odd as I couldn't see a store and there certainly hadn't been one in Wimbledon previously.  When I got home I checked their website and they didn't list a store in Wimbledon either.  This week I walked further past the station and my sense of smell was correct - a new Lush store here in Wimbledon.


----------



## comacat (Jan 20, 2006)

I love the whipstick and buffy. The smell of the store doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 21, 2006)

i love lush and i use a lot. my fav product is american cream and butterball.


----------



## arewethereyeti (Jan 21, 2006)

I looooove LUSH! My store had an event on Wednesday where they were doing facials and foot care stuff, so of course I went... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They were also doing half hourly draws for a gift wrapped box of surprise goodies, and I won one! I was so excited, haha... ended up with soo much stuff. Here's what I got:

Karma Komba Shampoo Bar
Ultimate Shine Shampoo Bar
Free Shampoo Bar tin, for buying 2 bars
Honey I Washed the Kids soap
Demon in the Dark soap
Blossom gift set (for a friend)


Then for spending $45, I picked out my free Merry Christmas box of stuff, which had:

100mL Sonic Death Monkey shower gel
Lush Pud ballistic
Letters to Santa ballistic
Christmas Kisses bubble bar
Hybrid shampoo bar
100g Snowcake soap


And in my surprise box:

100mL Happy Hippie shower gel
Afterlife moisturizer
Lime lip balm
Sandstone soap
Sea Vegetable soap
Think Pink ballistic
Bada Bing Bada Boom bath jelly

Plus we got 2 Snow Festival bubble bars for RSVPing! (I took my mom)... what a great night, haha. I love LUSH and can't wait to try out my new goodies


----------



## angrytoast. (Jan 26, 2006)

I absolutely adore lush.
And I work at Lush Winnipeg, so it's pretty much fabulous.

Not to mention we're in the same mall as The Bay.
MAC is but a three minute walk from me every day.

I'm in heaven.


----------



## pugpug (Jan 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *arewethereyeti* 
_I looooove LUSH! My store had an event on Wednesday where they were doing facials and foot care stuff, so of course I went... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They were also doing half hourly draws for a gift wrapped box of surprise goodies, and I won one! I was so excited, haha... ended up with soo much stuff. Here's what I got:

Karma Komba Shampoo Bar
Ultimate Shine Shampoo Bar
Free Shampoo Bar tin, for buying 2 bars
Honey I Washed the Kids soap
Demon in the Dark soap
Blossom gift set (for a friend)


Then for spending $45, I picked out my free Merry Christmas box of stuff, which had:

100mL Sonic Death Monkey shower gel
Lush Pud ballistic
Letters to Santa ballistic
Christmas Kisses bubble bar
Hybrid shampoo bar
100g Snowcake soap


And in my surprise box:

100mL Happy Hippie shower gel
Afterlife moisturizer
Lime lip balm
Sandstone soap
Sea Vegetable soap
Think Pink ballistic
Bada Bing Bada Boom bath jelly

Plus we got 2 Snow Festival bubble bars for RSVPing! (I took my mom)... what a great night, haha. I love LUSH and can't wait to try out my new goodies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

wow! what a haul.  i'm so jealous!


----------



## jasper17 (Jan 27, 2006)

I was trying so hard to behave and not order any Lush  but this weekend I broke down and now I'm stalking the mailman for the following:

American Cream 
Cynthia Sylvia Stout Shampoo
Black Pearl                   
Skinny Dip                            
Sonic Death Monkey 
Honey Bee                      
Hot Java             
Blackberry


----------



## laeticia (Jan 28, 2006)

i love my lush shower gels, bubble bars, bath bombs, dream cream moisturiser, and silky underwear dusting powder

i cant use the cleansers cos i got allergic reactions to them (angels on bare skin)


----------



## reh (Jan 28, 2006)

I tested almost the whole LUSH range over the last 1 1/2 years. 
There is some stuff I really love: Ultrabland, Party On Jelly, Smitten, Breath of fresh Air toner, American Cream, BIG Shampoo... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don`t like most of the bathing stuff from them though.  :/


----------



## ruby_soho (Jan 28, 2006)

Today my local Lush had a party, so my friend and I went and I blew the bank!! I bought...
Heavenly Bodies
Big
Coolaulin
You Snap the Whip x2 (looove this one, had to stock up)
Whipstick
Candy Fluff
Enchanted Eye Cream
Honey I Washed the Kids
MaBar
Creamy Candy Bath
Aquamarina
And then for free I got...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






3 Softys
2 Christmas Kisses
Party On
2 Volcano foot masks
Two Timing Tart
Creamy Candy Bath
Godliness
3 Irresistable Bliss
Therapy massage bar
2 Bathos
Soft Touch
Floating Island
Aaand I'm probably forgetting something. I spent $176 and got about $160 in free products. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I love Lush.


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 8, 2006)

I tried my Something Wicked Comes This Way bath melt - first time I tried it. It was ok, but wow, it's jam-packed with glitter, and it's the very fine sort that gets stuck everywhere. I do like the scent of this melt though.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Feb 8, 2006)

I tried Crash Course in Skincare Fresh face mask last night and it was great! My face was so so so smooth afterwards without any exfoliating (and i love exfoliating me!) and my skin was all balanced and slightly matte in a natural way and it just felt clearer.

I'm trying to use up my stash, i buy so much there but never have time to use it all! Used Candy Cane BBS in bath with face mask.


----------



## AlliSwan (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_I tried my Something Wicked Comes This Way bath melt - first time I tried it. It was ok, but wow, it's jam-packed with glitter, and it's the very fine sort that gets stuck everywhere. I do like the scent of this melt though._

 
They just discontinued the glitter ones of these...check out the website, they're bright purple with pink and blue cocoa butter chunks and in the same scent! I wish I liked the scent...


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Feb 9, 2006)

Elixer is also now not glittery!


----------



## so_siqqq (Feb 19, 2006)

Which Lush cleanser is better for contolling breakouts? Fresh Pharmacy or Herbalism?


----------



## visivo (Feb 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *so_siqqq* 
_Which Lush cleanser is better for contolling breakouts? Fresh Pharmacy or Herbalism?_

 
I hear fresh farmacy! I use AOBS but am running out and plan to get farmacy next -- it has soothing, healing qualities like calamine and won't be harsh, but it should help breakouts. I can't wait to give it a try.

*lush nerd* hahah.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2006)

I *LOVE* lush! I've been using the angels on bare skin cleanser for about a year now and my skin has never looked better. I also love the bubble bath slices and the shower gels - snow fairy and olive branch= yummy!

I've got my boyfriend really into it as well, he's always asking for bubble baths now!


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 20, 2006)

If they EVER discontinue Angels on Bare Skin, there'll be hell to pay *shakes fist*. It really is divine.

Still using the buttercreams, using up Almond. I also bought Heavenly Bodies and Emperor of Ice Cream - the latter is the best by far. 

There's some new products I would really like to try, been so long since I had a Lush haul. 

I'm glad Twinkle bath ballistic is still around! Wasn't it supposed to be a Christmas thing? No complaints from this end!


----------



## panties (Feb 20, 2006)

i own most of their products, including their skinline...i have angels on bare skin and it doesn't do much for me...i prefer aquamarina. =)

i've tried almost all of their soaps and bath bombs. i use their eau roma water, skins shangri-la cream, and aquamarina are my staples. i'm trying out their ocean salt but i really think it's too rough for my sensitive skin. almond kisses rocks too =)


----------



## JunkaLunk (Feb 21, 2006)

Have any of you tried tea tree water?


----------



## melly_x (Feb 24, 2006)

I love AquaMarina and Honey I washed the kids, I really want to try Angels On Bare Skin!


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JunkaLunk* 
_Have any of you tried tea tree water?_

 
No, I haven't but I have tried Eau Roma. It's pretty nice, but nothing super special and if you had access to the right essential oils and got the oil to water concentrations worked out properly, you could really make it yourself.


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melly_x* 
_I love AquaMarina and Honey I washed the kids, I really want to try Angels On Bare Skin!_

 
My gosh! HOW edible-smelling is HITWK?! Too bad I'm allergic, sob sob! That's one of the loveliest smelling soaps in the world though!


----------



## cindyrella (Feb 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_No, I haven't but I have tried Eau Roma. It's pretty nice, but nothing super special and if you had access to the right essential oils and got the oil to water concentrations worked out properly, you could really make it yourself._

 
Eau Roma is my favourite of the three toners. But I have to say I've got combo skin and I'm 30, so I need to feed my skin a bit now that it's going wrinkly (well, not yet...)


----------



## melly_x (Feb 24, 2006)

Awww, unlucky! Yeah i just wanted to eat it...I got some for christmas but I want to buy more since mine ran out a while ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need to go to Lush!


----------



## JunkaLunk (Feb 25, 2006)

Hey I ordered enzymion and fresh farmacy (they were out of herbelism :[), i , anyone try those hahahah? :]


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Feb 25, 2006)

I used to use Enzymion - it's great for providing a really matte skin and makes a good base for makeup.

I don't use it anymore as i'm actually combo skin and since starting to use Primer i can use combo skin moisturiser (Imperialis) again.


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JunkaLunk* 
_Hey I ordered enzymion and fresh farmacy (they were out of herbelism :[), i , anyone try those hahahah? :]_

 
I've tried Herbalism - it's a bit too harsh for my face. It was only a sample. I much prefer my Angels on Bare Skin, there's even an entire thread on it in this forum!


----------



## so_siqqq (Feb 26, 2006)

Since Angels on Bare Skin seems to be a big hit would it work with my combo skin?

And do you gals think it'll be okay to order it online?


----------



## jill249 (Mar 11, 2006)

I love Lush hair products.  Big shampoo is my HG clarifying poo.  I haven't tried any of the body or face products, tho


----------



## Darleene (Mar 12, 2006)

I like the soap "honey i washed the kids".
It smells sooo great... love it!


----------



## visivo (Mar 13, 2006)

AOBS is a GODsend. It is exfoliating and i use a light moisturizer afterward and my skin feels and looks great. 

Fresh farmacy I bought after AOBS to clear up a couple trouble spots but I think my skin is sensitive to tea tree -- because it made me really dry and flaky even with Celestial moisturizer with is incredibly emollient and rich. 

Now I have a whoe block that's untouched!


----------



## fairytale22 (Mar 13, 2006)

I've tried Coalface and Fresh Farmacy and neither did great things for my skin, but I noticed they both have Sodium Lauryl Sulfate which is supposed to be a really pore-clogging ingredient. AOBS, Herbalism, and Aqua Marina don't have that so I'm probably gonna try those. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love Mask of Magnaminty though, smells delicious!!!


----------



## so_siqqq (Mar 13, 2006)

AOBS didn't work out for me. It made me break out and Fresh Farmacy is working pretty well. Although I've only used Fresh Farmacy for a week so far and it has controlled my break outs a bit.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Mar 15, 2006)

I love, love, love Ocean Salt as a facial exfoliator. My DH loves it as well. He even uses it to prevent the folliculitis he gets on his legs sometimes. I will not, however, purchase LUSH unless I live near a store because the shipping charges and times from Canada are outrageous to me. Thank goodness they have one in Carmel.


----------



## gretchygretch84 (Mar 15, 2006)

I just got some lush soaps as a gift!  I can't wait to try them out


----------



## moonrevel (Mar 15, 2006)

For all of you LUSH loving ladies, in case you didn't get the email, The Big Thaw is coming this weekend on the LUSH (North America) site!  If you order two or more items between 6 AM PST on Friday through midnight on Saturday, you'll get a goodie bag with random Christmas stuff in it (the email warned that it's while supplies last, of course).  So, if you're planning on making any orders, wait until that time!


----------



## User34 (Mar 15, 2006)

Lush is my new  fav. place =)
 I got a sample of love lettuce and my skin always looks so smooth and feels so great after I use it.


----------



## panties (Mar 15, 2006)

=) i got some new items today from a wonderful lady on here...

and now this is what my sink looks like ;D


----------



## Jude (Mar 15, 2006)

I am taking the train into the city after work tomorrow just so I can get to LUSH.  I need!


----------



## panties (Mar 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jude* 
_I am taking the train into the city after work tomorrow just so I can get to LUSH.  I need!_

 
lush is a serious addiction. i lovelovelovelove it <3 their hair and skin products are just amazing 

i love your signature...sylvia plath is one of my fav. authors.


----------



## exodus (Mar 16, 2006)

I used Angels on Bare Skin for a few weeks and I loved it! Until my skin broke out like a mofo, I had bumps EVERYWHERE on my face, it was a nightmare. I think the oils was just too rich for my face. It's weird, it seems my skin loves alcohol and chemicals and isn't too fond of natural stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Having said that, I love Ocean Salt, Mask of Magnaminty, Snow Fairy, Honey I washed the Kids, Sandstone and Soft Coeur massage bar (YUM!).

That's it, I'm going to LUSH now to pick up more stuff!


----------



## venacava (Mar 16, 2006)

Right now my life evolves around arranging finance to feed my compulsive lush and mac addiction (that being said however, my skin has never been so smooth and soft). There are just so many lush products that I purchase regularly and can’t live without – aqua mirabilis, sweet japanese girl, fig & leaves, alkmaar, gratuitous violets, smitten, sympathy for the skin, american cream, retread, imperialis, cupcake mask, love lettuces mask, oceansalt.

I also _adore_ the smell of aqua marina but I think it’s responsible for breaking me out. Ditto for enzymion. 

I’ve also got my mom hooked. Few weeks back I treated her to a large bottle of coolaulin, which she loves. But just yesterday I spied her borrowing from my american cream stash. So I hid the snowcake stash. Heehee!


----------



## Jude (Mar 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panties* 
_lush is a serious addiction. i lovelovelovelove it <3 their hair and skin products are just amazing 

i love your signature...sylvia plath is one of my fav. authors._

 
Thanks hun.. I love her too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I couldn't make it on Thursday so I am getting up early to jump on the train and get to the store.  I was going through the website and my lord, I want it all.  I am predicting a serious haul.


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 18, 2006)

well thanks to some lovely specktrettes, i am now a bonfide lush-head! i just ordered $198.00 of stuff from lush.com just in tome for the big thaw promo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it SUCKS that i can't order from the UK site cos they so much more than the US site has 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 guess i'm gonna hafta request a UK cp


----------



## Jude (Mar 18, 2006)

June.. my god.  Can I even stand another addiction.  based upon a few samples alone, I ordered a load of stuff, mail order, from the Hearld Square store in NYC and today I am visiting the store so I know that I am coming h ome with stuff.  The biofresh masks are so intriguing right now!


----------



## panties (Mar 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jude* 
_Thanks hun.. I love her too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I couldn't make it on Thursday so I am getting up early to jump on the train and get to the store.  I was going through the website and my lord, I want it all.  I am predicting a serious haul._

 
whenever i go to georgetown, i come back with at least 7 items...lmaooo

what did you get ?

dude you must try some of their face masks...when i used to work in home depot and in construction with daddy, my face would look busted and red by the end of the day, and crash course in skincare would make my face all pretty again!! their stuff is so worth it =) just be careful since the masks expire in 3 weeks and keep them in the fridge. <3


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Mar 18, 2006)

The Bio Fresh masks are really good, my last one went off though as i left it unused for too long! I was so sad!

Jude - trust me this is one addiction that is worth it, it's good for your skin and wellbeing! I've been addicted for 2/3 years now and i still buy regularly from there.


----------



## asnbrb (Mar 18, 2006)

crap.  I really want to try it, but I've got PTSD when I walk past there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The first and only time in the store, this guy was doing deliveries and every time I turned to look at something in his direction, he WAS BENDING OVER AND HIS FRIGGIN' ASSCRACK AND DIRTY UNDERWEAR WAS IN MY WAY!  Yeah, laugh now, but that damn store ain't big and he was walking around.  Maybe I'll try later... *shiver*


----------



## Jude (Mar 18, 2006)

Hey pretties.  I have just finished a lovely session with LUSH and my goodness... it was pure bliss.  I lit some candles in my bathroom and ran the water.  Crumbled about a third of Blue Skies bubble bar under the running water and I slathered some Catastrophic Cosmetic on my face while I waited for the tub to fill.  Once filled, I dropped in the Sex Bomb and it exploded in such an amazing scent.   

I can't even describe to you how soothing and relaxed it all was.  I was never a bath girl.. a die hard shower girl until mspixieears told me about how great LUSH was, so I started checking out the website and this thread and decided to go for it.  I am so glad that I did because I feel luscious!  lol.

After the bath, I smoothed on some Mange Too as a moisturizer and now I am all set to climb under the covers and watch a movie.  

What impressed me the most about the bath bombs is that the scent it gives off is not overpowering, artificial and cloying.  It is just right and I love how it lingers on the skin.  I am making myself want another bath now so I better stop.

Thanks ladies for inspiring me to try this amazing line!


----------



## panties (Mar 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jude* 
_Hey pretties.  I have just finished a lovely session with LUSH and my goodness... it was pure bliss.  I lit some candles in my bathroom and ran the water.  Crumbled about a third of Blue Skies bubble bar under the running water and I slathered some Catastrophic Cosmetic on my face while I waited for the tub to fill.  Once filled, I dropped in the Sex Bomb and it exploded in such an amazing scent.   

I can't even describe to you how soothing and relaxed it all was.  I was never a bath girl.. a die hard shower girl until MsPixieEars told me about how great LUSH was, so I started checking out the website and this thread and decided to go for it.  I am so glad that I did because I feel luscious!  lol.

After the bath, I smoothed on some Mango Too as a moisturizer and now I am all set to climb under the covers and watch a movie.  

What impressed me the most about the bath bombs is that the scent it gives off is not overpowering, artificial and cloying.  It is just right and I love how it lingers on the skin.  I am making myself want another bath now so I better stop.

Thanks ladies for inspiring me to try this amazing line!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

wear the masks after a long day of work...your face will love you forever ;D 

i wanna swim in some of your stuff ;D it's all so pretty!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Mar 18, 2006)

Welcome to the Lush side Jude (check out the Internartional Lush Forum which quiet a few of us UK memebers are avid members of, we talk mostly non Lush though!).

Sounds like you had an amazing bath, i love Sex Bomb, it's the first ever bathbomb i used too! Try out the jellies and cream shower stuff too, they're literally jellies and like ice cream slabs, also the hair care is amazing, it will leave you hair in amazing soft shiny condition. Also the Caca stuff for hennaing your hair is great.


----------



## Jude (Mar 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_Welcome to the Lush side Jude (check out the Internartional Lush Forum which quiet a few of us UK memebers are avid members of, we talk mostly non Lush though!).

Sounds like you had an amazing bath, i love Sex Bomb, it's the first ever bathbomb i used too! Try out the jellies and cream shower stuff too, they're literally jellies and like ice cream slabs, also the hair care is amazing, it will leave you hair in amazing soft shiny condition. Also the Caca stuff for hennaing your hair is great._

 
I am going to take the plunge and CaCa my hair!  I am going to try for a deep chestnut reddish color.  I saw a bunch of before and after pics on the website and I love how rich the colors are.

Why oh why do I have to love everything that I have tried so far?!?!? Oo La La Soap... amazing.  OMG.. OMG... Buffy.  Can I just say that Buffy is the bestest and most incrediblest thing ever?!?  Ocean Salt Scrub... love.  Tea Tree Water... love and Gorgeous Moisturizer is heavenly.  I can seriously talk about this stuff forever.  

I found a little community dedicated to LUSH on LJ, ladies.  I am gonna do a check it out thing


----------



## MandyBabes (Mar 19, 2006)

*Lush*

^ Can I ask where did you find the before and after pics on the site?


TIA,
Mandy


----------



## Jude (Mar 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MandyBabes* 
_^ Can I ask where did you find the before and after pics on the site?


TIA,
Mandy_

 
I was wowed by a picture from Catiebloo on page 5.  I loved the rich brown with a purple cast.

http://forum.lush.com/forum/viewtopi...asc&sta  rt=60


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_The Bio Fresh masks are really good, my last one went off though as i left it unused for too long! I was so sad!

Jude - trust me this is one addiction that is worth it, it's good for your skin and wellbeing! I've been addicted for 2/3 years now and i still buy regularly from there._

 
That's why I usually freeze them. It takes me ages to use up those tubs too.


----------



## Eemaan (Mar 24, 2006)

has anyone had any luck with finding discontinued products like the slammer shower gel or harvey bath bomb? i miss them!

im am completely loving skin drink at the moment for my eczema dry skin, really does hydrate for much longer than  few hours.

major rec: mix lemslip shower bar with rock star soap.  

wet the rock star soap and leave over night within the lemslip box. use the next day as the citrus candy scent is outrageously stunning.


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Philosopher* 
_has anyone had any luck with finding discontinued products like the slammer shower gel or harvey bath bomb? i miss them!_

 
Slammer...I'm pretty sure that's still relatively easy to find - I'll do a bit of hunting. As for Harvey, that was a special a while back for Easter, wasn't it? I think he's gone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Which isn't so bad; bath bombs aren't so nice when they're not freshly made. They tend to lose their intense smell over time, even if wrapped well, or perhaps it's only my ones


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Mar 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jude* 
_I am going to take the plunge and CaCa my hair!  I am going to try for a deep chestnut reddish color.  I saw a bunch of before and after pics on the website and I love how rich the colors are.

Why oh why do I have to love everything that I have tried so far?!?!? Oo La La Soap... amazing.  OMG.. OMG... Buffy.  Can I just say that Buffy is the bestest and most incrediblest thing ever?!?  Ocean Salt Scrub... love.  Tea Tree Water... love and Gorgeous Moisturizer is heavenly.  I can seriously talk about this stuff forever.  

I found a little community dedicated to LUSH on LJ, ladies.  I am gonna do a check it out thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Let us see how it turns out! I started a thread on henna awhile back in the hair sub forum btw, and www.lushforum.co.uk is full of us Lush freaks - usually found chatting non stop about random stuff on the very active and busy News of the Lush World though more than anywhere else on the forum.

Philosopher - there was a shower party on the Lush forum awhile back where you could order some of the discontinued shower gels!


----------



## Jude (Mar 24, 2006)

Herald Square, NY is having a discon party on April 6 but you have to order what you want in advance.  It sounds like a lot of fun and I have been told that they give great goody bags.. yay!

Ladies.. Golden Slumbers; if you don't have it yet, get it.  I cooked up a bath cocktail with a whole Golden Slumbers, a Ceridwen and half a french kiss bubble bar.  I sat in the tub for a good hour and when I got out, I swear I felt like I had an amazing orgasm... all boozy and dreamy; haha.  

Another good one (I did this one tonight) is a whole Big Blue (sock it!), half a Bathos and half of an Elixer.  That was a great bath too.  Big Blue is awesome and the scent it throws is good stuff.  I also loved the color of the water, a deep blue green that is relaxing just looking at it!  Not the most moisturizing bath that I have taken so I used Buffy to scrub down for exfoliation and moisture and I was all set.

What are your favorite bath cocktails ladies?  Spill it!


----------



## jess98765 (Mar 25, 2006)

i've been using the buffy exfoliator for a couple of weeks now - been through 2 large bars already (this is seriously gonna be one crazy and expensive adiction) and i love it! it's honestly the best thing ever!! i'm going to lush tomorrow ...again...and probably gonna pick up more things.  The bio masks sound quite good- i might look into it a bit more


----------



## Eemaan (Mar 30, 2006)

i ahd a lush candy bubble bar bath last night after work, and nearly fell asleep in it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 twas beautiful


i wouldnt have woken if i had slipped further down, i have an aversion to water on my face! (but not mac)


----------



## enka (Mar 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_I find the smell coming from Lush stores so strong that I can't go anywhere near them.  I can smell them 100 yards away easily!_

 
Same with me. Honestly, I get headaches for it.


----------



## JunkaLunk (Mar 30, 2006)

Is it true???

Does anyone know if herbalism is discontinued?!?!?!?


----------



## Lushstar (Mar 31, 2006)

I love Lush, mainly their skincare stuff.  I have no bath in residence at university 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so I don't use the bath stuff that often.


----------



## vividified (Mar 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JunkaLunk* 
_Is it true???

Does anyone know if herbalism is discontinued?!?!?!?_

 
not really its just taken down for a new "formula" to be made thats all =)


----------



## JunkaLunk (Mar 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vividified* 
_not really its just taken down for a new "formula" to be made thats all =)_

 


oooh, thank god !!!


----------



## user79 (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_I love the scent that comes out of the store and the fact that 100m from the store i can smell it before i see it as it scents the entire street!_

 
That's what turns me OFF the store! I have a very keen sense of smell - more so than other people I've noticed - and the smell of the store alone nauseates me. I could not work in there! I hold my nose just walking by. I'm sure individual products from there are good, but overall it's too much.


----------



## Jude (Apr 9, 2006)

Some bad news from the ladies at Lush, Herald Square and the UK Forum.  Herbalism is done and production on it has stopped due to some formulation issues.  Unless the issues can be resolved, they will not be bringing it back.  So stock up on as much as you can ladies and get used to using AOBS with a teeny bit of Magnominty mixed into the paste.  I tried that the other day and the effect I got was very similar to that of Herbalism.


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 9, 2006)

Yes, the reasons apparently for it being discontinued are in this thread, see post 3:

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=43426


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 14, 2006)

Thanks gawd, I'm not alone... I thought I was crazy! Right now, I have about 60 products. I do bath cocktails every 2-3 days. 

The worst thing? The boyfriend loves it too.


----------



## Throwaway Style (May 14, 2006)

Lush is really the most fun evereverever, I plan on getting a bunch of Lush before I go to Ireland this summer so that on any day when there's nothing really to do I can give myself a spa day at home


----------



## sel00187 (May 14, 2006)

Im also a LUSH convert! Ive been using it for about 1-2 months now as I've never found the reason to try and LUSH products before, I never really knew what it was i used to walk past the shops thinkin about the smell and how strong it was n how i could never go in there but now my bf treated me to 20 quid worth of lush i keep going back for more and more (the worst thing is theres 2 shops right by me about 10 mins away so i have to limit myself) anyway my faves are:

buffy the backside slayer: how amazin is this?!
the strokes
ocean salt
skin drink (i find it a bit greasy but after its sunk in its fantastic!)
honey i washed the kids bath bomb (i got it as a freebie and love it!)
lite lip (my lips stay smooth and moisterised for longer than any other lip balm ive tried!)
cynthia sylvia stout

and ive bought a bath ballistic the golden slumbers one im gonna use it the night before my exam. does anyone no if its any good? the woman in the shop said the parents come in and rave about it.


----------



## mspixieears (May 14, 2006)

Golden Slumbers...ooh that sounds nice! I haven't tried it so I can't really say what it's like. What is it supposed to be scented with?


----------



## ette (May 14, 2006)

I just made my first LUSH purchase! I'd tried one of the shampoo bars before and loved it, so I decided to get some stuff!
I got:
Big Shampoo
HSuan Wen Hua Hair Treatment
Dream Cream
Softy
Creamy Candy Bath
Karma Bath Bomb
Sakura
Bollywood
Dreamwash Skin Conditioner
Mask of Megaminty
Lemon Flutter
Each Peach
Rock Star Soap
Bohemian Soap
Think Pink
Blackberry
I'm SO EXCITED to try everything, you girls make it seem amazing!


----------



## mspixieears (May 14, 2006)

Holy crap girl! You have chosen some real WINNERS there! You'll love them! Out of what you bought, I like Softy, Sakura, Dreamwash (gone through countless tubs of this) & Think Pink.


----------



## ette (May 14, 2006)

^Do you ever break the bath bombs in half? I've used other ones and it is always too much, but LOL I have NO idea HOW to break them up? Like with a hammer? 
I've heard megaminty is really great for skin imperfections and little bits of acne on the body. I can't wait to try it!
I can't wait till I can use the candy smelling things! Yum! I have a special drawer now for everything haha.


----------



## mspixieears (May 14, 2006)

I sure do hon!

I also do it with the MMMs, Ceridwen's Cauldrons, Floating Islands - they work just fine.

I get a butter knife, gently press the tip into it while it's inside its packaging, so it doesn't make a mess


----------



## sel00187 (May 15, 2006)

My boyfriend asked the lady in the shop if you can break them up so u get more uses out of the bath ballistics and she said you can but you wont get the same effect. ive got an exam the next day so im putting the whole thing in lol.

golden slumbers is lavender but the ball is coated in glitter so im guessin il come out of the bath looking like ive been clubbin lol i dunno. x


----------



## Jude (May 21, 2006)

I haven't broken one up, I prefer to have the whole lovely effect of the ballistic.  I am as bad as Pretty Kitty, a total cocktail-aholic.


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 21, 2006)

Yes, I break the bombs in half! It's enough for me... 1/2 Blackberry is enough for purple water, 1/2 Bunny I washed the Kids is enough for sweet smelling water, 1/2 Butterball is enough to moisturize my skin, ect. 

I also use 1/6 of Floating Island or Melting Marshmallow Moments; It's enough to moisturize my skin. 1/3 of Youve Been Mangoed, In the Nude or Creamy Candy is good too. 

I use 1/8 of those bubble bath: Two Timing Tart, Little Monkey, Creamy Candy, Ma Bar. 1/6 of Pop in the bath, Christmas Kisses. 1/10 of Blue Skies for gorgeous blue water and tons of bubbles.

I can't justify to use a whole bath bomb with a whole bath melt. It would cost 12-15$ for ONE bath!! I break everything in half or more and it's more than enough.


----------



## Corvs Queen (May 22, 2006)

*Lush*

So, today I stumbled upon a LUSH in Innsbruck. The Lush website says the only one in Austria is in Vienna so it was a shocker for me. Anyways, I only had enough cash on me for lunch and a bath ballistic so I got "Think Pink". Well, I am hooked now. I loved it! So, I am asking you fine ladies what else should I look into from LUSH? I'm up for anything except shampoo, conditioner, bath jellies, anything Kharma scented and face washes. So, hit me up! Thanks!


----------



## belle5 (May 23, 2006)

i LOVE lush, it smells so good!

if you liked think pink, maybe try creamy candy bubble bar slice - crumbling it into the water takes a bit of getting used to, but it smells good so it is worth it!


----------



## mspixieears (May 23, 2006)

Ooh gosh, where to begin?! Have you checked the Lush thread in the Skin & Bodycare forum? That has a lot of people's faves and recs. Think Pink is so good, been a while since I had one! Must go and get one soon.


----------



## user79 (May 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_Ooh gosh, where to begin?! Have you checked the Lush thread in the Skin & Bodycare forum? That has a lot of people's faves and recs. Think Pink is so good, been a while since I had one! Must go and get one soon._

 

Yes, there is a whole thread dedicated to Lush already, please have a look there for more Lush discussion.

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.p...highlight=lush


----------



## xSundayx (May 23, 2006)

Buffy the Backside Slayer (not just for your backside) is sooo nice and makes your skin really soft


----------



## Lollie (May 24, 2006)

Hi all!
I've been using Lush products for 2 years now and they have some amazing stuff! 
My favorites are:
* The olive branch: mandarin/musky shower gel ¨
* Tramp: smells like a deep, dark forrest
* Ocean salt: face scrub with salt bits in it. Smells fantastic! 
* Skin sin: body lotion which moisturises very well, smells a bit fruity/lavendery. Doesn't leave a greasy film on my skin.
* Celestial: a very nice face moisturiser for dry/sensitive skin. Not greasy.
* Aquamarina: face cleanser that looks like pink clay. Best cleanser I've ever used!
* Snowcake: soap only available around christmas. Smells like sweet almonds and is very creamy. Smitten handcream has the same scent.
* Honey I washed the kids soap: smells like honey like it says. A bestseller!

I just LOOOOVE their products!


----------



## Corvs Queen (May 24, 2006)

*Listen!* I would have used the search function to find this thread_* if*_ in fact the search function worked.

'Nuff said.


----------



## jess98765 (May 24, 2006)

yea, the search function is screwing up for me too...it doesn't seem to work for me!!! arrghh!! 
but yea, the buffy backside slayer is heaven! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  it's seriously my new love!! it make ya so smooth


----------



## Cyn (May 24, 2006)

I'm excited because I'm going to my first Lush party (plus it will be my 1st time at Lush) on Friday at Bellevue Square.  

I'm definitely going to be purchasing a variety of skin masks and maybe some skincare.  I'm still narrowing down what I want, but damn, that's half the fun isn't it?


----------



## sel00187 (May 30, 2006)

Hey girlies! I've been using Angels On Bare Skin for about 2 weeks now but I've done nothin but break out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i thought it might just be because of the change of the cleanser I've been using. Anyway, because that makes me break out I gave it to my bf and he loves it lol. Wondering what other daily Lush cleanser I could try? I've heard other people on here say they broke out from it, what do you use instead? Thanks!


----------



## ette (May 30, 2006)

i love aquamarina, gets rid of all redness in my skin. also, for you, coal face would be GREAT!


----------



## sel00187 (May 31, 2006)

i was thinkin of getting aquamarina or coal face but then i looked at fresh farmacy but i heard it may be too strong for all of ur face and is good just for putting on ur spots?


----------



## mrstucker (May 31, 2006)

Has anyone tried gorgeous?  I just can't see myself shelling out close to $100 for a jar of moisturizer.....and since I don't live near a store, I can't even sample it...
Please msg me if you've tried this (or if you have a big jar, and could sell me a sample?)

Thanks!


----------



## sel00187 (Jun 2, 2006)

I've just bought Aquamarina im itching to try it but i dont want to break out again, has anyone broke out from this? I broke out from AOBS so im a bit nervous x


----------



## Peach_patch (Jun 6, 2006)

I love their perfumes...too bad they only come out with them in Limited Editions...but the Silky Underwear one is really beautiful.
I also love their bath melts...Kinda pricey for every day use...I can't justify 8.00 baths all the time but a luxury I love once in a while for sure.


----------



## Sesame (Jun 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Peach_patch* 
_I also love their bath melts...Kinda pricey for every day use...I can't justify 8.00 baths all the time but a luxury I love once in a while for sure._

 
 Bath melts are amazing! I love them to bits. Often I will just use half a melt in the bath, unless its a special occasion - makes the price tag easier to deal with.


----------



## sweet8684girl (Jun 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sesame* 
_Bath melts are amazing! I love them to bits. Often I will just use half a melt in the bath, unless its a special occasion - makes the price tag easier to deal with._

 
...half a melt also makes the bath tub easier to clean.


----------



## nicemeka (Jun 21, 2006)

Just the other day, I took a bath with the blackberry bomb and it was wonderful
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . What's everyone favorite bath bomb? Do you do any cocktails?


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 21, 2006)

I only use 1/3 of the small bath melts (Youve Been Mangoed, Dreamtime, Something wiked this way come, Creamy Candy, In the Nude), and 1/6 of Floating Island or Melting Marshmallow Moments. 

I always cocktail them with a bubble bar slice (1/6 or less) and sometimes a ballistic (1/2). 

It's enough for me!


----------



## nicemeka (Jun 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_I only use 1/3 of the small bath melts (Youve Been Mangoed, Dreamtime, Something wiked this way come, Creamy Candy, In the Nude), and 1/6 of Floating Island or Melting Marshmallow Moments. 

I always cocktail them with a bubble bar slice (1/6 or less) and sometimes a ballistic (1/2). 

It's enough for me!_

 
I'm going to have to try the bath melts out!!! I haven't brought any before to see how they really work.


----------



## ette (Jun 23, 2006)

^MMM is my favorite! You only need a tiny bit and the scent lingers on your skin FOREVER. It smells just like I imagine the color pink to smell like. I love them! With Avobath, it smells like pink lemonade. Floating Island is also amazing!


----------



## MACaddict08 (Jun 25, 2006)

I've been wanting to try the Bio-fresh Cupcake Mask but I can't seem to find it anywhere on Lush.com to order!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 25, 2006)

My favorite bath melt is Floating Island!

MMM smells good, but it's the least (sp?) moisturizing bath melt.


----------



## ette (Jun 25, 2006)

^Yeah it isn't moisturizing so I don't really use it to moisturize, just for the smell.
Floating Island is awesome too!! The scent doesn't linger as long though...


----------



## Alexa (Jun 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACaddict08* 
_I've been wanting to try the Bio-fresh Cupcake Mask but I can't seem to find it anywhere on Lush.com to order! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
you can only buy the bio-fresh products in person at the stores


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jun 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACaddict08* 
_I've been wanting to try the Bio-fresh Cupcake Mask but I can't seem to find it anywhere on Lush.com to order! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

really, your not missing out on much


----------



## SoHeartc0rex3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Mm, yum I love Lush. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't think the store smells strong at all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Today I bought..

Ultra Bland
Blackberry bomb
Softy bomb
Candy something.. thing. Lol I'm drawing a blank, forgot the name. But it's one of the best sellers.

I absolutely looove how everything is so organic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is definately a new obsession, right next to MAC. Bad news is, my wallet is feeling super light lately. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Haha. So worth it though!


----------



## ette (Jun 27, 2006)

When are the new bubble bars coming out?


----------



## MACaddict08 (Jul 15, 2006)

I really want to get into Lush because I've heard sooo much good stuff about it...especially their skincare. I'm going to try Fresh Farmacy for my breakouts and then I dont know about the tea tree toner stuff yet. I also really want a moisturizer but I have nooo clue which one to choose from. I just want pretty skin again so I don't have to keep buying and buying stuff that only makes it worse.  I need help haha. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks


----------



## sel00187 (Jul 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACaddict08* 
_I really want to get into Lush because I've heard sooo much good stuff about it...especially their skincare. I'm going to try Fresh Farmacy for my breakouts and then I dont know about the tea tree toner stuff yet. I also really want a moisturizer but I have nooo clue which one to choose from. I just want pretty skin again so I don't have to keep buying and buying stuff that only makes it worse.  I need help haha. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks_

 
exactly the same as me, i just want pretty skin lol. i didnt know what to choose from from the moistorisers ive got skin drink (which i find rly heavy, so its probably best for super dry skin but best to use at night to give it time to sink in.) im using celestial now and i really like this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 still quite heavy but not as heavy as skin drink. fresh farmacy made me break out along with angels on bare skin and aquamarina. i guess it jst doesnt suit my skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 even though they all make my skin so soft! ive got two baskets full of lush now and absolutly love that shop! hehe!


----------



## Cocktail_party (Jul 31, 2006)

I can't wait for my next trip to Lush, I've pretty much already picked out what I want: 3 bath bombs (Butterball, Sakura, Avobath), 2 more soaps (Honey I Washed the Kids and Bohemian), and maybe a Lemslip.  *excited*


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 1, 2006)

my mom brought me back a few things from the UK, Im here in the states. but they just opened up a Lush store at Universal City walk.. its 1.5 hours away but i was really excited when i saw it. I love the Candy fluff powder it smells great.


----------



## gateauauxfraise (Aug 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sel00187* 
_I've just bought Aquamarina im itching to try it but i dont want to break out again, has anyone broke out from this? I broke out from AOBS so im a bit nervous x_

 
I love Aquamarina, it actually washes off (it's foaming, just like soap would) so the chance of breaking out is slim so long as you wash it off completely.

I do break out from *any* of LUSH skin care.. AOBS, their masks, etc. I will never ever use their skin care again for my face.. ever!

BUT, with that said, I'm a huge fan of their body products, including bombs, bubble bars, creams, shampoos, etc.


----------



## Nolee (Aug 13, 2006)

thanq for th thrad it's SO helpful 
esp for a LUSH newbie ^^

has anyone tried Aquamarina? the one that looks like a sushi roll?
oh and what about sweet japanese girl? i like the reviews, but i have a normal skin that tedns to have a very oily t-zone sometimes? and baby face bar?? 
does the enchanted eyecream really works?? 

i know im a bit annoying, but i really need to know before i go( the nearest LUSH store is a whole country away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




but heck, im still going 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
xo.


----------



## AlliSwan (Aug 15, 2006)

MMM I just used some of the new(er) bubble bars this week. Used half a UK Flosty Gritter (they're a brighter fuschia than the FG's here in the US) plus a bit of the Comforter made gorgeous pink water and a delicious, lingering scent. I tried the Temple of Truth, which was nice dry and ok in the water, but the scent it left on my skin was kind BLECH (musty and sweat-like). I still have Sunnyside and Marathon to try.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 16, 2006)

If you missed the NA Discontinued Round... it's the second leftover sale on the website!!

Snow on Snow is already sold out after 5 minutes, so hurry up!

http://ca.lush.com/cgi-bin/lushdb/di...ml?expand=disc


----------



## ette (Aug 16, 2006)

Ugggggggggggh I want Snow on Snow SOOOO bad!! It's the only thing from this round I really really wanted!


----------



## Nolee (Aug 18, 2006)

anyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ??


----------



## User34 (Aug 19, 2006)

I miss my LUSH store!They have one at the mall I used to live by. I used to go every weekend with my mom =(
They don't have one here in SC. 

I did not like Coal face. Made my face feel yuck. So far for my face, i like aobs and sweet japanese girl. I love love.. LOVE... the bio fresh masks.


----------



## Sonsireegemini (Aug 29, 2006)

I am obsessed with Lush.  All of my shower and bath products are from them.


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi, my name is Suki and I am a lush addict! My addiction started in 2000 when I came across Lush in a magazine, went to there website, order a crapload of products, got them in the mail......... after I got that first hit, I was hooked! LOL!!!! 

Anyway, I am happy that Philly is finally getting a Lush store and  it's going to to be right across the street from the MAC store! I am going to be so broke!


----------



## vgarcia (Sep 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrstucker* 
_Has anyone tried gorgeous?  I just can't see myself shelling out close to $100 for a jar of moisturizer.....and since I don't live near a store, I can't even sample it...
Please msg me if you've tried this (or if you have a big jar, and could sell me a sample?)

Thanks!_

 

Hello! well i was just at the lush store at the univeral city walk but it was so busy in there and i just walked out.  so i went on the Lush website and i read reviews about, "Gorgeous " has anyone tried it yet?


----------



## rae1001 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hi all,
as I'm from Singapore, i don't have access to Lush, but have got a real nice gal to CP for me.  Love Lush to bits and really want to try their Angels on Bare Face..


----------



## Raerae (Sep 15, 2006)

So i used the DREAMON promo code and nothing changed in my order (i bought the dream cream).  I would have thought the free gift would have showed up as a 0.00 item.

Will it just come?

First time buying from them on-line.


----------



## lara (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm converted! I used to dismiss Lush as skincare for hippies, but they lured me with free samples and now I'm hooked. I've just started on a pot of Angels on Bare Skin and I've been reccing Mask of Magnaminty to my more oily-skinned brides for a while now.


----------



## Lady_MAC (Sep 21, 2006)

I walk past that damn store at least once a day, but I've never looked at the name. Before today I was always like "What is this Lush thing they are always talking about?". I went in a couple hours ago and the stuff is amazing; I bought so much. I've also gone totally vegan recently, so it's nice that they do not test on animals, plus most of the products are vegan friendly too (except honey & eggs)!


----------



## Raerae (Sep 22, 2006)

HEh my order finally came...  Didn't get my free bath bomb though, even though I bought the Dream Cream...

Bath Bombs are HUGE! ROFL! I love this stuff already.

Dream Cream feels really good, smells good too.


----------



## martawoj (Sep 28, 2006)

I just placed a LUSH order for some of the new soaps, sex bomb scented jelly, the new powder deodorant in coconut and Enchanted Eye cream. I 've been using their Imperialis moisturizer lately and like it a lot. I have combo skin. 
I use quite bit of LUSH lately. I love dream Cream moisturizer. I don't buy their bath bombs or melts b/c I don't really take baths and it's too expensive. I'm a shower girl.


----------



## fishx3 (Oct 4, 2006)

Mmm. I love LUSH. I bumped into a middle school friend who worked there and after catching up 5 years, she gave me a whole bunch of samples and a bathbomb (Romance in a Stone).

Right now, I'm using Angels on Bare Skin as a cleanser, Almond Kisses as a moisturizer, Buffy as a body exfoliant, and Fever... for a little bit of smoothness on my skin. Oh massage bars.

For bathbombs, I can never justify using the entire thing so I break it in half. I found one way is to just use a butter knife and keep sawing away. it's slow but it works nicely. I still get the smell and the pretty coloured water, but now I can use it twice. 

I'm going to try to see if I can get a sample of Gorgeous to try. I'll post again after I use it for a bit.


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 20, 2006)

Yay, It's my first post! (Besides my intro).

On top of my MAC addiction I have a healthy LUSH addiction. I have a product addiction in general but I digress! I present to you my top 5 LUSHious addictions:

1 - Ocean Salt Scrub - My miracle in a tub. So long dull, tired skin and hello gorgeous, glowing girl. This is one of my beauty staples. 
2 - Love Lettuce - fresh face mask. Makes love to your skin! It also has squishy green bits which I believe have magical skin enhancing powers. 
3 - Enzimyon facial lotion - for those with oily skin like myself, it get's the job done and smells lovely.
4 - Retread + Jungle - Hair conditioners. Jungle is a solid bar which you can just rub through and rinse out. Retread is creamy, smells like violets!
5 - Flying fox temple balm - Beautiful jasmine, drifting in a sea of orange, experience joy... This fragrance is also included in a solid shampoo bar and bath ballistic called Youki-Ki. I encourage anyone who has not had a smell to go and have one immediately.

--,--'@


----------



## stacey (Oct 23, 2006)

I ordered these yesterday. I can't WAIT till I get 'em!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Angels on Bare Skin                    
Mask of Magnaminty                   
Sweet Japanese Girl                   
Tea Tree Water Facial Toner          
SEX BOMB                                
Imperialis                             
Butterball


----------



## jess98765 (Oct 24, 2006)

oohhh your gonna love the masks stacey!! let us know what you think of the other products. whats the sweet japenese girl thing??


----------



## girlstar (Oct 24, 2006)

I loooveee Lush.. all of my skincare is slowly being moved from Clinique to Lush because Lush has been the ONLY thing in 14 years that hasn't broken me out!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My skincare stash at the moment:
Angels on Bare Skin
Herbalism
Cosmetic Warrior
Coalface
Fresh Farmacy
Tea Tree Water
Enzymion

I want to try more of the biofresh masks though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I haven't had acne for a while now.. and slowly all my acne scarring is healing.. oh.. the day that my skin looks like it did when I was 11.. will be a VERY happy day!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Oct 24, 2006)

I just discovered LUSH on vacation in New Orleans! And Holy Schmoly I love it. And the gals there were soo very nice! I can't wait to start updating all my bath and body products!


----------



## lara (Oct 25, 2006)

Catastrophy Cosmetic is love.


----------



## stacey (Oct 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jess98765* 

 
_oohhh your gonna love the masks stacey!! let us know what you think of the other products. whats the sweet japenese girl thing?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm SO looking forward to it! I read somewhere on here about Sweet Japenese Girl... it's supposed to be really good so I ordered it! I'm checking UPS and it's in Sylmar, CA right now...? So it might be in tomorrow?!?! If so, it's on like Donkey Kong biatch!! haha


----------



## NikkiHorror (Oct 26, 2006)

Why don't they have a store in San Diego!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! >
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 >
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I've been creeping around the LUSH.com website at least every day, trying to decide if I want to order online or get the full experience of visiting the store in Los Angeles...there are so many things I want!!! The ingredients sound like absolute heaven for your skin.

The only thing holding me back is the fact that I just bought a cleanser, scrub, mask, toner and moisturizer from Origins that's still about 3/4 full. I could return all of it and get my money back for the LUSH stuff I want, but how will I know if it works as good as my Origins!

Might as well be pratical and just wait until all my Origins stuff is used up, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Bah!  Anyone want to trade some makeup for some LUSH stuff? LOL


----------



## girlstar (Oct 26, 2006)

Does anyone else think that Enzymion smells like Froot Loops Cereal?


----------



## stacey (Oct 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NikkiHorror* 

 
_Why don't they have a store in San Diego!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! >
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 >
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
I think they used to have one in Fashion Valley a while back. I say we sign a petition to have them bring a store to SD again!!

And I'm getting my stash *TOMORROW*!! I just checked UPS and it's in transit for tomorrow !! yey!


----------



## stacey (Oct 27, 2006)

*sings* I GOT IT! I GOT IT! I GOT IT!

You know what I'm doing tonight!!


----------



## Uchina (Oct 29, 2006)

The only complaint I have about Lush is the store itself.  They REALLY need to have little jars of coffee beans around the place, because my palette gets mixed up after a while.


----------



## Bernadette (Nov 2, 2006)

I was wondering if someone could recommend any Lush stuff to me based on what I've used and liked.
I've only gone to a Lush store once and it was the one in Boulder Colorado that I went out of my way to go to when I was living in Wyoming.
I know I want to buy the MA Bar, Hot Milk, and another Honey Bee bomb.
Here is what I've used, Honey Bee bomb, Butterball bomb, Rock Star soap, Creamy Candy melt, MMM melt, Floating Island melt and I Should Coco soap (hated this one).
I'm not a fan of the soaps. When I was in the store I smelt Soft Coeur massage bar and that was my favorite scent in the place. I really lean towards vanilla-ish scents and I liked all of their honey scents. Honey Bee bomb is my favorite thing I've used from them.
So any recs? Anything from the Christmas collection?
Thanks ladies!


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_I was wondering if someone could recommend any Lush stuff to me based on what I've used and liked.
I've only gone to a Lush store once and it was the one in Boulder Colorado that I went out of my way to go to when I was living in Wyoming.
I know I want to buy the MA Bar, Hot Milk, and another Honey Bee bomb.
Here is what I've used, Honey Bee bomb, Butterball bomb, Rock Star soap, Creamy Candy melt, MMM melt, Floating Island melt and I Should Coco soap (hated this one).
I'm not a fan of the soaps. When I was in the store I smelt Soft Coeur massage bar and that was my favorite scent in the place. I really lean towards vanilla-ish scents and I liked all of their honey scents. Honey Bee bomb is my favorite thing I've used from them.
So any recs? Anything from the Christmas collection?
Thanks ladies!_

 
I was in there today stocking up and checking out all of the new Christmas goodies!! The spicy stuff wasnt really to my liking but they have a new bubble bar slice called Candy Cane that is Vanilla scented and beautiful!

You might also like the Snowcake soap which is also in the new range. It smells like sweet almonds yumm. They have a lip balm called Honey Trap that is honey/vanilla scented and pretty lovely. The Mange Too massage bar is fabulous as a solid body butter. It smells of honey, vanilla, orange and peppermint. If you are unsure about the scents of some of these products you could ask for just a sample size to try. The girls at my LUSH shop are always happy to give them out, cheers!


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Nov 2, 2006)

is it me or does it seem that they always discontinue their best products, IMO, like White wash, temptation soap and lime smoothie!


----------



## NikkiHorror (Nov 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stacey* 

 
_I think they used to have one in Fashion Valley a while back. I say we sign a petition to have them bring a store to SD again!!_

 
How do we do that!


----------



## lara (Nov 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CrouchingAfroHiddenPick* 

 
_is it me or does it seem that they always discontinue their best products, IMO, like White wash, temptation soap and lime smoothie!_

 
Maybe they go to the MAC school of product management.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Nov 7, 2006)

I am another huge LUSH fan!  I actually just bought a big order of stuff for my mom's birthday present and now she's hooked as well haha!  She takes baths every night so I figured it was the perfect present for her.  I love their bubble bars and bath melts - literally heaven in a tub!!


----------



## m4dswine (Nov 9, 2006)

A former Lush UK employee here and long time fan. I don't use as many products these days as my needs have changed, and i have so much to use up! But I do love a lot of it. I really should just start afresh with my usage. 

I love Angels on Bare Skin and Enchanted Eye is the best eye cream in the world ever. The MA at Plymouth MAC commented on how I have NO dark circles or puffiness. Its all down to the Enchanted Eye if you ask me!

Lip Service is also the best lip balm. And Ultrabland is the only thing i will use to get my make up off.


----------



## NikkiHorror (Nov 10, 2006)

I've been looking for a good eye cream I think I'll give that one a try next order


----------



## NikkiHorror (Nov 15, 2006)

I just got my first LUSH haul!!!

I ordered:
-Mask of Magnaminty
-Ocean Salt
-Retread Conditioner
-Rehad Shampoo
-Think Pink!  Bath Bomb

I recieved:
-Fresh Farmacy Face Soap
-Figs and Leaves Body Soap
As samples

I am more than impressed with these products!!  I did a facial on myself and my husband and we're both officially LUSH addicts now!!  (He's reading the catalog picking out what he wants as we speak!)





My cat loves LUSH too!  He kept trying to get in the LUSH bag, hung out right at the side of the tub sniffing the Think Pink! water, and kept laying on the catalog wherever I set it down, lol.





Fresh Farmacy was nice and calming.  My skin is super prone to flare ups and redness, and it was clean and white after using this.  The Ocean Salt felt AMAZING on my skin.  Just the right amount of "nitty gritty", and the smell was SO like a margarita!  My skin felt incredibly soft after, and it really opened up my pores and got all the gunk out.  The Mask of Magnaminty was next, and it was FREEZING and SUPER MINTY!  My eyes were watering because of how insane it felt!  It felt even better than the scrub!  I left it on for about 10 minutes 'til it dried, and then mixed with water in swirls on my skin.  I have never felt so refreshed and clean!

Next paycheck is my next haul!  I'm so treating me and my husband to a bath bomb/bubble bar each order.  Even though we have a tiny tub, It was soooooo romantic to just relax in the bath with him!


----------



## mrstucker (Nov 28, 2006)

*Lushie and Proud!*

I'm a total LUSHie now, and I love it!   My husband and youngest daughter totally support this new addiction and / or enable it, so I can order as much/as often as I want.

These are the items I am NEVER without:

Mask of Magnaminty
Angels on Bare Skin
Honey I Washed the Kids Soap
Imperialis Moisturizer (I have combo skin, this is great!)
Honey Bee bath bombs
Think Pink bath bombs
Waving Not Drowing Bath Bombs
Comforter Bubble Bar

However, I've recently discovered PichPosh bath items.    Honestly, their bath bombs are better!    They're stronger scented, more moisturizing (some of the bombs, like pumpkin pie and apple pie, have recipes on the little cards attached to the baggies they come in!).    Also, they have a much better selection.    You HAVE to try the milk bath bombs - total heaven!

Also, their bath melts are 10x bigger then lush melts, so each one is good for several baths.   Ultra moisturizing too.  

So, while LUSH will have me as a customer forever for skin care, pichposh wins for bath bombs!


----------



## Pink_minx (Nov 29, 2006)

I just ordered some LUSH stuff today...I've been seeing specktra members having these LUSH hauls and Im just like hmmm it looks good!
I ordered:
Christmas Party Bath Bomb
Sex Bomb
Jungle Hair conditioner
Karma Komba

I've never tried shampoo and conditioner bars but Im so excited to try all of these.


----------



## Lollie (Dec 5, 2006)

How I love Lush! It's such a lovely brand! I've discovered it about 2 years ago and I can't live without it!
My favorites:
* The olive branch shower gel: sweet, fruity, musky shower gel that moisturizes very well
* Honey I washed the kids soap: soft, creamy, supersweet soap *a musthave!*
* Ocean salt face scrub: could be a bit too harsh on sensitive skin, but it smells wonderful and makes my face glow
* Snowcake soap: almond christmas soap (get it while you can!); soft, creamy lather...the best!
* Celestial moisturizer: lovely cream for sensitive skin. Has a lovely vanilla scent and isn't too thick or runny - perfect!
* Champagne snow showers jelly: fun stuff to shower with; smells clean and fresh. Use in shower puff or you'll probably spill a lot

Also check their UK or US forum! It's Lush heaven!


----------



## Absynthe (Dec 10, 2006)

*Lush haul today*

Angels on bare skin
Herbalism
Babyface
Sacred Truth mask
Breeze on a sea air toner
Gorgeous moisturiser
Skin shangrila moisturiser


----------



## Nadine (Dec 18, 2006)

I've been a lush addict for a while now and I can't live without Aquamarina
The Olive Branch
Cristmas kisses
Honey I washed the kids soap

Last week I got American Cream perfume, Candy Fluff perfume and The Olive Branch perfume. I only like the Olive Branch one.

This picture was taken a month ago.


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 18, 2006)

:holysheep: :holysheep: :holysheep:

Do you have reviews of your products anywhere?  That is hereby the most amazing LUSH haul in existence!!!!!  It definitely puts mine to shame!  





Here are my reviews for my stuff.  Hopefully it helps you spend your money more wisely. (I'll also be posting this in the Reviews forum, so don't yell at me for posting twice.)

I Ordered (Left to Right):
-Vanilla Bod Christmas Present (Incl. Butterball Bath Bomb and Floating Island Luxury Bath Melt)
-Angels on Bare Skin Cleanser
-Rock Star Soap (Pink one)
-I should Co-Co Soap (Yellow and Orange one)
-You Snap the Whip! Body Buffing Exfoliater Soap
-Tea Tree Water Toner
-American Cream Conditioner
-Ocean Salt Exfoliater
-Enzymion Moisturizer
-BIG Shampoo
Also ordered, but not pictured:
-Creamy Candy Bath Bubble Bar
-MMM (Melting Marshmallow Moments) Luxury Bath Melt
-AvoBath Bath Bomb
-Sex Bomb
-Sakura Bath Bomb

I Received:
-Ooh La La Lavender Body Soap
-Ice Blue Body Soap
As samples. (I know, I should have gotten more samples 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

My Background:  So you can compare yourself to me...(maybe something would work for you that didn't for me).
-Facial Skin type: Oily
-Body Skin Type: Somewhat dry
-Hair type: Dry, color-treated, thick but not voluminous
-Favorite type of Scents: Sweet

My Ratings:





= Aiight...don’t think I’ll be buying this again.








= Pretty Freakin' Awesome!  Lives up to it’s description and hype.











= ROCKIN'!! Glad I tried it, but this is a luxury item for me.  Will buy this in the future if I have enough funds.














= I’m in LOVE!!!  My Homegirl product fo’ LYFE, fool.  


*





 Skin Products*

-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Angels on Bare Skin is a trip.  At first I wasn't happy with it, and I'm still not sure if I like it. It doesn't feel like it gets you clean.  The product comes in a little tub and is very tough to scoop out at first...you have to mix it with water to make it into a paste.  This can be tricky, and I'm not used to doing that.  There are little pieces of ground almonds for scrubbing action, but that is basically all you feel.  There is not much of a thick base to this cleanser.  The smell is very woodsy-fragrant, mostly of rosemary and thyme, (reminds me of the song Scarborough Faire) and I love the little pieces of leaves or rice or whatever those things are in there.  I wash my face with Origins Checks and Balances first, and then with AOBS to make sure I'm clean.  I never feel tight or dry after using this little system.

-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













The Ocean Salt felt AMAZING on my skin.  Just the right amount of "nitty gritty", and the smell was SO like a margarita!  My skin felt incredibly soft after, and it really opened up my pores and got all the gunk out.  I use this puppy every other day to polish and renew my skin.  The first time I ordered Ocean Salt, it wasn't bright blue like in the catalog, and this second time it's a little more blue, but definitely not like they advertise.  Just so you know.

-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tea Tree Water is bleh.  It basically feels like I’m just spritzing water on my face with a hint of mint in it.  I don’t feel a refreshing tingle, I don’t notice anything left over on the little cotton pad after wiping, and I definitely don’t see a big difference in the size of my pores.  At least it has antibacterial powers so I won’t get zits...bah, I think this one was a waste of my money.  Too bad the bottle’s so big, I don’t know what to do with it.

-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enzymion is a good moisturizer.  It smells EXACTLY like Fruit Loops, which I LOVE.  It has great spread-ability; you just need the tiniest amount to cover your whole face. Leaves my oily skin feeling richly hydrated. However, it is not mattifying as they say.  I feel like my skin looks kinda greasy after I put it on, unless I'm very careful to apply just the tiniest amount.


*





 Hair Products*

-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BIG Shampoo is YUCK.  I honestly don't know how this can be one of their bestsellers.  Ugggh...can't stand the smell of this product or the texture of it. The sea salt makes it crunchy and gloopy, very unlike normal shampoo, and it doesn't foam up a lot on your hair. Also, your hair tends to feel a little dry after you rinse it out in the shower. Fortunately, my hair looks shiny, healthy and super volumized after I blow dry it, and the American Cream conditioner somewhat covers up the smell of Big, so I won't be tossing it.  

-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







American Cream Conditioner is an okay conditioner.  What I'm trying to say is I guess I've have had better...I do like the smell of this product! The texture could be a thicker, but it really does moisturize the hair well. I can feel my dry hair just drink it up.  The scent stays on your hair all day. I like Retread much better, but American Cream is more affordable.


*





 Bath and Shower Products*

-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Vanilla Bod was a great Christmas present (for myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). I originally got it for my mom, but couldn't resist trying two new products out (sorry ma!).  I didn't get a golden ticket, but I got a 15% off ticket, not bad.  Two stars because I really enjoyed one of the products, but the other left me gagging.
-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 Butterball is AWESOME.  To me, the scent reminds me of Winnie the Pooh; kinda of coconutty-buttery-honey: really rich and comforting.  The bits of cocoa butter float up and look like little oil droplets in the water, I scooped them all up and rubbed them into my skin, and I have to say this is the most moisturizing bath bomb I have ever been introduced to.  However, it doesn’t color the bath water.  It left a beautiful silky feel all over my skin that lasted!  My only complaint is that I wish this one was as big as the other bombs!!
-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Floating Island smelled like EW EW EWWW.  To me, the scent was very strong, but maybe that's because I didn't like it. Smelled like Saw wood and flea shampoo, and maybe a little vanilla. It did leave my skin very soft, and I enjoyed watching it float, sink, and spin in circles in my tub, haha. I don't think I'll be getting this one again, but definitely want to try other bath melts. 

-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ooh la La Lavender Soap was cool! I LOVE the color of this soap, really stunning like a glass of red wine. It feels very slick on the skin and gets you very clean. It smells strongly of thyme and lavender; sorta sophisticated. My little sample has lasted me 6 showers already and is holding up nicely! I may just have to purchase this one next time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ice Blue Soap.  I dunno.  It smells reeeeeally minty and it a pretty bright blue, but it doesn't make your skin tingle all over like they say it does.  I'm letting my husband use this sample because the scent is not very feminine.

-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Rock Star soap is cute.  It’s a bright pink chunk of soap, guys.  If I had a little girl, I would totally get this for her.  However, it doesn’t smell like a creamy, vanilla-y candy like they say it does.  It truly smells like super pop pink bubble gum and a fake strawberry car freshener.  Leaves your skin a little dry, too but the bar lasts forever.  The two stars are because it’s pink.

-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 I Should Coco Soap is RAD!  I bought this soap for my husband because he's a surfer and loves anything beachy and coconutty. He said it felt very creamy, was good at exfoliating, and it was fun looking at the little pieces of coconut in the soap, but he didn't think it smelled too much like coconuts. I did though! As soon as he finished his shower, he came and sat by me and I couldn't stop sniffing him! Our whole bathroom is tiki style and now smells like it too!  This soap is lovely, I'm just disappointed it is melting so quickly.

-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 You Snap The Whip, I love you.  I bought this because the whole idea, the color, everything reminded me of Bettie Page, my idol woman. When in the package, I was afraid I had bought the wrong product: You Snap the Whip looks smooth in it's wrapper, but as soon as you hop into the shower and give your arms and legs a scrub, you can definitely feel it's scrubbing powers. Exfoliates very well, smells nice and has such a pretty color. Just melts WAY too fast. This only lasted me 4 showers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I like it, but it’s not worth 10.00.  Maybe if they made it twice the size...or a two-for-one deal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...

-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Avobath ROCKS.  Smells EXACTLY like green Fruit Loops and colors your bath water lime green with little sparkles!  I was smiling the whole time in the bath.  Thank God none of the avocado smell came thru, just sweet-fruit goodness.  LOVE IT!

-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Creamy Candy Bath Bubble Bar puts me on the fence.  Not sure if I like it or not.  I crumbled it under my warm running bath water and watched the bubble action start.  I got some of the richest, prettiest foamy bubbles ever out of half of this bar.  However, it smelled like bubble gum which I don’t particularly like.  And no color to the bath water either.  I want to try other bubble bars instead.

-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 MMM (Melting Marshmallow Moments) was ABSOLUTELY FABULOUS.  I don’t think I can go a shipment without one of these.  Smells like total candy-land heaven, turns your bath water such a girly shade of pink, and softens your skin like no other.  I might want to use this as an exfoliating soap!  Either way, I MUST...HAVE...MORE...MMM’S!

-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 Sakura Bath Bomb is my total homegirl!!!!!  The bathwater turns a shimmery light pink and smells light and sweet of pure floral femininity. I LOVE this one!

-Sex Bomb I’m trying tonight...


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 28, 2006)

Why oh why did I not know about this "Free For All" thing!?!?! You spend $35 and get free x-mas stuff! I wish there was a Lush closer to me


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_Why oh why did I not know about this "Free For All" thing!?!?! You spend $35 and get free x-mas stuff! I wish there was a Lush closer to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Serious!!!!  It's only in stores, huh?


----------



## Naheed (Dec 28, 2006)

No, it was online too, but they posted the promotion online on Christmas Eve so no-one could get to it. A lot of people are mad about it on the Lush forums at www.lush.com.


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Naheed* 

 
_No, it was online too, but they posted the promotion online on Christmas Eve so no-one could get to it. A lot of people are mad about it on the Lush forums at www.lush.com._

 
I knew it had been on-line and I missed it but I didn't realize it was Christmas eve, that stinks. I haven't gone on the Lush forum in like two years.

I am so tempted to go to Santa Monica and make a day of it but I really shouldn't and plus no one would go with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! I keep having this urge to call that store and see what they have left


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 28, 2006)

Oh my God I am so close to calling. I know if I call and they tell me they have a lot of stuff, it's going to kill me and I'm going to reallyyyy want to go. Ahhh this is torture!


----------



## user79 (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Lush*

I made my FIRST Lush purchase last week. I was always turned off my going into the store because of how strong it smells, but I'm glad I braved it this time.

I got the Amandopondo Bubble Bar.






It smelled sooo good! I'll be buying more Lush goodies.


----------



## daisydeadpetals (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: Lush*

I love lush skincare products!!  I've been using herbalism for about a month now and my skin has never looked better =)  I just started using the tea tree toner and the cosmetic warrior bio fresh mask as well and I want to try their moisturizers next!
I wasn't sure about the mask at first, it smells a little odd (eggs and garlic are in it) and I'm not crazy about the three week expiration on it but I used it for the third time last night and now I think I love it!  

For those of you who have used ocean salt, do you think it's too harsh for the face?


----------



## ShuShu Fontanah (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: Lush*

OK, so this is my newest addiction. I find myself upstairs sniffing my stash when no one is looking. I just dropped $300 bucks on my first store visit last month. FFa was still going on and so that plus my regualr load was a HUGE haul. 


It is so sad...


----------



## Sugarplum fairy (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CrouchingAfroHiddenPick* 

 
_is it me or does it seem that they always discontinue their best products, IMO, like White wash, temptation soap and lime smoothie!_

 
i miss those products too. And now  softy, ginger, summer blue and bollywood some months before it was waylander rassoul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lush is one of my big addiction, i spend at least $ 250  at xmas to buy the yuletide edition ( snowcake, ruby red, bob soap ..............) when i use their products my skin is so soft  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 i 've discovered Lush in winter 1996


----------



## MACreation (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NikkiHorror* 

 
_Why don't they have a store in San Diego!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! >
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 >
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I've been creeping around the LUSH.com website at least every day, trying to decide if I want to order online or get the full experience of visiting the store in Los Angeles...there are so many things I want!!! The ingredients sound like absolute heaven for your skin.

The only thing holding me back is the fact that I just bought a cleanser, scrub, mask, toner and moisturizer from Origins that's still about 3/4 full. I could return all of it and get my money back for the LUSH stuff I want, but how will I know if it works as good as my Origins!

Might as well be pratical and just wait until all my Origins stuff is used up, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Bah!  Anyone want to trade some makeup for some LUSH stuff? LOL_

 
You should go to the store and kill time by sniffing around. That's what i did in Boston, it was lovely


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: Lush*

I love Flosty Gritter BBS, HIWTK soap and The Comforter BBS <3 i adore lush and the fact im hardly allergic to it is awesome too


----------



## Electro Chic (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: Lush*

I used to be absolutely addicted to Lush but then I worked there full time for a year or so and it killed my love for the products. I still use their skincare, I love Celestial moisturiser, Eau Roma Water toner and Sweet Japanese Girl cleansing bar but I can live without their showergels and soaps now. I do use them sometimes though but I have started to prefer Philosophy for showergels.


----------



## Cushie_Butterfi (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Lush*

Oooooh, LUSH!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so glad we have Lush in Germany too

*SOAPS:*


Honey I washed the Kids


 Ice Blue Soap


Karma

*SHOWER:*


Lemslip Butter Cream


 Party on Shower Jelly (my boyfriend)


Ol'Blue Skies is back


 Almond Butter Cream


 The Big Calm Shower (my boyfriend)


 Schnuggle

*POWDER:*


 Bare Naked Lady


*LIPS:*


 Whip Stick (my boyfriend)

*HANDS:*


 Smitten (my boyfriend)


 Helping Hands

*FACE:*


 Cosmetic Lad (my boyfriend)


And of course a lot of massage bars and bubble ballistics, bath bombs, etc. my boyfriend loves to take a bath with me


----------



## visivo (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Lush*

 HSuan Wen Hua Hair Treatment is lovely! I got it last week and have used it twice so far. Since cutting all my hair off, I find that washing it every other day helps it look healthier and shinier, less pouuufy, and this makes my hair instantly soft, shiny and I can literally just rinse it out, shampoo, towel dry and go! 

For longer hair, I loved The Strokes, but I don't know if it's available any more. Shame if it's not.

I also just started to try Herbalism, which is a more refreshing version of Angels on Bare skin, and perhaps a bit more astringent, though it still leaves your skin super soft and not shiny.

Love Coalface in the summer, and Fresh Farmacy if you're prone to breakouts (though it is a bit drying).


----------



## mrsvandertramp (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: Lush*

My Mom has made my Lush problem worse - she bought me a Lush egg for easter. It smells lovely and I get the nice 10% voucher so I shall be fueling my #1 addiction.

I'm planning on getting:
Ultrabland
Ocean Salt
Either Fresh Farmacy/Sweet Japanese Girl (I'm going to see what the assistant thinks is best for my skin)
Almond and Coconut smoothie
Butterball x 3
Honey Bee x 3
Something Wicked

Any recs. for someone with combo skin, that struggles to find something that doesn't strip all moisture from her skin or just add to her oil bucket? 

Thanks :]


----------



## charismaticlime (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Lush*

For anyone who's interested, there's a DC comeback round going on right now and they already annouced the top 15 winners!

http://www.lush.com/cgi-bin/lushdb/fftp/index.html


----------



## *Dani* (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Lush*

I had a trip to Lush on Saturday and I got a Big Blue bath bomb, the Comforter bubble bar, Happy Talk lip balm and Ocean Salt. Yay! 
I hardly ever get to go there because the nearest shop is ten miles away from where I live. As is the MAC counter!


----------



## anjaok (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Lush*

i splurged at lush the other day and brought two bath bubble bars (hey, big spender!) i'm still waiting to use them now - i think they look just lovely sitting there by my bath.


----------



## pinkbutterflies (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Lush*

My friend got me hooked on LUSH and now I can't live without it! I love Rehab Shampoo and Coolaulin conditioner for my hair, and Fresh Farmacy and Cupcake face mask for my skin. Buffy the Backside Slayer is a life-saver for winters in Calgary, which tend to be super dry. My favourite are the Bubble Bars - I've never taken bubble baths before where the bubbles actually stayed for the entire time! Comforter is the best - it's like being wrapped in a pink fuzzy blanket!


----------



## mskitchmas (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: Lush*

I love Sexy Peel, I want to eat it, it smells so good! Buffy the Backside Slayer is dreamy...but it practically evaporates, and is expensive. I love the Each Peach and Soft Coeur Massage Bars. The are definately a treat. ($$$)


----------



## Pirate (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: Lush*

I forgot if I ever posted here before, but I LOVE Lush.
In the last month and a half Ive spent $300 on bubble bars, ballistics and melts alone.
Not to mention the $150 I spent on this year`s discon round. All of us at the Lush forum consider that being very good, though


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Lush*

i used to be OBSESSED with lush and would hike to the city or haul on occasional AC trip, but since we dont have one here on long island, i got hooked on sabon.


----------



## Kelaia (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Lush*

I used to have a bath a couple of times a week with Lush bath bombs - candles and everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I don't have time for that anymore (shower girl!), but my favourite ones to use in the tub were Dreamtime bathmelt and Tisty Tosty bath bomb (hubby likes it too).

For skincare, it is most definitely Angels on Bare Skin. This stuff is amazing and I really do believe it has given my skin a nice equilibrium. And the chocolate Whip Stick lip balm, omg, I could just eat this stuff! It smells and tastes so good


----------



## triccc (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: Lush*

I just ordered Ocean Salt and Tea Tree Water Facial Toner.

I can't wait to get these and try them out!!


----------



## lahoorah (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: Lush*

I love love love LUSH!!!

My favorite porduct has to be Sexy Peel Soap. (I actually have a bar of this in my underwear drawer unwrapped... it smells SOOOOOOO good!)


----------



## anns (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Lush*

I just returned from a LUSH store grand opening (Yay! No more stalking the mailman!) and if I wasn't bordering broke, I would've gone much crazier. LOL. I'd post a picture of my haul, but my camera's on the fritz. Anyways, I bought:
* Herbalism (recommended by the saleslady)
* Tea Tree Water Toner
* Buffy the Backside Slayer
* Rockstar Soap
* American Cream
* Ayesha Bio-Fresh Mask (really, cause it was the only mask they had left, damn these things sell fast!)


----------



## vintage (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Lush*

makeup


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Lush*

Demon in the Dark is deelightful!

I had the misfortune of having a shopper sniffinf thinks make a face,gag and shove a shower gel under my delicate probiscus. Ohmygod! Pilau! (Hawaiian for stink) Sonic Death Monkey smells like a cup of motor oil with a carton of ciggerettes extinguished in it! Horrid. The rest of the store is yummy.


----------



## Dani (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: Lush*

I can't wait till all the holiday stuff comes out.  I got a little pamphlet and it looks AMAZING.  Eggsnog lipbalm shall be mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And has anyone else heard that all the temple balms and i think 2 lip balms (possibly lip squeak and happy talk >.<) have been discontinued?


----------



## elizs (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: Lush*

I'm a new lushie..but I"m in love.  I love "snap the whip" body butter, if only it didn't go so quick.  I"m also trying out Herbalism, which I like so far, but I'm not sure I'm getting the right "paste" consitincey. Others I've tried & love
Massage bars: Amazonia, each peach & sleepy head(think thats the name)
Enzymon moisturizer
Seanick solid shampoo
Tea tree water
I have some of the bath bombs too but I have a kitten living in my bathroom, and I don't want to take a fun bath in there if I'm going to have to fish him out every few minutes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I get to go to a real store at the end of the month, it will be fun!!


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Lush*

I adore Lush! It's the only stuff I use now for cleansing and moisturizing. I own loads of stuff by them and plan on getting more. Also their hair gel that they just brought out is really great and Dream Cream is a staple product for me. I won't be  without it. I love their bubble bars and soaps but they've discontinued some of my favorites 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. And I also love what they're about as well with the recycling and their animal testing policy too.

My favorite massage bar is deffinately Soft Couer but each Peach And Two's A Pair is another favourite. And I have a lot of love for their Sweet Japanese Girl which I use everyday and is very gentle. I used to use Angels on Bare Skin but I fancied a change. I don't think their Lip Service lip balm is as good as it used to be though. And I love to use their glittery massage bars as well for when I'm going out. Hahah I could keep on about Lush for ages because I love it so much. 

Oh and my feller loves Razorantium Shaving Cream and Honey I Washed The Kids Soap and I swear he's been stealing my Sweet Japanese Girl face bar lol


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrsvandertramp* 

 
_
Any recs. for someone with combo skin, that struggles to find something that doesn't strip all moisture from her skin or just add to her oil bucket? 

Thanks :]_

 
I recommend Imperialis. That's pretty good for combo skin in my experience.


----------



## Soph (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Lush*

i have really acne-prone skin, and it's oily but flakey at the same time >< i'm thinking of going to get some lush products to try...any recommendations for a cleanser, toner, moisturiser and mask?

i was thinking fresh farmacy but i read some reviews that it overdries skin and i dont want that 

thanks!

Soph xo


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Soph* 

 
_i have really acne-prone skin, and it's oily but flakey at the same time >< i'm thinking of going to get some lush products to try...any recommendations for a cleanser, toner, moisturiser and mask?

i was thinking fresh farmacy but i read some reviews that it overdries skin and i dont want that 

thanks!

Soph xo_

 
For a toner I suggest Tea Tree Toner. It'll help balance you out. For moisturizer I'd say go for Enzymion which was formulated for oily skin. From personal experience I would suggest Angels on Bare Skin. However you could also get  away with using Sweet Japanese Girl which will help to exfoliate and decongest your skin. HTH


----------



## anns (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Soph* 

 
_i have really acne-prone skin, and it's oily but flakey at the same time >< i'm thinking of going to get some lush products to try...any recommendations for a cleanser, toner, moisturiser and mask?

i was thinking fresh farmacy but i read some reviews that it overdries skin and i dont want that 

thanks!

Soph xo_

 
For cleansers, I like Herbalism and Coal Face, and Ocean Salt is an ammmazing exfoliator. Fresh Farmacy is really drying, but makes a great spot treatment. Good masks for oily skin are Cosmetic Warrior, Cupcake, Mask of Magnaminty, and a couple others that I can't remember right now LOL. Lush's moisturisers aren't good for acne-prone skin, most of them contain cocoa butter and other oils that are comedogenic aka pore-clogging. I tried Enzymion and it made me break out like crazy.


----------



## Soph (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: Lush*

i should be going to lush tomorrow, gonna get angels on bare skin and the tea tree toner for sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 kinda broke, but i'll see if i have enough for an exfoliator or mask ^^

thanks for your help guys

xo


----------



## Fee (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Lush*

Can someone please tell me in details the effects of cosmetic warrior mask. Is it good?


----------



## Ithica (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Lush*

I really do like some of the products esp Ma bar bath melts and candy fluff powder but whenever I use stuff like the bath melts it seems to kill my skin and completely dry it out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I also used the cupcake face mask once and ended up with a really bad break out :/  I love lush, it just doesn't love me.


----------



## user68 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

So far I've loved everything I've tried from Lush except the crash course in skincare mask. 

My favorites are the catastrophe cosmetic mask and rockstar soap


----------



## lobsterdance (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

I love lush! My favourite things are the cupcake mask, veganese and anything that smells like comfoter


----------



## triccc (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

I looooove LUSH.

After trying Ocean Salt and the Tea Tree Toner .. I was hooked.

Ocean Salt did wonders for my face!


----------



## kaylaklvc (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

Oooh I've never tried their products but I want to!


----------



## Fairybelle (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

The bubble baths (that come in a solid) are soooo luxe and bubble up much better than liquids.  I also like that I didn't even need a moisturizer after taking a bubble bath!!!  Leaves your skin so soft!


----------



## Babylard (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

i'm quite impressed by lush products so far!  i bought honey i washed the kids and the pink rock star soaps and a big bottle of flying fox.  i'm a shower girl btw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i got samples of ooh la la soap and the blonde daddyo shampoo and i really like them.  i used to think Lush was some sort of cheese factory LOL  i'm probably gonna go back for the shampoo.  i'm happy with the soaps i have right now.

this was my first time i've shopped/been at Lush and it was very fun.  i walked around poking and sniffing stuff trying to figure out what was what.  i gave up and told the kind lady how everything looked like candy and to show me which ones are soap bars.  the prices are horrendous, but the products are so yummy.  

they really help me combat stress and insomnia.  you can't put a price on your well-being!


----------



## sitasati (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

I bought some Henna ..and the NEW bar. I'm praying it will grow some of my lost hair.


----------



## triccc (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

I just tried Aquamarina.

It is amazing if you have dry sensitive skin.


----------



## Melly44 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

I wanted to like LUSH so badly.. but i got some for christmas and wasn't a huge fan of it.. i have one more thing to use i don't no what it is ill have to read the little tag .. but i wanna like it so bad.. so im gnuna give it another try...

i went to the actual store after christmas though and it smelt so bad it hurt my nose


----------



## ilovegreen (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

Another Lush lover here but at one point I had so many products I was using at the same time I came out in a terrible rash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My number 1 product is Snow Fairy Shower, I'm gutted they've limited it to a xmas only release.
Followed by MMM, Rock Star Soap, Butterball, Creamy Candy bath, Sweetie Pie jelly, Soft Coeur & Amazon massage bars


----------



## Deleted member 17944 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

Another Lushie here!!  I discovered Lush in May 07 and never looked back.  My faves are Sandstone, Sultana, Ice Blue, Angels Delight and Mud Flats.  I made a HUUUUUGE haul during Clean Slate '08 (the Lush after-Christmas sale) and there are so many soaps I'm going to try.   Right now, I'm using up pieces of Pineapple Grunt and Mudflat soaps.

When I first got into Lush, I tried some of their facial products.  I like Coalface, but it can be irritating if used too often.  I learned that the hard way.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bought UltraBland and Tea Tree Water... those were both a waste of money for me, so I'm giving them away in a Lush-It-Forward gift.  I received some Mask of Magnamity in a goodie bag.  OMG!!!  That stuff was amazing.  I kept it in the fridge, and putting it on cold was INCREDIBLE.  It left my skin feeling really soft too.

I can't wait to get back to Lush Herald Square... I want to buy the Play Your Cards Right massage bar, and the Valentine's Day massage bar set.  Yum!


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

My all time favourite from LUSH is Buffy peeling bar. This stuff is just amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the best peeling ever plus it leaves the skin soooooo soft! I also like Sympathy for the skin specially the smell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and it's realy soothing for the skin. Oh and I almost forgot about Handy Gurugu-one of the best hand creams I had and I had A LOT! I love it because it's not as oily as some of the other hand creams but it's still rich enough to sort out even really dry hands. I'll definately buy it again when I empty my jar


----------



## foxyqt (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

going to a LUSH store is pure fun for me! i could stay there for hourrrs just sniffing around lol.. my absolute favorite is Honey I Washed The Kids soap =9 mmm! i also like:
Rock Star soap
Snow Fairy shower gel
Melting Marshmallow Moments bath melt
You Snap The Whip body butter
Creamy Candy bubble bar
Think Pink bath bomb
Butterball bath bomb

i also use their toner & eye cream.. im yet to use the Soft Coeur massage bar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps. the new easter eggs are SO frikkin cute!! i want them all!


----------



## Poum (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 

 
_Exactly the same; I used to get so much more but the prices hiked up a fair bit and incidentally, so has my patronage of them. The good quality stuff is expensive; the cheaper stuff is really harsh on my skin, as a general rule._

 
I agree, but I still think it's worth it. So good for the skin!

I am in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with Lush


----------



## Deleted member 17944 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

I visited Lush Queens Center (NYC) and spent about $180.

I got: small tubs of Mask of Magnaminty and Ocean Salt, a new Lemony Flutter, 2 Soft Couers (yum!!), a Sleepy Time, and a tub of Sweetie Pie Jelly (yum!).  This was my guy bff's first time at Lush, so I got him two shampoo pucks, a piece of Sexy Peel, and a Brazened Honey mask.

I may try out the Ocean Salt today.  I've been rubbing Soft


----------



## Deleted member 17944 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

I visited Lush Queens Center (NYC) and spent about $180.

I got: small tubs of Mask of Magnaminty and Ocean Salt, a new Lemony Flutter, 2 Soft Couers (yum!!), a Sleepy Time, and a tub of Sweetie Pie Jelly (yum!).  This was my guy bff's first time at Lush, so I got him two shampoo pucks, a piece of Sexy Peel, and a Brazened Honey mask.

I may try out the Ocean Salt today.  I've been rubbing Soft Couer all over


----------



## Deleted member 17944 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

I visited Lush Queens Center (NYC) and spent about $180.

I got: small tubs of Mask of Magnaminty and Ocean Salt, a new Lemony Flutter, 2 Soft Couers (yum!!), a Sleepy Time, and a tub of Sweetie Pie Jelly (yum!).  This was my guy bff's first time at Lush, so I got him two shampoo pucks, a piece of Sexy Peel, and a Brazened Honey mask.

I may try out the Ocean Salt today.  I've been rubbing Soft Couer all over, and I smell so freaking good!!


----------



## Deleted member 17944 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

I visited Lush Queens Center (NYC) and spent about $180.

I got: small tubs of Mask of Magnaminty and Ocean Salt, a new Lemony Flutter, 2 Soft Couers (yum!!), a Sleepy Time, and a tub of Sweetie Pie Jelly (yum!).  This was my guy bff's first time at Lush, so I got him two shampoo pucks, a piece of Sexy Peel, and a Brazened Honey mask.

I may try out the Ocean Salt tonight.  I've been rubbing Soft Couer all over, and I smell so freaking good!!  I love that stuff.


----------



## Ggxox (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

So glad I found this thread! I LOVE Lush. I'm from the town where it all began and I've grown up with it. I used to work for the Bournemouth shop and every other weekend I worked at B Never Too Busy To Be Beautiful  (the make up and sister company) in Poole next door to the first Lush. Now I work every weekend at B and love it. If anyone has any Lush or B questions feel free to ask!

xoxo


----------



## msmack (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

Edit: I have decided all the 'candy smelly' stuff is not for me... gives me a headache (flosty gritter/creamy candy/MMM).  I _LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE _*POP IN THE BATH *THOUGH! SMELLS SO GREAT AND SO MANY BUBBLES! YAY!


----------



## gelydh (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

I swear Lush's New! shampoo saved my hair, it's so soft and has grown in so well and quickly after having dealt with 6+ years of trichotillomania! Plus it smells amazing.

I still need to try their face products, though.


----------



## msmack (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

I recieved a coupon for 50% off a small tub of ocean salt and I may just redeem that at the lush party I am attending later this month...

UPDATE: purchased ocean salt and it broke my skin out horribly. It is the only thing in my skincare that I have changed. I use it as a body scrub - and a very expensive one at that (will not repurchase.)


----------



## Deleted member 17944 (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

Hey Lushies.  I'm still here and loving Lush!  Queens Center might be my new favorite store.

Two weeks ago, over the course of two days, I picked up a Lush tote, a small Coolaulin conditioner, H'Suan Wen Hua hair treatment, Ultimate Shine, an Its A Wrap storage tote, and a Honey Trap gift thingie for a friend.  I received 2 Squeaky Green shampoos as a gift.  The Lush tote is really cute, plus I get 10% off purchases until Earth Day whenever I use it.

Last weekend, I had my first experience with Lush hair care.  It was wonderful.  Before the treatment, my hair was dry and in a yucky state.  I slathered on the entire bottle of H'Suan Wen Hua.  Then put on a shower cap and went to bed.  I left the shower cap on until noon the next day.  I rinsed out the H'Suan Wen Hua, washed with Ultimate Shine and conditioned with Coolaulin.  My hair was in LOVE!  It was super shiny, soooooft, and not tangled.  Plus it smelled AMAZING.  Yay!!!!

I'm going back to get some more H'Suan Wen Hua and probably try the Jasmine and Henna Fluff Ease.


----------



## msmack (May 6, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

Sexy Peel soap is awesome! SOOOO ZESTY! (lol I am working through all my samples the SA gave me!). People seem to hate 'Demon in the Dark' soap... but I love it! It's kinda toothpasty and smells so fresh (love). I am still on the fence about the buttercreams... the one I tried wasn't very moisturizing (heavenly bodies) but I may sample the others. I still LOVE squeaky green shampoo bar! The shampoo bars last sooo long! Free of SLS (most of them) too!

Still LOVING 'Pop in the Bath' bubble bar... I love baths... !


----------



## Calhoune (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

I went crazy and hauled away yesterday! I got basic stuff, still saving to splure on bath bombs and oils lol:

Angels On Bare Skin, face scrub
Babyface, bar cleanser
Godiva, shampoo/conditioner bar
Cherry Tree Lane, Soap
Caca Marron, henna for the hair
Eau Roma Water, toner
Soft Coeur, massage oil
"American Cream" solid perfume

and I got a bar of Wiccy Magic Muscles, massage oil too!

I love it all! Love love love...
What I love the most is that after using my cleasner, scrub and toner for only a day or so, my skin has dramatically improved, not kidding.
I have really annoying skin that will be splotchy and oily one second and then incredibly dry the next, my skin was pretty red too, especially around the cheeks and I always had spots somewhere. Now.. just... love <3


----------



## jmthoreson (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

I love lush! The facial products have literally saved my skin. Before I found Lush I could not find a facial lotion that did not either give me a bunch of pimples or an itchy red rash. I have never broken out from any face lotion that Lush makes, so far I have only tried cosmetic lad-my hg  lotion, gorgeous, skin drink  and skin's shangri la- i would expect this to break me out, but nope just soft skin! now my facial routine is all lush products, and my skin has never looked better. I really should go work for them because I am like a one woman  billboard for them! So here's my current routine 
Morning:
Tea Tree Water 
Cosmetic Lad- I got gorgeous but went back to this because it is so wonderful at fading those red marks
enchanted eye cream

PM
remove makeup with babyface
herbalism/ aqua marina (I alternate between these two every other day)
Eau Roma Water- i try to keep my skin super hydrated at night so that it feels all soft and smooth
cosmetic lad for normal days
skin drink for days my skin feels tight or is getting flaky from dryness/harsh weather
enchanted eye cream

twice a week or as needed
ocean salt- this works great at fading the red marks, but is a little course and too drying for frequent use, depending on your skin type use only once or twice per week. I always use it before I do a mask to help it sink it.
cosmetic warrior or crash course in skincare masks
follow the mask with skin drink  

I also love the scents of the body products. I am addicted to silky underwear and dust it on every night before bed- it smells so good.


----------



## Sound Of Vision (May 11, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

Anyone here working at Lush? I just go accepted on 2 weeks instruction period, and I'd have some questions to ask.


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

My love for LUSH knows no bounds. I went in there recently to get Ocean Salt scrub and a mask and they were having some promotion where if you spend $30.00 you get a free product! I ended up getting 3 freebies. I got

- Small Coolaulin coconut conditioner
- Small Tramp Shower gel
- Full sized Veganese conditioner - this is the best stuff ever!! It made my hair so incredibly soft. I <3 Lush! >_<


----------



## Lalai (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

I'm not too crazy about Lush but I like the American Cream perfume and Celestial moisturiser (although I think it smells a bit like condoms  ). Oh, and Honey I Washed the Kids soap.


----------



## widdershins (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

I swear by Fresh Farmacy with my crazy outta control skin. Herbalism is also working pretty well. I really adore the bombs and shampoo bars! Right now I'm using Karma Komba and I'm loving that it's now SLS free


----------



## Carlyx (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

I was thinking about getting Herbalism, reviews look really good.

Anyone else been using it for awhile?


----------



## mona lisa (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

I love LUSH!!! Demon of the Deep is among my favorites but there are so many good products there


----------



## Dani (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Carlyx* 

 
_I was thinking about getting Herbalism, reviews look really good.

Anyone else been using it for awhile?_

 
I love Herbalish.  Make sure to mix the green paste so you get a good balance.  Just use enough water so you can spread the green on your face, not too much or it gets all runny and it's useless like that.  But it cleared my skin up really well and I love the smell (alot of people hate it though).  Good luck


----------



## pratbc (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

Hi Lushies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I need a few recommendations.  
There is a Lush in my local Macy's (coincidentally my mother works there and can get me the products with her discount).  I have always wanted to check it out since I hear soooo many raves for the products, but I have a super sensitive nose and, everytime I walk by there, I just cannot take the comingling of the scents.
I am a single mom finishing up law school, so I do not have much money to spend.  But, I am looking for a few products for my face and wanted to see if you all could recommend some things for me so I don't have to bear the strong scent for too long.
I have sensitive skin that is normal to dry.  I am 28 years old so I am usually free of breakouts, but lately (probably due to stress and new birth control) I have been having breakouts.  I am looking for possibly a cleanser and a mask to help clear my sensitive skin up.  I also tend to get redness in my cheeks (not sure if they have anything to help that).
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks so much in advance!
Patti <3


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

I would recommend you Angels on Bare Skin or Aquamarina cleanser. Both are really gentle and with light scent, nothing too strong. Masks might be too strong for sensitive face. Didn't suit me really and I have combo sensitive skin with redness often.
They are also not really expensive (each is around 10$) and last pretty long as you don't have to use them everyday.


----------



## Carlyx (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dani* 

 
_I love Herbalish. Make sure to mix the green paste so you get a good balance. Just use enough water so you can spread the green on your face, not too much or it gets all runny and it's useless like that. But it cleared my skin up really well and I love the smell (alot of people hate it though). Good luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you, gonna get it soon


----------



## contrabassoon (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

I am another Lush fan! I always walked by the store wondering what it was but I never bothered to stop until my friend told me about it and we went in together. And OMG I fell in love! Everything in the store smelled gorgeous and looked yummy!
I bought Ice blue soap which I use when I shower in the morning and it just wakes me up and starts my day off, and I recently got Cupcake face mask. It smells soo delicious and it makes my skin nice and soft AND it absorbs yucky oils, so I haven't been getting as oily even when I worked long hours in construction :-o. I am very pleased with the Aromarant deodorant because it keeps me smelling fresh almost all day, again even when I'm all sweaty from work.

My next purchase will be Extra Virgin Oil soap, Skin Drink moisturizer, Ambrosia lotion, Joy of Jelly shower jelly, and Ultimate Shine shampoo bar.

And soon I will purchase Sunny Side bubble bar and You've Been Mangoed bath melt and try them together. Hmmmm I cannot wait! Golden water with the fruity scent of mango. Talk about the Royal treatment!!


----------



## CherryPopsicle (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

I love that store!


----------



## NatalieMT (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

Lush reminds me of Christmas and Birthdays because I always get Lush for Christmas and Birthdays!

My favourite items are Cupcake face mask, Fresh Farmacy cleanser, Buffy body butter, Heavenly Bodies buttercream, Sea Vegetable soap, Karma soap (reminds me of my mum she always uses it!) and Softy bath bomb. My Dad was also obsessed with the solid shampoo bars ha ha!

I really want to try some more of the Lush bath melts and face masks. My fridge looks weird when I have them all lined up in there. I also like the sound of the massage bars - now to get my boyfriend to comply with my wishes.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

i love lush stuff but go rthough phases of buying it. in fact it's been 3 months since i last bought something! maybe i'm due a trip!

i love the fairy jasmine bath bomb! i love the smell and the sparkles! it's amazing and makes me feel like a princess!!

i also love the blueberry face mask - cosmtic catastrophe?

once nick bought me the think pink box set which was AMAZING!!


----------



## CottonCandy (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pratbc* 

 
_Hi Lushies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I need a few recommendations.  
There is a Lush in my local Macy's (coincidentally my mother works there and can get me the products with her discount).  I have always wanted to check it out since I hear soooo many raves for the products, but I have a super sensitive nose and, everytime I walk by there, I just cannot take the comingling of the scents.
I am a single mom finishing up law school, so I do not have much money to spend.  But, I am looking for a few products for my face and wanted to see if you all could recommend some things for me so I don't have to bear the strong scent for too long.
I have sensitive skin that is normal to dry.  I am 28 years old so I am usually free of breakouts, but lately (probably due to stress and new birth control) I have been having breakouts.  I am looking for possibly a cleanser and a mask to help clear my sensitive skin up.  I also tend to get redness in my cheeks (not sure if they have anything to help that).
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks so much in advance!
Patti <3_

 
As a new member (hello!) but a lush fanatic I hope my advice is not too late, or maybe will serve some people coming in later.

Cleanser: Ultrabland (I can't get enough of this, takes make-up off like a dream, is gentle and leaves your face so soft) or if on a budget, Babyface (works well if not as good as Ultrabland, and is a bit of faffing about compared)

Toner: Eau Roma water (more to sensitive skin than others)

Masks: I think you can do them but take something gentle like Crash Course To Skincare, or BBSeaweed. Ask for samples if you're not sure.

Moisturiser: Maybe Skin Drink or Cosmetic Lad, latter being a guys product (that girls can borrow!) it's not too scented.

Hand/Body: Dream Cream (good for calming down skin)

Bath products: Ceridwyns Cauldron (bath melt), Butterball (bath ballistic), Hot Milk (bubble bar), Buttercreams overall, but Emperor Of Ice Cream is from the lesser-scented end, Dreamwash (shower smoothie)

I think that's it...


----------



## Flaerong (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

I've only bought one lush product, but it's been perfect!  It's the Mask of Magnaminty and it works really really well on my blackheads.  I have tiny pores so my blackheads are so small that biore' strips can't get them out, but the mask did the job O___O.


----------



## MAC_Enthusiast (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

I love their stuff too!


----------



## Korms (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

I stopped buying LUSH cleansers as the hygiene standards of the staff in my local stores are slightly lacking.  I don't know if anyone else finds this at the branches they've been to but the last time I went to buy a cleanser, the sales assistant didn't wash her hands before cutting me a piece off the slab and I ended up with a pot of Herbalism with added hand crud.  It didn't occur to me to ask her to wash her hands until I got home.  Ah well.

I'll occasionally use the haircare and the odd bath bomb, but I don't get that excited by their products anymore.  I much prefer Liz Earle for natural skincare.


----------



## Miss World (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

I'm an addict now ^_^ and "converting" all my friends *evil grin*

This is what I'm using currently:

Hair:
Godiva Solid Shampoo
Coolaulin Conditioner


Face:
Baby Face Cleanser
Angels On Bare Skin
Breath of Fresh Air Toner
Ultralight Moisturizer


Body:
Buffy the Backside Slayer
Flying Fox Shower Gel  (This I can't get enough of!)
Honey I Washed The Kids / Soap
Heavenly Bodies Conditioning Buttercream
Fever / Massage Bar  (This smells fantastic!)
Soft Coeur /  Massage Bar
The Greeench / Deodorant Powder

Body Jellies:
Whoosh
The Joy of Jelly
Big Calm


Feet:
Fair Trade Foot Lotion


did I say I'm an addict? lol .. I've got some more stuff that I haven't used yet so I can't recall their names.. will update when I've tried them


----------



## TDoll (Jul 28, 2008)

*Any LUSH lovers? Need some recs please!*

I'm heading to the mall in few days and I'm thinking of making my first purchases at the LUSH store there.  I've never shopped there, but have heard some great things...and the products look so fun and cute!  I have no idea why I've never went inside the store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...I guess I've been missing out!
Anyway, I'm wanting to get my best friend some great stuff there for her b-day.  (I've gotta get her something FABULOUS...she got me a Color Forms brush set among other MAC goodies for my b-day a few weeks ago)
I also want to pick up some goodies for myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I'm clueless as to where to start or what products stand out from the others.

Please help!
TIA-


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: Any LUSH lovers? Need some recs please!*

The bath bombs & bath melts are awesome! I especially love the bath melts, they make your skin feel amazing!
I like their Back for Breakfast & Flying Fox shower gels.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: Any LUSH lovers? Need some recs please!*

I'm fairly new to Lush as well.

I've bought a couple items and I REALLLY love the Rockstar soap! Smells fantastic! LOL I love smelling myself during the day after using it in the shower.

I do want to try I Should Coco but can't comment. For me, it seems hit and miss with scents--some of them seem so danged overwhelming in the store I get scared.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: Any LUSH lovers? Need some recs please!*

Soft coeur massage bar is really nice and so are all of the buttercreams. They melt fast and they're messy but they're really nice. The ocean salt scrub is pretty good too.


----------



## Divinity (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: Any LUSH lovers? Need some recs please!*

I second Soft Coeur massage bar AND Rockstar soap.  Karma soap is pretty awesome too!  I use the Silky Underwear dusting powder with the Soft Coeur and love it!  I'm a HUGE fan of Snow Fairy shower gel and Snowcake soap, but they are seasonal - something to look forward to for the holidays
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Their gift sets are nice because they include a little bit of everything and the staff is so knowledgeable, so if you know your gal pal's fave scents, they can help
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Check out their website too as they are bringing back discontinued items there (Retro LUSH), but it's online only and they have customer reviews for all their products as well as ingredients.  Tell us what you end up getting!!


----------



## TDoll (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: Any LUSH lovers? Need some recs please!*

Oh wow! Thanks girls!!!  I was looking at the website and I saw the (forgive me because I don't get the name right) but they're jiggly shower thingies...  Like a cake of jiggly stuff that you use little bits of each time you shower I guess?? Anyway, they looked fun! Have any of y'all tried that??

Keep the suggestions comin'!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: Any LUSH lovers? Need some recs please!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_Oh wow! Thanks girls!!! I was looking at the website and I saw the (forgive me because I don't get the name right) but they're jiggly shower thingies... Like a cake of jiggly stuff that you use little bits of each time you shower I guess?? Anyway, they looked fun! Have any of y'all tried that??_

 
You must be talking about the jelly things! Those do look awesome! I've never tried them but keep wanting to. I smelled them once in the store and they were great! I think you can keep them in the fridge or freezer in between uses.
I'm afraid I might be tempted to eat it though


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: Any LUSH lovers? Need some recs please!*

Ohh the shower jellies. I bought some stuff and they tossed in a sample of that but it's so jiggly that you end up wasting a lot of it but it does smell good though. 

I also like the candy cane bath melt but it's seasonal too.


----------



## kimjunae (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: Any LUSH lovers? Need some recs please!*

If you (or your friend) have hair that needs serious conditioning from heat, chemicals or anything, you should most definitely try the Retread Conditioner and the Rehab Shampoo, for that matter.  I HIGHLY suggest this as it is Lush's premium triple strength conditioner and I looooooooove it so much. It's a heavy cream that your hair just absorbs once it hits your hair.  Trust me you will not be disappointed. And if you are, then you can just give it me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

The Rehab Shampoo is nice because it really cleanses your hair without the oil stripped effect that a lot of clarifying shampoos give. And a little goes a long way.

Their shampoo/conditioner *bars *are awesome, as well. They really do last as long if not longer than traditional bottles and they're eco friendlier too! I've never tried the bath bombs as my hair is a top priority and seeing as how it's hard enough leaving the store only $40 poorer, you bet it will be on the hair products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As a customzed gift box for your friend though (see how selfish I am? I completely forgot you're shopping for your friend!), I would suggest definitely shampoo/conditioner (either Retread as aforementioned or even the Coaulin--their second best conditioner), a couple bath bombs, one of massage bars (the bomb diggity I might add), and throw in a facial masks. Hope this helps!


----------



## TDoll (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Any LUSH lovers? Need some recs please!*

I'll definitely have to check out those shower jellies then.  
Have any of you tried the body lotions??


----------



## pink.cupcake (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Any LUSH lovers? Need some recs please!*

I LOVE "sympathy for the skin body cream" it's specially nice when it's cold, but i guess you could use it now too. Smell wonderful, like vanilla and bananas, but not overpowering at all.


----------



## SMMY (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Any LUSH lovers? Need some recs please!*

I love their masks (Cosmetic Catastrophe smells like blueberries and is great for your skin). I also love the shower gels (Sonic death monkey and Snow fairy for the win!).


----------



## widdershins (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Any LUSH lovers? Need some recs please!*

As far as body lotions go, I really like Dream Cream. I have fairly sensitive skin and it really makes it feel better when I've got the itchies. Definitely check out Big Blue if you like oceany-type scents. It's one of my favorite bombs!


----------



## Shaquille (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Any LUSH lovers? Need some recs please!*

Coal Face - this is the best face soap everrrr..
Fresh Farmacy - good for face mask
Ocean Salt Cleanser - Love the margarita smell and tingling feeling on the face

Mud Flats or Flat Muds (?) - mud on your body seems iiick, but this one is like a therapy..
Demon in the Dark - For those with warm body temperature, this will cool you down!!


----------



## Triskele (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Any LUSH lovers? Need some recs please!*

I'm not into lush anymore, but I was for a long time. Some good "all-purpose" stuff (that almost anyone will love) is:

Ocean salt
Buffy
Dream cream
Lemony flutter (the most multitasking lotion EVER - it says it's for cuticles, but it seriously softens everything you put it on.)
H'su wen hua hair treatment

If she also has a bath, you can add:
Butterball (the basic - great skin softener and a nice unobtrusive scent that can be paired with almost anything)
Sex bomb AND/OR Bathos (for going out)
Sakura (for a first date - I've never once met a guy that thinks the Sakura scent is anything less than awesome)
Waving not drowning AND/OR French kiss (for a sleepless night)
Think Pink OR All that Jasmine AND/OR Creamy Candy(for a girly night in)

OR if she prefers showers:
Get a shower gel. The jellies get used up REALLY fast, so it's a lot of money for not a lot of use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Soaps are even better for lasting power - there's a LOT of scents, but I prefer sea vegetable myself!
Whatever you do, AVOID SONIC DEATH MONKEY. It's great smelling for some people, but smells like the tar pits of hell to others.


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Any LUSH lovers? Need some recs please!*

The only Lush products I buy are Buffy the Backside Slayer and the Lemony Flutter.  Both are excellent at what they do!


----------



## lil_kismet (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Any LUSH lovers? Need some recs please!*

My favourite Lush product would have to be Dream Cream lotion as well.. it is by far the best body lotion I have ever used.


----------



## TDoll (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Any LUSH lovers? Need some recs please!*

Y'all are awesome! I can't wait to go to this store now! I've seriously walked past this store a million times.  I guess I've been missing out! This sounds like some cool stuff!


----------



## VioletB (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Any LUSH lovers? Need some recs please!*

I'm really sad there is no LUSH store in Salt Lake City.


----------



## hhunt2 (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Any LUSH lovers? Need some recs please!*

Therapy massage bar for stretch marks!!!


----------



## timepiece (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: Any LUSH lovers? Need some recs please!*

The solid perfumes are worth looking in to along with the Honey I Washed the Kids soap.


----------



## TDoll (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: Any LUSH lovers? Need some recs please!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VioletB* 

 
_I'm really sad there is no LUSH store in Salt Lake City.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well you could always order! I got kinda freaked out looking at the site though because next to most of the products there's a little sunshine icon that means the product could melt if shipped in the summer months.  You could try though! My lipstick always arrives in tact! Even in the GA heat.  I would think it would be no different!


----------



## TDoll (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: Any LUSH lovers? Need some recs please!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *timepiece* 

 
_The solid perfumes are worth looking in to along with the Honey I Washed the Kids soap._

 
That soap looks really good! I've been scouring the website for product pictures and just to familiarize myself with the line after reading all of your wonderful recs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love sweet smelling stuff like honey.  I think I'll be buying some of that for sure.


----------



## Korms (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

I've just checked the UK Lush website for the first time in ages and found there are a few new products that could tempt me back to shopping there.

Lush - Yummy Yummy Yummy

Lush - Vanilla Fountain

And a few Retro products too!

Lush - Honey Beehave Talcpot

Lush - Flying Saucers Bubble Bath


----------



## BenefitAddict (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

Haven't tried their products yet but I want Daddyo shampoo, Sea Vegetable soap, and the Bon Bain Bonnard.


----------



## _Ella_ (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

I bought my BF a Each Peach massage bar and he totally loves it. He told me he´s getting more lush stuff very soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. So funny, he´s wanting 3 more massage bars.

I´m thinking about getting a solid shampoo and the almond buttery thing.


----------



## cetati (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

Their skin care is amazing. HG items that I cannot live without that I use daily:

- Fresh Farmacy is amazing for my acne problems even before I solved it w/ birth control pills, and it works well as an overnight spot treatment too. 
- Enzymion moisturizer keeps my skin ultra hydrated without making my super oily skin worse. 
- Any of their fresh masks do wonders for the complexion


----------



## User49 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

I'm totally obsessed with Lush. I love the Blue bathbomb because it doesn't leave little 'bits' in the bath. I also LOVE their Ultra Bland eye make up remover, it smells like honey and it takes off even the messy eye stuff in just a few seconds, without any stinging! I also LOVE LOVE LOVE Ocean Salt and feel a bit wierd that if a little bit gets near my mouth I have to lick it off as it tastes so good! (Should I be worried!! Lol) I don't know what I would do without lush. I have to visit at least once a month and get a decent haul! x


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

I recently discovered "_A Crash Course in Skincare_" face mask and it is sooooo goood! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It smells so yummy and really brightens up my skin. If you haven't tried it run to your nearest LUSH and give it a go!


----------



## sharkbytes (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Any LUSH lovers? Need some recs please!*

It's so funny you say that, I always walked right by it too because the smell is very overpowering.  But once you get in, there's a million goodies to be discovered.  I know it's not for everyone, but I love Snow Fairy and I can't wait til the holidays to get my hands on a bottle
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I very much second rockstar soap, it's my new love!


----------



## kittykit (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

For bath products, I only buy mine from Lush. I LOVE their bath bombs and bath bars.


----------



## revoltofagirl (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

went to lush for the first time on sunday! it was great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they were having a party and since I RSVPed I got a goodie bag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and then I got another goodie bag for spending over $50. yay!

I got:
comforter bubble bar (it says "berries & cream" but it smells like cotton candy to me!)
haagenbath bath bomb (mint chocolate, mmm)
sexy peel soap (lemon citrusy!)
up you gets emotibomb (citrusy)
mask of magnaminty (mint chocolatey mmm)
tea tree water

in my goodie bags I got:
nice sized chunk of happy soap
a teeny tiny slice of lily savon soap
sample jar of dream cream lotion
sample jar of retread conditioner
sample jar of ultra bland cleanser
sample jar of fair trade foot lotion
sample jar of prince shave cream
sample jar of flying fox shower gel

so I got lots of fun new stuff, I'm really excited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've already used some of the comforter bubble bar, the mask of magnaminty, and the tea tree water. everything is amazing so far.

I got a hand massage with mange too massage bar and it smelt yummy... I'll have to buy some massage bars next time I go... I want to try after 8:30 and soft coeur, too.


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

I'm going to start working at a new Lush counter soon =). It's not open yet.. But I'm way excited. It'll be in Bergen County, NJ-I don't think we have one here yet...just NYC.


----------



## Jinni (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_ I also LOVE LOVE LOVE Ocean Salt and feel a bit wierd that if a little bit gets near my mouth I have to lick it off as it tastes so good! (Should I be worried!! Lol) I don't know what I would do without lush. I have to visit at least once a month and get a decent haul! x_

 
So glad I'm not the only one. Lemon.... mmmmmm


----------



## she_loves_it (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

i was so excited to try their stuff (I got fresh farmacy, tea tree water and some soap that i forgot the name of) and i was so disappointed.  Now even the smell of the stuff gets me nauseous


----------



## Marjolaine (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Any LUSH lovers? Need some recs please!*

I like Lush masks, oddly enough it is not mentioned here but in my place, people are crazy about Cupcake mask and I also love Mask of Magnaminty, if your friend likes facial masks and minty smell, I think I'd go for it. 

I think Lush massage bars are really good, smells all day long, my favourite ones are glitterbug sparkle (smells vanilla and has shimmers) and shimmy shimmy (smells vanilla and lavender and has shimmers).

I also love shower jellies unlike most people, my whoosh had a really refreshing smell and lasted forever..


----------



## LatinaRose (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Any LUSH lovers? Need some recs please!*

I don't care for the shower jellies.  They're a fun concept, but not really practical or easy to use.  I was always dropping mine and when it gets under hot running water, it melts and you can lose a lot of product.

I'm a total Lushie, so here's my recs:

Flying Fox shower gels smells divine.

Buffy is a body scrub/moisturizer in bar form and will give you the smoothest softest skin.  May feel greasy at first, but sinks in within 10 minutes.

Lemony Flutter has kept my cuticles so moisturized, esp in the harsh winter.  No more hangnails!! Lasts a long time too.

Bath bombs - Sex Bomb, Big Blue (reminds you of the ocean), Blackberry (purple), and All That Jas (teal).

Bubble bars, you can't go wrong with Comforter to start.

I also love Floating Island, MMM, and the other bath melts.


----------



## TDoll (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Any LUSH lovers? Need some recs please!*

Thanks again guys for all the recs... Unfortunately, that original post was from 2 months ago. So I've kinda already gone.  Lol...and didn't care much for it.  WHOLE OTHER THREAD about that experience...lol.
Thanks again guys!


----------



## msmack (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

The only lush products I have stuck with is the hair care. Squeaky Green Shampoo Bar/Veganese Conditioner = perfect combo for me. The bubble bars/bath fizzies dry out my skin and make me itch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Total shame because I LOVE THE SMELL OF 'POP IN THE BATH' BUBBLE BAR...mmmmm....


----------



## YSLGuy (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: Any LUSH lovers? Need some recs please!*

I used to work for LUSH and I still love all of thier products.
Right now I only use thier soaps, shower gels and body butters/massage bars.

My tub is too small to take baths in so I dont use the bombs or bubble bars anymore.

Every Holiday they come out with an amazing shower gel called Snow Fairy. They just released a soap (this week) called Godmother that smells just like it.


----------



## Moxy (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

Their massage bars are my fave product from them. Soft Coeur, Wiccy Magic Muscles, Mange Too...yummy, they smell good and leave your skin soft and warm. I buy this to every girl mate as a bday present


----------



## concertina (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

Has anyone tried any of the new Emotibombs? I'm sooooo curious!!


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_Has anyone tried any of the new Emotibombs? I'm sooooo curious!!_

 
o/t i remember seeing your sig and telling you my bf was going to see jeff dunham- he went last night and said it was amazing.


----------



## Moxy (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

Another OT - OMG you lucky guys who can actually go and see Jeff Dunham 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My only option is youtube and handkerchiefs because I cry from laughing so hard lol.


----------



## blindpassion (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Any LUSH lovers? Need some recs please!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_Thanks again guys for all the recs... Unfortunately, that original post was from 2 months ago. So I've kinda already gone. Lol...and didn't care much for it. WHOLE OTHER THREAD about that experience...lol.
Thanks again guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

please do post a thread about your experience
good or bad
Im interested in Lush and would like to hear all opinions


----------



## TDoll (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Any LUSH lovers? Need some recs please!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_please do post a thread about your experience
good or bad
Im interested in Lush and would like to hear all opinions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I actually did. Here's a link to it:
http://specktra.net/f179/dont-throw-...please-109093/


----------



## revoltofagirl (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

so I've used most of what I've bought and I thought I'd make an update....

I've used the up-you-gets emotibomb... it didn't scent my shower as strongly as it hoped it would... I love the smell (love citrus!) but I probably won't buy it again since my funds are low at the moment.

I absolutely love the scent of sexy peel but unfortunately it dries my skin out! does anyone know of an alternate use I could use it for? I love the smell and I'd hate to waste it...

I've tried ultra-bland cleanser and it's not for me... too much work to get it off and sometimes it feels like I haven't gotten it all off :/

I love the comforter bubble bar and tea tree water and especially mask of magnaminty! I wish I could use MoM everyday!!


----------



## aimerbijoux (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

unfortunately, i'm unhappy with my first lush purchases. I bought fresh farmacy cleanser and tea tree water toner about 3 weeks ago under the assumption that this stuff was amazing and would clear my totally problematic acne-prone skin, but it has not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its only dried my skin out big time and made me oilier in my t-zone. Even the toner isn't doing its job well. It feels nice to spray on after the drying effects of the cleanser but it doesn't get off any make up residue left.

anyway I am a little disappointed because I heard this stuff was a miracle worker an a "godsend" (lol from the reviews) but noo my face is worse than ever. booo


----------



## Heiaken (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: Any LUSH lovers? Need some recs please!*

I didn't want to make a new thread so I'm sort of hijacking this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Could anyone recomend me a good moisturizer for combination skin. I get guite oily on my forehead, nose and chin but my cheeks are normal/dryish.


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: Any LUSH lovers? Need some recs please!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_I didn't want to make a new thread so I'm sort of hijacking this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Could anyone recomend me a good moisturizer for combination skin. I get guite oily on my forehead, nose and chin but my cheeks are normal/dryish._

 
Vanishing Cream! 100% I have combination skin with some oily patches, acne prone, and some dry spots in the winter. Its light enough that it doesnt cause excess oil, and it feels nice on your skin


----------



## YSLGuy (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: Any LUSH lovers? Need some recs please!*

Of Lush's moisturizers Celestial or Enzymion are probably the lightest.

Vanishing Cream is new and I have not tried it, but it sounds great


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: Any LUSH lovers? Need some recs please!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_I didn't want to make a new thread so I'm sort of hijacking this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Could anyone recomend me a good moisturizer for combination skin. I get guite oily on my forehead, nose and chin but my cheeks are normal/dryish._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YSLGuy* 

 
_Of Lush's moisturizers Celestial or Enzymion are probably the lightest.

Vanishing Cream is new and I have not tried it, but it sounds great_

 
^ Agreed, in my experience...
I tried Enzymion before Vanishing Cream, and I found that its very moisturizing, to the point where it put a lot of excess oil on my skin. It will be great for me in the dead of winter when I have dryer skin, but I found that its just too hydrating for people with oily skin.


----------



## Heiaken (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: Any LUSH lovers? Need some recs please!*

Sadly they don't sell Vanishing Cream in here, at least not in the webshop.. They do have Enzymion but no Celestial either..


----------



## LRG (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aimerbijoux* 

 
_unfortunately, i'm unhappy with my first lush purchases. I bought fresh farmacy cleanser and tea tree water toner about 3 weeks ago under the assumption that this stuff was amazing and would clear my totally problematic acne-prone skin, but it has not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its only dried my skin out big time and made me oilier in my t-zone. Even the toner isn't doing its job well. It feels nice to spray on after the drying effects of the cleanser but it doesn't get off any make up residue left.

anyway I am a little disappointed because I heard this stuff was a miracle worker an a "godsend" (lol from the reviews) but noo my face is worse than ever. booo_

 
Don't give up yet! I would recommend that you try Coalface cleanser.  Then use your tea tree water toner.  I hate that it comes in a spray bottle, it's pretty useless.  Instead just put some on a cotton pad and wipe your face down (after you use Coalface).  Make sure you use a moisturizer after the toner.  I use Cosmetic Lad moisturizer but I would talk to someone at Lush to figure out the best one for your skin type.  This combo has made a world of difference for my face, but everybody is different, so I'm not sure if it will work for you, but I think it's worth a shot.  Good luck!! =)


----------



## RoseyPosey (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: Any LUSH lovers? Need some recs please!*

Does LUSH sell smaples? i am really interested in trying a couple of skincare products but dont want to dump a bunch of money and not love it since they arent cheap.


----------



## yarayuki (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

I keep hearing about Lush and I'm intrigued to try.  Even though they're handmade and natural, I'm hesitant to purchase.  I'm ultra picky when it comes to my soaps and skin care products because my skin is SO sensitive.  I break out very easily *AND* I have eczema on top of that.  To any body with sensitive skin, are their products harsh?


----------



## Korms (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yarayuki* 

 
_To any body with sensitive skin, are their products harsh?_

 
If you are sensitive to fragrance you may not like LUSH products as most items are quite strongly scented, however the fragrance is natural so shouldn't irritate your skin; maybe just your nose!  I also have eczema and get on fine with all their products, especially Dream Cream which is very soothing on a bad case of the scratchies!  Ultimately the haircare is my saviour as my eczema is always bad on my neck and regular shampoos just irritate it more and dry out my scalp, LUSH stuff doesn't make me itch at all although it doesn't make my hair as shiny as my TIGI stuff.

Additionally, their sister company 'B never to busy to be beautiful' does some very nice grown up fragrance lines which I love and find doesn't sting on my skin like mainstream perfume.

If you're near a LUSH store maybe explain to them you have eczema and would like a sample of something before you buy to ensure you're not going to shell out a bunch of cash just to get an allergic reaction.


----------



## Sophia84 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

I just checked the Lush UK site for the Christmas goodies, I;m a newbie and thinkng to order: 
Snowcake soap
Christmas Cake Slice
Marzibain Xmas Bubble Bar
Christmas Kisses Bubble Bar


I always hear how amazing snowcake is, and since I haven't smell it before and it's LE, I'm thinking to order 3 or 4 bars just in case. Good idea or not??


----------



## MzEmo (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: Any LUSH lovers? Need some recs please!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RoseyPosey* 

 
_Does LUSH sell smaples? i am really interested in trying a couple of skincare products but dont want to dump a bunch of money and not love it since they arent cheap._

 
i dont think they sell samples. but i know they do give you a sample for free of their soaps, which are truly amazing


----------



## Korms (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sophia84* 

 
_I just checked the Lush UK site for the Christmas goodies, I;m a newbie and thinkng to order: 
Snowcake soap
Christmas Cake Slice
Marzibain Xmas Bubble Bar
Christmas Kisses Bubble Bar


I always hear how amazing snowcake is, and since I haven't smell it before and it's LE, I'm thinking to order 3 or 4 bars just in case. Good idea or not??_

 
I always think Snowcake is kinda 'meh' considering how much everyone raves about it.  It does have a marzipan smell to it but I found it doesn't last once out of the shower and dry.  My favourite Xmas product by far is the Snow Fairy shower gel, it's really sweet smelling but the scent lasts for a while after drying off.


----------



## Calhoune (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

I just got back from some haulage and aaah I love everything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I bought *Godiva *shampoo bar (true and tested, I love it)
*Jungle* conditioner bar
*Angels On Bare Skin* facial cleanser
*Heavenly Bodies* soap thingy
*Youki-Hi* bathbomb

I've had Godiva before and I love the smell and what it does to my hair, I've noticed though that people usually have a love/hate relationship with especially the smell. Jasmine <3
Jungle I was skeptical about, when I used it in my bath I didn't think it looked like it would be able to condition that much. I was wrong! The scent is delicious but doesn't overpower my Godiva.

Angels On Bare Skin is looove. It's like a facial scrub soft enough to use everyday and you need very little of it. Only problem might be that it smells funky, but it doesn't stick so I don't mind.

Heavenly bodies! I picked this one, the chocolate one instead of the lemon and rose on because.. well... I love chocolate. It doesn't smell much like it, I think the other ingredients are overpowering the ones that are supposed to give it that chocolate smell. But it works wonderfully. It's basically a soap but with smaller percentage of cleaning agents then their regular soap, and with more oils, so it's extremely moisturizing while still cleaning your skin. Probably good for those with more sensitive skin. I smoothed it over my legs before shaving and the end result was bliss. Too bad it only lasts me 4 hours, hair grows to darn fast.

Since I'm an avid fan of jasmine, I always buy youki hi. Imagine me in my tub with youki hi (jasmine, godive (jasmine) and Henna and Jasmine Fluff Eaze. Jasmine flower bomb, I can still smell it two days later lol


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Calhoune* 

 
_ 
Heavenly bodies! I picked this one, the chocolate one instead of the lemon and rose on because.. well... I love chocolate. It doesn't smell much like it, I think the other ingredients are overpowering the ones that are supposed to give it that chocolate smell. But it works wonderfully. It's basically a soap but with smaller percentage of cleaning agents then their regular soap, and with more oils, so it's extremely moisturizing while still cleaning your skin. Probably good for those with more sensitive skin. I smoothed it over my legs before shaving and the end result was bliss. Too bad it only lasts me 4 hours, hair grows to darn fast.
_

 
15% soap =).


----------



## YSLGuy (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

I saw some of the new stuff yesterday and they are getting Holiday items soon. So much stuff I want.


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

Whats everyones fav face mask?


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Whats everyones fav face mask? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOVE LETTUCE!!!


----------



## YSLGuy (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Whats everyones fav face mask? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Cupcake-great for cleaning out pores and smells like Heaven
Cosmetic Warrior - great for clearing up breakouts but stinks to high heaven.

Went today and got some Holiday items:
Vanilla Fountain
Chocolate Santa
Frothy the Snowman BBS
Gold Star BBS
Angels on Bareskin
Let Them Eat Cake lip balm
Christmas Cake soap

and got a FREE Witches Ball


----------



## NatalieMT (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

I like Cupcake facemask - my only trouble is can nver use it all up fast enough due to it's short life!

As for Snowcake I'm not particularly fond of it either. Got it in a giftbox once and it'd didn't smell great plus wayyy too much glitter. Couldn't get it out of the bath for weeks.

Went to Lush yesterday anyway and got Fever massage bar, just to use instead of cocoa butter to moisturise. Smells SO good - I woke up this morning like 'yum yum'. It was lovely!


----------



## fresh76 (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Whats everyones fav face mask? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Mask of Magnaminty!!


----------



## noticethestripe (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fresh76* 

 
_Mask of Magnaminty!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Seconded!

I also really like Love Lettuce.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

I decided to give lush a try to clean my face.
I got Fresh Farmacy soap, Tea Tree toner and Enzymion moisturizer. I am on my third day today and looks like my skin is clearing up. I hope it will help my oily/acne prone skin. 
I got some face masks too and therapy massage bar (dont know if its really will help wit strech marks).


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_I decided to give lush a try to clean my face.
I got Fresh Farmacy soap, Tea Tree toner and Enzymion moisturizer. I am on my third day today and looks like my skin is clearing up. I hope it will help my oily/acne prone skin. 
I got some face masks too and therapy massage bar (dont know if its really will help wit strech marks)._

 






 Hehe I use Fresh Farmacy, Tea Tree toner, and Vanishing Cream moisturizer (but I use Enzymion on my dry skin days!) 

Its a GREAT regimine, its helped my acne sooo much very, 
It really takes down the oil in your skin.
I find though if you do have oily skin, enzymion might be a bit too heavy a moiturizer, try it and see, and if you find your skin being just as oily or oilier, switch to vanishing cream and it will make a world of difference, vanishing cream is very light.





 Good luck! Let me know how you like the therapy massage bar.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

Enzymion feels very nice and matte at first, then I get oily again. So maybe you are right about switching to different moiturizer.


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_Enzymion feels very nice and matte at first, then I get oily again. So maybe you are right about switching to different moiturizer._

 
Seriously, a light layer of Vanishing Cream = heaven


----------



## Korms (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

I went to London at the weekend so of course I popped into B never too busy to be beautiful to stock up on Keep it Fluffy body spray.  I love the smell and I am excited that it's the new scent for the B guest soap at Lush this season!  If you like girly, rose type scents then get this!


----------



## YSLGuy (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

I LOVE KIF as well as Cocktail from BNever.

I cant wait to get KIF from a local lush store.


----------



## Mercurial (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

I love Lush, the products are great and the SA's are always really nice too. Snow Fairy has to be my favourite shower gel and Rock Star soap is a good alternative for the rest of the year when SF isn't made-the scent of these two lingers for hours. The lip balms are nice and moisturising and Big shampoo crystals makes my hair feel lovely. The post Christmas sale is always good for stocking up for the rest of the year too


----------



## YSLGuy (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

I love Snow Fairy.

They now have a SF scented soap called The Godmother

*Sweet vanilla handmade soap with sparkles*

Stop washing your hands with dishwashing liquid for Godmother's sake! It's really not good for your skin. Despite the fact that we sell bath bombs, skin and hair products and too many other things to mention, people still think of LUSH as “that soap shop”. That's ok, because we do make some pretty nice soaps. This is another one, with the fragrance of our seasonal bestselling Snow Fairy shower gel. Keep the perfectly pink The Godmother by your kitchen sink and make your hands dreams come true.


----------



## Moxy (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YSLGuy* 

 
_Stop washing your hands with dishwashing liquid for Godmother's sake!_

 
People actually do that? Like instead of normal soap? :O


----------



## dollbaby (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

oh yes, im in love with LUSH! I enjoy their bath bombs the most 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my fav bath bomb is sex bomb. it smells soooo good! i'm goin to be ordering some more. I also love the LUSH store in NYC and frequent often ;D


----------



## Korms (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_People actually do that? Like instead of normal soap? :O_

 
I do sometimes if I've just been doing some car maintenance and need to rinse my hands of grime quickly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's actually very good for removing oil stains from hands.


----------



## marvlgrl2 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

I have a Lush here in Portland, OR, which is great. They give you samples of anything you ask for (I've once walked away with like five or six samples of things, without even buying anything at the time). 

I use their Fresh Pharmacy face wash and their Celestial mosturizer. Both are wonderful. I've tried nearly all toners, those are great, too. Just bare in mind when you try one of their new products, your skin might break out as it gets used to it. The employees told me it's your skin working out impurities so give products a good long try.


----------



## Ggxox (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

I can't wait for KIF to come to Lush! 

xoxo


----------



## Moxy (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Korms* 

 
_I do sometimes if I've just been doing some car maintenance and need to rinse my hands of grime quickly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's actually very good for removing oil stains from hands._

 
Oh yes, my dad does the same, I'm sure it's very good for that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What I meant when I was asking was if people really do it on daily basis? Like use it a few times a day instead of soap.


----------



## Sophia84 (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

Which massage bar is better in your opinion of these: 

Mange Too
Nutts
Each Peach
or Amazonian ????


----------



## Moxy (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sophia84* 

 
_Which massage bar is better in your opinion of these: 

Mange Too
Nutts 
Each Peach
or Amazonian ????_

 
Out of these I'd say Mange Too, although I prefer Soft Coeur and Sleepy head scalp


----------



## Korms (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Out of these I'd say Mange Too, although I prefer Soft Coeur and Sleepy head scalp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The one and only time my BF gave me a massage, we used Soft Couer.  It looked like one of us had pooped in the bed afterwards!

Smells lovely but extremely messy once you get to the middle


----------



## Moxy (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Korms* 

 
_The one and only time my BF gave me a massage, we used Soft Couer.  It looked like one of us had pooped in the bed afterwards!

Smells lovely but extremely messy once you get to the middle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hahahaha TRUE!!! I still love it though


----------



## YSLGuy (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

I love Mange Too because its bigger and easier to handle.

Also, it's "lickable"

nuff said. LOL


----------



## keropi1 (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

OMG- I love Lush! Unfortunately, in the US, they only have stores in certain cities. LUSH Fresh Handmade Soaps and Natural Cosmetics and then pick your country.

My faves are the Lettuce Mask, Blueberry mask (great for hangover refreshes), the body butters, soft touch and buffy- you can out them on at the end of your shower and then you don't need moisturizer! 

Also great are the salt face scrub, jellies, and dry shampoos. I end up trying and loving a new product each time.


----------



## YSLGuy (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

^If you like Ocean Salt, get Lemony Flutter and mix the two for a great hand and foot exfoliating treatment. Heaven!!


----------



## jessica hart (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

I was getting really into the Lush bath bombs... ...then I broke my foot, and I haven't been able to have a long hot bath for a month - and another three weeks at least - maybe more says the doc - in plaster to go.

Showering with a bin bag over your lower leg isn't a match for a long bath, candle and glass of wine


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

Damn I can't believe it took me so long to try their products! I am in love with those Bubble Bars!! Must......get....more!


----------



## gigglegirl (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

BUY SNOWCAKE---yummmm i love the almond icing scent in the shower. 

GO BUY NOW. 

that is all.


----------



## YSLGuy (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

Loves Snow Cake. I always stock up on that and Snow Fairy after the Holidays during the sale.

Also, for those who use AOBS, mix Ocean Salt with it.


----------



## blindpassion (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

Guys Im curious, I love lush but have never used their shower and bath products.

When you use a bath or shower bomb, or whatever, does that great smell stay on your body when you're done?


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Guys Im curious, I love lush but have never used their shower and bath products.

When you use a bath or shower bomb, or whatever, does that great smell stay on your body when you're done?_

 
For me, the scent stayed on like any regular body wash or soap would stay on. Just a little faint scent


----------



## MzEmo (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

I love their soaps(rockstar!!) and the bath bombs(sex bomb & thnk pink) are to die for. The smell of the products are so yummy i just wanna drink my bath water!


----------



## Korms (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

I experimented with Snow Fairy and my laundry today.  I put a generous squirt in the drawer where the powder would normally go and gave my clothes a Snow Fairy bath in the machine!  They came out smelling awesome but the scent didn't last on them for more than a few hours after drying


----------



## widdershins (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

Right now my current obsession is Honey, I Washed the Kids. I have been using the soap and soaking with a Honey Bee bath bomb and then layering on the solid HIWTK perfume. What's wrong with me? I don't even like foody scents!


----------



## YSLGuy (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Guys Im curious, I love lush but have never used their shower and bath products.

When you use a bath or shower bomb, or whatever, does that great smell stay on your body when you're done?_

 
It really depends on what you use. Some are stronger and last longer than others.

Snow Fairy for instance always stays well on my skin. Same as Snowcake, Rockstar and some of the bath boms, bbs.

Typically the BBS scents stay pretty well on the skin.


----------



## Luceuk (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: Lush*















Snow Fairy, OMG! Just recieved my order from Lush and this stuff is amazing. I need to buy a few more bottles.


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

Hi guys, I'm thinking of buying Hard shampoo, as water in London is so hard, makes my hair look like dead octopus, all dangly on the head and feels dirty the day after washing...

Has anyone tried it? Does it do any good?

Thanks!


----------



## YSLGuy (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sound Of Vision* 

 
_Hi guys, I'm thinking of buying Hard shampoo, as water in London is so hard, makes my hair look like dead octopus, all dangly on the head and feels dirty the day after washing...

Has anyone tried it? Does it do any good?

Thanks!_

 
It's pretty good.

Make sure you use a light conditioner for a detangler. Maybe Veganese?


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

Love Lush!!!

So far faves :
Mask of Magnaminty
Sea Salt
Porridge soap
B electro
Alkmaar soap
Demon in the dark soap (minty feeling all over the body)
The Emperor of Ice Cream cleansing buttercream: so unique smell.. like a drug to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



oh and Herbalism.. got to get use to the smell but works really great.

I have to try some bath bombs.. didn't so far.. I know it's a shame..

I love bubble bars tho


----------



## chipmunkvoice (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

Does anyone know what happened to Mask Of Magnaminty??
I went to LUSH yesterday and they told me its discontinued?!!! It was my faaaaavorite mask ... does anyone know anything about it? I checked the website and its not listed there anymore either.
boooohoo


----------



## Korms (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

It's still available in the UK so maybe it just wasn't selling so well in Australia.  Do you guys get Retro Lush over there?  Maybe they will bring it back one day!


----------



## NatalieMT (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

I got some lovely Lush things for Christmas today! Sea Vegetable soap, my staple favourite along with Ooh La La and Lily Savon, neither of which I have tried before. The Lily Savon smells really lovely though, can't wait to open and use.

I'm feeling a trip to Lush coming on after receiving these goodies too. Whenever I get anything from there I'm spurred on for a massive pamper day!


----------



## Miss. Herzeleid (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

They do bars of shampoo, that look similar to a round bar of soap. And at first i thought hmm...ill try it, if it dosent work, it wasnt too expensive. But it was amazing.

From now on i wont waste money on bottles of shampoo and comditioner.
The shampoo bar seems to be lasting as long as a bottle of shampoo would. It makes my hair sooo soft and when using it, it froths up loads (which i didnt really expect). Also because they dont come in a plastic bottle and little packaging, they are much more environmentally friendly.

The shampoo bars truly are wonderful and i would recomend them to anyone becuase they come for all different hair types :]


----------



## Anglc81 (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

I was wondering if anyone knows if Lush has an after Christmas sale?  Any details?  On their website it mentions a Boxing day sale but doesnt give details.


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

The have a xmas sale right now!  It started and 1am this morning PST, and I am EST so I stayed up till 4 am this morning.  Anyway the sale was buy 1 get 1 free of all holiday items and any soap.  Everything sold out so fast but Im lucky I got two huge holiday gift sets and got 2 more free!!


----------



## Kiwiberries (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Lush*

Maybe you guys can help me understand the greatness that is lush. I really did want to love it when it they started a counter at our Macys.  But it was just so much stuff crammed into a little corner... Smell overload!  I couldnt make out anything good, even though Ive heard how yummy it is.   The big chunks of soap seemed awkward to me... I guess I just didn't get it.


----------



## Miss. Herzeleid (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

I have recently started using Fresh Farmacy and OMG!! Its amazing!!
My skin is a bit oily and dry around the edges so i like to exfoliate quite a lot to get rid of the nasty skin and oil. Anyway when i use this it seems to have tiny tiny tiny grains in it that get rid of the horrible dry skin and then the soap seems to leave the rest of my skin feeling soft and happy. Its so great. My skin loves it lol.
It also smells really nice, which is always a plus.
Hope this helps


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

my hubby got me a little lush box set for christmas which had a star shaped soap in it (not rockstar - hate that one!), snow fairy shower gel - smells of candyfloss and is amazing!! and also came with my fave glitter bug massage bar! yayness!


----------



## wynchester76 (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sophia84* 

 
_Which massage bar is better in your opinion of these: 

Mange Too
Nutts
Each Peach
or Amazonian ????_

 
imo amazonian--its my fav & u can't beat the price compared to the others


----------



## YSLGuy (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kiwiberries* 

 
_Maybe you guys can help me understand the greatness that is lush. I really did want to love it when it they started a counter at our Macys. But it was just so much stuff crammed into a little corner... Smell overload! I couldnt make out anything good, even though Ive heard how yummy it is. The big chunks of soap seemed awkward to me... I guess I just didn't get it.





_

 
I would browse thier site and online forum and get an idea of a few things you might want to try and then place an order.

It's not as overwhelming as the store can be. I have been using LUSH for over 5 years, and have been to many, many stores and I still get overwhelmed (mostly about what to buy and stay within a budget)


----------



## kiss (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

I started using Lush not too long ago, and I don't know all the face stuff that I tried so far haven't really been working well. I was using fresh farmacy soap and I started breaking out, then I used coalface and that didn't help, and I hated the waxy residue it left on my face. It's like I couldn't smoothly run my fingers on my face. Good that they were samples. The catarstrophe fresh mask didn't really impress me either. 
I usually don't break out & then I switched to my old cleanser and my skin started clearing up.
 I also got sweet japanese girl, and liked the way it made my face soft but I still felt a residue. I am scared to use it more now with the fear of breaking out again...

 I love the each peach massage bar though! I love it's lemony smell and how it melts into oil.  I still want to try the lush moisturizers, bath and hair stuff.


----------



## NatalieMT (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Yesterday I had what can only be described as a 'Lush Night In'. Started off with Marilyn hair treatment, put it all over my dry hair and left for 20 minutes, cue shampoo and conditioner. Dried off my hair later and wow so soft and shiny! It was fantastic. Not a product I'd say was for everyday use given it's price but for a boost once a week it's be great. Only downside was that there wasn't really any particular scent and I didn't notice any enhancement of any blonde tones as the label may have implied.

Whilst in the bathroom I also took a bath, exfoliated all over with Buffy. Wasn't scratchy at all and due to all the cocoa butter in there it was very moisturising too. I followed this with King of Skin and again it was very moisturising, the smell was delicious too.

When out of the bath I applied Charity Pot moisturiser, again great smell and Lemony Flutter cuticle butter to my cuticles (well duh!) but also to dry areas such as knees and elbows. Can tell you I felt really lovely and relaxed afterwards, had an amazing nights sleep aswell! I guess it goes to show treating yourself every now and again pays off. 

Thinking I'll probably have another nice night in like that one every month or so perhaps. I'd recommend all the products I bought for sure.


----------



## burnerxo123 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

lush is having a huge sale !!!! if you go to your local lush the holiday gift sets are 75% off!!

i got
Happy christmas gift set - org price=36.95 sale = 9.24
it includesHoliday bubble bar slice = yummy<3 my fave in the set
Jingle spells bath bomb.- a little too strong but well see..
Christmas cake soap- it is really good except the smell kind of mixed w/other produccts :[
Christmas party bathbomb- citrusy and delishh!
Chocolate santa bath bomb!!!!- another fave of mine it smells move vanillaish to me though



andd 
secret santa gift- org price= 9.95 sale= 2.46 ITS SUCH A GOOD DEAL!

it includes chocolate santa bath bomb - :]
and Honey i washed the kids soapppp- MY FAVORITE OUT OF BOTH!!! IT SMELLS LIKE CANDY AND HONEY AND ITS AMAZINGG!

GET TO YOUR LOCAL LUSH!


----------



## Indian Barbie (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

YouTube - H'Suan Wen Hua - How to get hair looking shiney like Leona Lewis!

Here's a review of H'Suan Wen Hua


----------



## mizuki~ (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

^ Wow that looks great! I realllly wanna try it now haha. Do you know if it'll last? Or is it just smooth for a couple of days?


----------



## Indian Barbie (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_^ Wow that looks great! I realllly wanna try it now haha. Do you know if it'll last? Or is it just smooth for a couple of days?_

 
It depends on different hair... It definately doesn't last for more than 2 days but this isn't the only product I use on my hair. I use 3 different treatments a week lol...


----------



## YSLGuy (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

I bought Strawberry Feels massage bar today. It smells so heavenly. Im going to use it as a body moisturizer.


----------



## Chelsssea (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

I LOVE Buffy. I didn't get to go through all the threads, but does anyone else? I'm usually too lazy to put moisturizer on after a shower, but with Buffy my skin is so moisturized. Perfect for the lazy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish it weren't so expensive though. They don't last long compared to other scrubs, etc


----------



## Kayteuk (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

I use buffy before putting on fake tann, i spend about $200 in LUSH each time i go, for myself and my guy...I tend not to visit that often anymore! LOL!


----------



## NatalieMT (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

I mentioned Buffy earlier on this page, it's fantastic. I love how exfoliating it is but at the same time how moisturising too. Got to love all the cocoa butter! It really is fantastic before a fake tan aswell, I got a Fake Bake one done professionally at the end of January and the results were awesome, no streaks, even colour and now Buffy also comes into it's own for me to exfoliate to help it fade evenly too.

I feel a trip to Lush coming on tomorrow actually ha ha, I want to see the new range of vanilla scented products and also all the Valentines stuff. I needs a man to buy the things for me ha ha.


----------



## chellaxx (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

oooh i love Lush! the 2 items i keep rebuying are ocean salts and buffy.

ocean salts: i use this a few times a week before i do my makeup. it helps keep the oilies away and its not drying at all. my face feels soo clean/smooth afterwards

buffy: i dont see how anyone wont love this! i adore this, its so moisturising and good for those lazy days or when youre in a rush. keeps my skin smooth aswell, if you only wna buy one thing from lush, then choose this <3


----------



## blindpassion (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

I just wanted to update you all on my skincare rountine which is working PERFECTLY may I add 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have oily skin with the occasional break-out.


For cleanser I use either:
Coalface or Fresh Farmacy, depending on what I feel like.

For toner I use: Tea Tree Water 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For moisture I use: Enzymion! So great!

For exfoliator I use Ocean Salt

and for a mask I use Love Lettuce or Cosmetic Warrior


----------



## cindel25 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Whenever LUSH has a sale, that's when I stock up. It was taking a hit on my wallet.  The xmas sale was lackluster and I only brought two soaps. tsk! 

I still love HIWTK.


----------



## widdershins (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cindel25* 

 
_Whenever LUSH has a sale, that's when I stock up. It was taking a hit on my wallet.  The xmas sale was lackluster and I only brought two soaps. tsk! 

I still love HIWTK._

 
I know, right? I was so sad they didn't have their Clean Slate sale. I think I need sales or promos to buy Lush stuff. I went to Lush yesterday for my birthday, and while I sniffed and admired everything I didn't really have a reason to buy anything.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

I've tried a few of their products like the Toner Tabs, several of the masks, Angels on Bare Skin, Herbalism, two of the toners and the face wash stuff that looks like sushi? I thought the stuff was alright I did like that they were a bit more natural based (they still some synthetic ingredients in some of their products that don't agree with my skin) than other brands. 

I have bought some of the skincare products and the giftsets and bath bombs as gifts for some of my friends. They all liked the products and were amused by the packaging and what the products were suppose to be used for.

But after a weird situation about returning a product that I had a reaction to (I have super sensitive skin which I can't help) I won't be purchasing any products there most likely. I may ONLY go back and get stuff for friends as gifts since they like the products but for my personal use I won't be repurchasing.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

I loveeee lush.
I got their Henna in caca brun which I have used twice now and my mother is using it too.  I have really seen a change in my hair texture and a slight tint of colour.
on friday I bought 2 soaps  - i tried one of them and its great.

I also had a reaction to their fresh face masks.  After using it I got all these small pimples all over my face.. they went away quickly but it just scared the hell out of me and I quickly returned it.
After that I was speaking to a MAC artist about it and she said that was supposed to happen and the bumps just mean that it was really working. ?!??! Looking back I don't see how the product which was pretty natural could give me a reaction.  Maybe when I get more vacation time I will get a sample of another fresh mask and try it again for a few days and see what happens.
All in all.. I love LUSH.. oh yes and I have their shampoo and conditioner too (can't remember the names).. love them and would rebuy.


----------



## blindpassion (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

mmm! lush! I have the Love Lettuce face mask on right now


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_I loveeee lush.
I got their Henna in caca brun which I have used twice now and my mother is using it too.  I have really seen a change in my hair texture and a slight tint of colour.
on friday I bought 2 soaps  - i tried one of them and its great.

I also had a reaction to their fresh face masks.  After using it I got all these small pimples all over my face.. they went away quickly but it just scared the hell out of me and I quickly returned it.
After that I was speaking to a MAC artist about it and she said that was supposed to happen and the bumps just mean that it was really working. ?!??! Looking back I don't see how the product which was pretty natural could give me a reaction.  Maybe when I get more vacation time I will get a sample of another fresh mask and try it again for a few days and see what happens.
All in all.. I love LUSH.. oh yes and I have their shampoo and conditioner too (can't remember the names).. love them and would rebuy._

 
I would get those tiny bumps too on my face that were like red. It's dermatitis basically a skin irritation. For me if I keep using the product it only gets worse and more bumps pop up. Essentially anything has an irritation or allergy potential, it just depends on the person. I have horrible allergies and sensitives to things that most people could slather on their skin and have no problem with.

I have been curious about the henna hair products though. But can't deal with the commitment of it, since you can only color your hair again with reg. hair dye only after your henna colored hair grows out.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

^^you're right about the allergy.
The hennas are great.. really softens your hair and for me mine is a lot easier to style.
I don't want to ever use any chemical dyes that's why i chose the henna. so ya that's up to you.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_^^you're right about the allergy.
The hennas are great.. really softens your hair and for me mine is a lot easier to style.
I don't want to ever use any chemical dyes that's why i chose the henna. so ya that's up to you._

 
To be truthful, I'm kind of afraid to try something or more like anything new on my hair lol. I've had some bad experiences and I like to stick to what I've been doing since forever with it. 

What are the main differences between reg. hair dyes and henna besides the chemicals?


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

When my current TBS cleanser runs out I'm thinking of getting something from Lush but can't decide between Coal Face, Herbalism and Fresh Farmacy. I hace combination skin and my t-zone get's quite oily and I do have break outs on my t-zone also.


----------



## blindpassion (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_When my current TBS cleanser runs out I'm thinking of getting something from Lush but can't decide between Coal Face, Herbalism and Fresh Farmacy. I hace combination skin and my t-zone get's quite oily and I do have break outs on my t-zone also._

 
(for reference I have the same skin as you, combination with tzone oil and occasional breakouts in Tzone.)

I use all of them and I love all of them.
I have all three in my bathroom at any given time, because they all do different things, so its nice to have the choice. Fresh Farmacy is very soft and silky, Coal Face is slightly more rough but still soft, and Herbalism is more of a light exfoliator for days when you have a lot of excess oil and dirt and breakouts.

I also use Ocean Salt as my twice a week exfoliator, which is a great product - exfoliates everything you'd want it too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





All of the products you mentioned are GREAT, I use Fresh Farmacy as my everyday cleanser, and then substitute the other two a few times during the week when I want a more exfoliating clean.

When you go to buy one, ask for a sample of each of the other ones


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Uh, i ordered many goods last week. I had to throw them away, the scents just made me wanna puke!


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

I'm not sure if you can get samples from Lush here in Finland, anyways I'm ordering the stuff from UK since it will be cheaper even with the shipping than buying in straigh from here. I think I'm gonna go with Fresh Farmasy an maybe also with Herbalism


----------



## blindpassion (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_I'm not sure if you can get samples from Lush here in Finland, anyways I'm ordering the stuff from UK since it will be cheaper even with the shipping than buying in straigh from here. I think I'm gonna go with Fresh Farmasy an maybe also with Herbalism 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Both great choices, I think you will be very happy with them.


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Lush is soo expensive in here, 100g of Fresh Farmacy is about 8€ and on the UK site it's 3.75£ wich is abour 4€.. The same deal wiht MAC and other great stuff..
I'l might try Coal Face when I do my next order


----------



## NatalieMT (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

I feel I'll be going to Lush tomorrow on my lunch break, pick up a few things. I'm almost out of Marilyn so I might try another of the hair mask type products, same for Buffy and Kings of Skin and also might get a fresh face mask. I used to buy them all the time but then I stopped and I'm not really sure why. Hopefully someone instore can advise me on the one best to suit me. I like the recycling idea they have going on at the moment, don't know if the US does it too but if you return 5 empty black Lush pots you get a 75g fresh face mask free. They can be any size pots and apparently it will be a permenant offer. Me likes the sound of that!

Heiaken if you ever want a Lush UK CP or a MAC CP for that matter I'm more than happy to help. Always like to save someone a little money, as others have done for me in the past!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shoegal-fr* 

 
_Uh, i ordered many goods last week. I had to throw them away, the scents just made me wanna puke! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
why didn't you just return them?


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

We can't return opened things in France, we can only exchange. And with that smell... i didn't want to get anything else.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_why didn't you just return them?_


----------



## Moxy (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_Heiaken if you ever want a Lush UK CP or a MAC CP for that matter I'm more than happy to help. Always like to save someone a little money, as others have done for me in the past!_

 
Natalie is an awesome CPer, she got me London Life lipstick last year


----------



## NatalieMT (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Thankyou! I feel like a seasoned pro CP'er now, I've done so many of them, even when I've been in the US! But really I go to all these stores so much, because they're all very close (I work in the same department store as my local MAC counter and Lush is like 5 minutes walk) it's not very difficult for me to pick up a few extra items for other people.


----------



## Sharkster (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shoegal-fr* 

 
_Uh, i ordered many goods last week. I had to throw them away, the scents just made me wanna puke! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I can't bear the overpowering smell either, I have to give the store a wide berth when I walk past it as I find it choking!


----------



## missfaithy (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

I visited the local Lush Cosmetics store & was give several demos.

I fell in LOVE with Buffy! An all around WONDERFUL body butter that exfoliates like a DREAM! 

Is it worth the $21.35 (large)? YES! Just use a little at a time! Recently, I found a Lush Cosmetic Reviewer on Youtube: YouTube - Buffy - Lush body butter (lushbubbles). This is the specific link to her review of Buffy!

Another AWESOME product has to be 'Angels on Bare Skin' Cleanser!

ALSO, Leesha (aka. xsparkage from YT) does a very quick review of some of her favorite Lush products: YouTube - Review: Lush Cosmetics 
HTH! Good Luck!


----------



## LP_x (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Oh my gosh, I LOVE Lush. My Sister in Law gave me a gift box 2 Christmasses ago and I've been hooked ever since. I had a little haul on Friday in fact. Some favourites are: 'Yummy Yummy Yummy' shower cream, 'The Comforter' bubble bar, 'Rockstar' and 'Sultana of Soap' soaps, all of the bath bombs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 'Buffy' body butter (abrasive but amazing), and 'Cupcake' and 'Mask of Magnaminty' face masks (Cupcake has the most gorgeous chocolatey smell).

I've got Sweetie Pie shower jelly to try. I've never used a jelly before but the smell of this one is fab. I just want to eat it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As we were walking around the shopping centre on Friday, I kept sticking my head into the bag and having a good old sniff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the smell of Lush, well, my local one at least. The bigger stores tend to be overpowering I think. I love their recycling policy too, and the girls in my local store are fab.

Everyone should try Lush at least once IMO.


----------



## vocaltest (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

How does everybody store their LUSH products? [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]I have a few bits and I don't know where to store it.. I HATE those grimey marks left by soap, and I don't even know where to start storing my shower jelly. Any advice?? I've tried little soap boxes but they won't fit![/FONT]


----------



## NatalieMT (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

You can buy metal tins from Lush, they're square quite large and are meant for the body butters/exfoliating bars like Buffy for example, but they'd work for storing soaps and shower jellys too I can imagine. Infact if you buy 2 of the body butters/exfoliating bars you get a tin free. You can see one in missfaithys first video that she posted just above.

They're great in the bathroom because your products look tidy and stay nicer because no moisturise can really get at them.

Hope that maybe helps a little. It's how I keep my Lush stuff atleast!


----------



## grlygrlnyc (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

On other forums I've heard that if you order from the LUSH UK site rather then the US you get a better selection of products with cheaper prices (due to the exchange rate) which all is true but I've never ordered anything from another country has anyone here tried this? If so how was shipping? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## kittykit (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

I started using Lush in 2002. My favourite products are the Bubble Bars and Bath Ballistics. I also like Dream Cream but my boyfriend can't stand the smell.

A male friend always gets me the bars or ballistics for my birthdays. He has been doing that for years.


----------



## LP_x (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_How does everybody store their LUSH products? [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]I have a few bits and I don't know where to store it.. I HATE those grimey marks left by soap, and I don't even know where to start storing my shower jelly. Any advice?? I've tried little soap boxes but they won't fit![/FONT]_

 
I'm confused. My jelly is in a little plastic tub with a lid, so I just stack 'em. I had it as part of a gift set though, so you may have a different container?


----------



## lilMAClady (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Addicted to LUSH! LOVE IT!!!


----------



## sierrao (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

ive ordered some lush things off of lush UK, does anybody know when ill be getting my stuff? my order is still pending and i ordered it yesturday. i live in missouri and its way cheaper to order from the uk site


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sierrao* 

 
_ive ordered some lush things off of lush UK, does anybody know when ill be getting my stuff? my order is still pending and i ordered it yesturday. i live in missouri and its way cheaper to order from the uk site_

 
Is it really? I tried to go on there and could not read a damn thing girl. How much cheaper?


----------



## sierrao (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_Is it really? I tried to go on there and could not read a damn thing girl. How much cheaper?_

 
with the conversion rate now i saved about $28. i got 8 things and i payed $37 and i would have payed $65 on the us site


----------



## fintia (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

I am a bit disappointed with my first Lush purchase.. I bought the Aquamirabili..  cut it in half.. I've used that half 4 times and it's already gone! This thing was expensive... like 12$ for the bar.. so if it's not gonna last me a month.. you know.. that's kind of off.. I might have to try other products though.. and see.. but this one I'm not buying again..


----------



## vocaltest (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *grlygrlnyc* 

 
_On other forums I've heard that if you order from the LUSH UK site rather then the US you get a better selection of products with cheaper prices (due to the exchange rate) which all is true but I've never ordered anything from another country has anyone here tried this? If so how was shipping? Thanks in advance!!_

 
LUSH is EXTORTIONATELY price in the USA, I can't believe how expensive some of the products are on the USA site. There are only three things I have ever seen more expensive in the USA compared to the UK and thats LUSH, Lacoste t-shirts and GHDs. GHD's are ridiculously high priced in the USA ($200+ compared to £119 for the medium straighteners). The exchange rate isn't too bad at the moment so it might work out good for you. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LP_x* 

 
_I'm confused. My jelly is in a little plastic tub with a lid, so I just stack 'em. I had it as part of a gift set though, so you may have a different container?_

 
Mine came in a cardboard container unfortunately.


----------



## LP_x (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_LUSH is EXTORTIONATELY price in the USA, I can't believe how expensive some of the products are on the USA site. There are only three things I have ever seen more expensive in the USA compared to the UK and thats LUSH, Lacoste t-shirts and GHDs. GHD's are ridiculously high priced in the USA ($200+ compared to £119 for the medium straighteners). The exchange rate isn't too bad at the moment so it might work out good for you. 



Mine came in a cardboard container unfortunately._

 

Cardboard container, for jellies? Are they for real? Hmmmm. I'd probably try getting plastic tubs from the supermarket. You know the kind that they sell in different sizes for storing food? Try those. Other than that I have no idea. How bizarre that they give the jellies (of all things) in cardboard containers. Though I know they're a very environmentally friendly company... I still think it's odd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





As an aside... I love my GHD's and would hate to have to spend $200+ for them. For the first time probably ever I'm glad I live in the UK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got the purple swirly type ones for Christmas from my fiance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He's the best.


----------



## nunu (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

At the moment i am LOVING snow fairy shower gel, it smells like cotton candy yummmmmmmy.


----------



## vocaltest (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LP_x* 

 
_Cardboard container, for jellies? Are they for real? Hmmmm. I'd probably try getting plastic tubs from the supermarket. You know the kind that they sell in different sizes for storing food? Try those. Other than that I have no idea. How bizarre that they give the jellies (of all things) in cardboard containers. Though I know they're a very environmentally friendly company... I still think it's odd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As an aside... I love my GHD's and would hate to have to spend $200+ for them. For the first time probably ever I'm glad I live in the UK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got the purple swirly type ones for Christmas from my fiance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He's the best._

 
I know thats what I thought! All the times I've seen them before they're in a plastic tub 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I'm gonna do that actually... we've got a bunch of them in the kitchen which are never used haha. Well I hope they're not... otherwise mother will be having a shit fit when she finds I've stolen them all hehehe!

Aww the purple ones are fantastic. Next time they release a gloss finish iron I'm gonna get them. I don't *NEED* a new pair of GHDs but the gloss finish ones are just AMAZING compared to the normal ones.


----------



## embabe89 (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Have any of you who ordered on the UK website but live in the US get it ok?  I want to order there, but I'm just afraid I might have troubles getting it since it's so far away.  I'm going to see if it saves me more than the 15% I can use on the US site.


----------



## Jinni (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sierrao* 

 
_ive ordered some lush things off of lush UK, does anybody know when ill be getting my stuff? my order is still pending and i ordered it yesturday. i live in missouri and its way cheaper to order from the uk site_

 
Often when I have ordered from them, the order was still marked as "pending" by the time I'd recieved it, so I wouldn't worry about what the site says.


----------



## Growing Wings (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

I swear by their Herbalism face wash.  Since using it I've stopped needing to wear foundation on a daily basis.  I haven't been able to do that since I was about 15!

What do you guys think of the conditioners?  At the moment I'm using Coolaulin, but I'm not impressed.  Which sucks cos I don't usually spend that much on hair stuff.  Are any of the others any better?


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

omg. Another vote for herbalism. I had it for a while and I didnt really "get it" but then I started using it everyday and omg... I can't even wash my face without it. If you gently massage it into your skin for like 3 or 4 minutes, its gentle enough that it wont hurt or anything, your skin feels amaaazing after, it kind of tingles and feels so fresh.

I haven't gotten a single new breakout all week and I have bad acne, so this is amazing for me!


----------



## trojanchick99 (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

I love Lush masks.  My absolute favorite is Catastrophe Cosmetic.  It is amazing and makes my skin so baby smooth.  I also like Cosmetic Warrior for a change up every so often.

I am thinking of trying some other stuff like Buffy.


----------



## vocaltest (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Another vote for Herbalism.

^^ Buffy is AMAZING. I have Keratosis Pilaris and within a week my arms are smooooth. It hasn't cured it but they're no longer itchy/scaly


----------



## inconspicuous (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

I looove lush.  Their snow fairy shower gel is AMAZING!  I have more Lush than I know what to do with - I used to go in every weekend and just buy random things, now I've got a load of bubble bars and melts and massage/butter bars and bath bombs etc.

Mmm and the pumpkin soap they came out with in October smells like pumpkin pie to me - makes me so homesick, why does England now have such wonderous yumminess??

AND this summer I won their Lush Town contest and came home with 15kg of retro lush soap.  I gave some away and my aunt and I have been trickling most of them through ebay, kept a couple of each for myself.  But I still have so much - I tend to use shower gel more than soap, so the soaps I have... well, I think I've used two hahah.


----------



## Yushimi (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Fresh masks! - Ayesha (not a lot of people like this or they react to it. so test on a spot before going crazy for it lolz) and Brazened Honey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I usually do Ayesha before my shower and Brazened Honey after my shower. 

Toner tabs: When I got time, I use the vitamin C tabs before the steps above lolz. I know it's gerenated for 'older skin' but hey, I'm 18 and I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now I have to find a daily cleanser that's easy to use when I'm on the go to school


----------



## ClaireAvril (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

I have revised my love for lush.  I returned American cream conditioner andd... the fluff ease henna conditioner.. the haircare stuff is just not strong enough to condition my hair.  I need a shitload more moisture than what it provides.
Would be nice if they created an ethnic haircare line.. 
so.. I can now say I just love the soaps and the henna.


----------



## Lucy In The Sky... (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

for those who have ordered via the net do you request to get samples? or do they just throw them in there?


----------



## sierrao (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

im mad at lush rite now because i ordered from lush uk on the 3rd and its still not here, if it dosent get here by the 14th im emailing them about it.


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

^ Girl you're lucky! 10 days is quick! Here it takes two weeks for everything to get to me, I live in Canada, its not like its the middle of no where lol!


----------



## vocaltest (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

I agree. Ten days isn't too long at all. Infact its only 8 days when you take into account the weekend. I'd allow at least 14 working days!


----------



## sierrao (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

yea i guess your rite, i used to live in japan and it would take 2-3 weeks for packages to get there from the .U.S.


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: Lush*







 ^ Ya thats not too bad.


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

I've never used Lush, but there's a Lush store in my mall....

What are good products to get? I've got VERY dry skin. It's really bad in the winter. My face has an oily t-zone, and I've got horrendous pores.

Is this stuff expensive? And will I get bombarded by sales people as soon as I walk in the door? That's a peeve of mine. I wanna shop in peace, lol.


----------



## sponza (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

try sweet japanese girl


----------



## enigma (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

I love Lush. I usually buy bath bombs and shower gels.
Does anybody knows what their hair products are like?


----------



## blazeno.8 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

I think those little glitter massage thingies are so cute!  I want one, but I don't know how my skin will react.


----------



## mizuki~ (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_I think those little glitter massage thingies are so cute!  I want one, but I don't know how my skin will react._

 
Blah! Both me and my boyfriend get a terrible reaction to it. Hives and al that bad stuff...which is really weird since I'm usually not allergic to stuff like that nor do I have sensitive skin


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Went into the LUSH store today and got:

The Peach massage bar
Godiva shampoo bar
Almond Buttercream soap
That $20 skin care kit

I can't wait to try this stuff out!


----------



## envyxo (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

i use the cosmetic warrior mask a few times a week and it is INCREDIBLE... it brings all the gunk in your pores to the surface (ew) so that you can treat it and make it go away faster... i highly recommend it!


----------



## Lollie (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

I really love Lush products! Here are my faves/staples:

celestial moisturizer
eau roma water and breath of fresh air toners
ocean salt scrub
tramp, flying fox and the olive branch showergels
aromacreme deodorant


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

I LOVE LOVE Lush!!! But the Dcd Haagenbath from the AU site.... phooey, it was my favourite!!!!!


----------



## makeuplover7239 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

I just recently got on the LUSH bandwagon. I bought the Therapy bar(which I like), The bohemian soap( dont really think its great), The Sultana soap( which I still have to try) and my favorite, the Buffy which is a body butter/exfoilator.
I am more a body wash person, so if I had to repurchase anything, it would be Buffy and maybe try the different massage bars.


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeuplover7239* 

 
_I just recently got on the LUSH bandwagon. I bought the Therapy bar(which I like), The bohemian soap( dont really think its great), The Sultana soap( which I still have to try) and my favorite, the Buffy which is a body butter/exfoilator.
I am more a body wash person, so if I had to repurchase anything, it would be Buffy and maybe try the different massage bars._

 
I LOVE Buffy... and Sultana has become one of my new favourites.  It is so lush (hehe) and creamy.  Some of the shower gels are really nice too.  Hubby like Sonic Death Monkey which has a chocolately scent!


----------



## YSLGuy (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

I really love the Strawberry Feels massage bar. I use it as a body lotion because the scent is heavenly.


----------



## pink_lily82 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

I really want to try out some of their stuff but there isn't a Lush store/boutique near where I live. But I'm going to Florida next month so I definintely want to get some bath bombs and stuff.


----------



## misskita (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

I absolutely love Lush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Unfortunately, due to the dreaded R-word that we're all facing, I'm having to cut back a little 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Luckily, I'm pretty well stocked anyhow...

Butterball bath bombs are my favorite!


----------



## LP_x (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

I spent £90 in Lush yesterday. It was part of my birthday haul though, so it's not an every week/month occurance! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Chox Away soap is to die for. It's just come out and I had to use all of my willpower to not take the entire display of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope it's not an Easter edition.

I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lush.


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

lush products are the best! great when youre tired of the selection at bath & body works, or just looking for something new. theyre also environmentally conscious (hence the minimal packaging) and cruelty-free, so no animal testing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i absolutely adore snowcake soap and snow fairy shower gel.. too bad its seasonal


----------



## NeonKitty (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

I just went to Lush for the first time today, I was interested in more natural skin care products. I have exceptionally dry skin, even after about 3 deep moisturizers and primer my face is peeling and cracking within a few hours. I also have very large pores and t-zone breakouts. 

I have a pretty intense face cleansing regimen that I started recently in an effort to really start improving my skin. Traditional toners with alcohol were too drying, so I bought the Lush Breath of Fresh air one, and have used it three times now, so far I like it. I also bought two masks, seaweed and the secret of (something, i forget), because both were nutrient rich and I think thats exactly what my skin needs. I used the seaweed tonight after doing microdermabrasion and it made my skin feel so incredibly soft and smooth. 

I have only two complaints:

Price is terrible! Why are we getting robbed over here in Canada?

Second, I am extremely sensitive to smells and scents. I had a horrible migraine for the rest of the day after being in there for about 15 mins, due to all the scentsy bath products on display. I don't find the toner or masks scentsy at all though, which is a relief. I may look at ordering online from now on so I can avoid having to deal with the migraines from going in store.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

LOVE:
-Buffy! I have super dry skin and sometimes get tiny bumps on the backs of my arms. and this just takes care of it right away. LOVE LOVE LOVE this.
- Dream Cream, this is a miracle cream. I swear on my life it does magical things. 
- Honey I washed the kids, smells YUMMY
- Butterball bathbomb

I just got a few samples of the celestial face cream and skin nanny. Has anyone tried these... my skin is so dehydrated and dry right now I am desperate for an amazing facial moisturizer. I might try dream cream on my face...because i love it SO much.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

^^ I have now tried dream cream on my face and LOVE it.
I did a more in depth review of my 5 favorite products from Lush on my blog, also the one product i HATE from them, angels on bare skin.

I do not understand the hype on the product? Does anyone use this and like it?


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Im making a trip today to pick up two more of my favs, Enzymion Moisturizer and Herbalism Cleanser. 

For any one with oily, acne prone skin, check these two out!


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

i received my first online order from LUSH the other day and i'm in love with soft coeur. it smells soooo good!! i also got therapy, tea tree toner, and the skincare sample pack that came with ultrabland, enzymion, imperialis, vitamin e toner tabs, and angels on bare skin. they gave me samples of pineapple grunt and gavarnie soaps..lush is my new obsession, next to nail polish...i placed another order last nite, but this time on the UK site..i saved approximately $30 CDN $60-70 CDN

edit: i forgot to say that i also bought the cupcake mask...mmm it smells like chocolate frosting ; )


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

I have recently fallen in love with Dream Cream! My skin is sooo dry and this is the only thing that has worked for me! Beleive me I feel like I have tried everything. I have so much fun everytime I go in. My daughter (who is 6) Stocks up on Bath Bombs, and Mud Bath and rock Star Soap... The Addiction starts so early!


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

buffy massage bar with shea butter is the best thing on earth.


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

how often does LUSH have sales?


----------



## fadedillusions (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

has anyone who has ordered lush online received their massage bars and they were melted? i read some reviews where this was the case.


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fadedillusions* 

 
_has anyone who has ordered lush online received their massage bars and they were melted? i read some reviews where this was the case._

 
i ordered therapy and soft coeur online and when i received them they were fine. it really depends on what the weather is like where u live. if it's hot, then u're gonna receive melted/mushy massage bars. hth


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

hauled at lush again today :\


----------



## Sophia84 (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Do you like solid shampoo bars?? I can't decide which ones to get, I need a clarifying one to use once or twice a week, and a non clarifying one ( but still not very moisturizing) for the est of the times. I have normal hair with oily roots, and sensitive scalp that many times is itchy and if i use the wrong shampoo it completely dries out. 

I was thinking maybe Squeaky Green or Seanik as a clarifying one and maybe Hybrid or Karma Komba as the non clarifying one. 

What do you suggest??


----------



## Tinkerbell4726 (May 2, 2009)

*Goin to Lush*

I plan on going to Lush on tuesday with skincare on my priority list. 
I want to purchase a cleanser, toner, moisturizer, and mask. Any recs would be great! I have combo skin and zits mainly around my chin. Thanks in advance


----------



## fadedillusions (May 2, 2009)

*Re: Goin to Lush*

get the package that is 20. that way u can try a cleaner, 2 different toner tabs, a mask and 2 different mosturizers. i bought it tonight
and ask for a sample of angels on bare skin. it stinks but it will work wonders on ur skin.


----------



## gremlin (May 3, 2009)

*Re: Goin to Lush*

Ocean Salt and Sweet Japanese Girl are both really good. Ocean Salt is really scrubby though, so if your skin is sensitive I wouldn't try it.


----------



## Jinni (May 3, 2009)

*Re: Goin to Lush*

I have oily skin in summer and more combo in winter. 

I like and use their Tea Tree Water toner and Coal Face and Sweet Japanese Girl cleansers. Coal Face is the more drying of the two, so you might want to try a sample first. 

I like Ocean Salt too (it tastes really good lol), but I'm not willing to pay that much for a salt scrub.

I used their Enchanted Eye Cream for a while and it sort of sucked too. It was very runny and didn't seem to do anything.

I've used Enzymion moisturizer (they recommend it for oily skin) and it is without a doubt the worst moisturizer I have ever used. I usually don't break out from skincare products, but this destroyed my skin. I then tried using it only on my neck and chest (where I never break out) and it managed to break me out and clog my pores there too. It also made me really shiny.


----------



## lanathastar (May 3, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

I am in LOVE with Lush. I honestly think that Rock Star soap and Sweetie Pie Shower Jelly are the only two bath products that I need for the rest of my life, seriously. The scent = LOVE.


----------



## Jinni (May 3, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sophia84* 

 
_Do you like solid shampoo bars?? I can't decide which ones to get, I need a clarifying one to use once or twice a week, and a non clarifying one ( but still not very moisturizing) for the est of the times. I have normal hair with oily roots, and sensitive scalp that many times is itchy and if i use the wrong shampoo it completely dries out. 

I was thinking maybe Squeaky Green or Seanik as a clarifying one and maybe Hybrid or Karma Komba as the non clarifying one. 

What do you suggest??_

 
I love the solid shampoo bars!

I alternate between New and Seanik as my clarifying shampoo. For non-clarifying I've used Godiva which was too moisturizing for my oily hair and Ultimate Shine (which I really liked).


----------



## ABB113 (May 3, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Can anyone suggest a few Lush products to start out with as a newbie to the line?  I've only been into a store once and it was quite an overwhelming experience...lol.  Everything smells so good!!!  I'm interested in a soap, face cleanser/mask, and one of the massage bars.  TIA for any help you can give me!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 3, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

I think I might be the only person that doesn't own any Lush products. I hear so much about them and how amazing they are. I should try their products whenever I get the chance to.


----------



## Nicnivin (May 3, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Your not alone, I haven't even set foot into one of their stores yet. I am afraid too... guess my next trip the the mall will be hard on my wallet.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_I think I might be the only person that doesn't own any Lush products. I hear so much about them and how amazing they are. I should try their products whenever I get the chance to._


----------



## ABB113 (May 3, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

I haven't tried any of their products yet either.  I'm hoping to get some good recs before I go in to buy lol.  Otherwise I'll go in and buy everything :-\


----------



## MAC_Diva (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

After some serious thought, i finally gave in and ordered some products from lush on May 1st. I ordered: Night in for 2 (the 7 piece skincare trial kit), Rock Star soap, honey i washed the kids, and the godmother soap. Do you think they are going to arrive here melted? I live in florida.


----------



## Sophia84 (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jinni* 

 
_I love the solid shampoo bars!

I alternate between New and Seanik as my clarifying shampoo. For non-clarifying I've used Godiva which was too moisturizing for my oily hair and Ultimate Shine (which I really liked)._

 

Thank you!! I'm definetely gonna get New, since I always hear raves about it, and I need to choose another one, Karma Komba or Ultimate Shine! It's so hard to choose!!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

I just got a huge basket filled with lush goodies from my cousin for my b-day

I havent tried everything yet, but im really loving the ocean salt exfoliator and the godiva shampoo bar.  My 5 year old daughter loves the sunny daze? bubble bar, once the bubbles are gone it leaves gorgeous swirling gold sparkles in the water and it smells delicious!


----------



## daniellefc (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

I recieved pretty lush box in the mail today! And I only ordered it a week ago. From the UK! lol I saved $23 plus some for shipping and it arrived a week earlier than my previous order from the North American site. yippeee! It's safe to say I'll be ordering from England from here on out. ;] Lush + saving a buck = one happy girl!


----------



## christineeee_ (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *daniellefc* 

 
_I recieved pretty lush box in the mail today! And I only ordered it a week ago. From the UK! lol I saved $23 plus some for shipping and it arrived a week earlier than my previous order from the North American site. yippeee! It's safe to say I'll be ordering from England from here on out. ;] Lush + saving a buck = one happy girl!_

 
lush UK is amazing! what did u order?


----------



## fadedillusions (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Goin to Lush*

what did u end up getting?


----------



## daniellefc (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

I got Whoosh, Angels on Bare Skin, Auntie Pamela, Two Timing Tart, Pineapple Grunt & Keep it Fluffy soap. The only thing I'm not crazy about is Keep it Fluffy. It's a little too musky for my liking! only $37!


----------



## Tinkerbell4726 (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

How does it work when you go in there? I want to buy some Fresh Farmacy soap and possibly some Aqua Marine, do you tell them how much you want to spend and they weigh it out? Or is it already cut and ready to purchase?

And about asking for samples how does that work? I don't want to sound like I'm trying to be a creep and get product for free I would just like to try something cuz my skin reacts inthe funniest ways


----------



## daniellefc (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tinkerbell4726* 

 
_How does it work when you go in there? I want to buy some Fresh Farmacy soap and possibly some Aqua Marine, do you tell them how much you want to spend and they weigh it out? Or is it already cut and ready to purchase?

And about asking for samples how does that work? I don't want to sound like I'm trying to be a creep and get product for free I would just like to try something cuz my skin reacts inthe funniest ways_

 
As far as the soaps, they cut those for you according to what you want. I told them weight but I'm sure you can tell them a $ amount if you only want to spend so much on a new product. A piece two fingers wide is usually about 1/4 lb. or at least thats what my sales lady told me ;] I'm not sure about Aqua Marina, those might already be pre-packaged.

Don't worry about asking for samples though, seems to me that they probably give samples all the time I would just pick a one or two things you are unsure of and tell them you'd like to try before you buy. lol it shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## blindpassion (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Depending on where you live, you can return lush products - no questions asked - if they don't work for your skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I know this isnt the same everywhere, but in Canada it is.


----------



## RedRibbon (May 6, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

My mum has recently gone through the change (sorry if that's TMI) and her skin has started to get really dry, especially her scalp.

I bought her that Snake Oil hair soap and it worked a charm, made it nice and soft, no more dry skin and it keeps her hair dye colour in longer.

I LOVE the brand new sugar scrub ball and the Pineapple face wash


----------



## MACa6325xi (May 6, 2009)

*Re: Lush*



RedRibbon said:


> My mum has recently gone through the change (sorry if that's TMI) and her skin has started to get really dry, especially her scalp.
> 
> I love that!!!!! My daughter let me know the other day that I have a couple more years before the change.
> 
> Anyhow, I went to Lush on Monday and picked up a few items. I love that expensive "Buffy Bar." The "Honey, I washed the kids" soap was okay. I also purchased some type of "Fig Leaf" soap. I think the products are good, but they are a bit expensive. I would only buy the "Buffy Bar" again. My skin is still nice and smooth from using it. I only bought small bars of soap and they are almost gone since I bought them on Monday and today is Wednesday. I don't mind spending the money, but in this economy I want the stuff to last a little longer. May be that's asking too much, because I'm really "cheap." Ha Ha!!!!!


----------



## RedRibbon (May 6, 2009)

*Re: Lush*



MACa6325xi said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *RedRibbon*
> 
> ...


----------



## BloodMittens (May 6, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

I went into Lush for the FIRST TIME TODAY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I hauled! I bought a skincare starter, costed me $20:

2 Generous Samples of Ultra Bland Cleanser
Love Lettuce Mask (I LOVE THE SMELL, smells like green tea ice cream to me)
2 Tea Tree Toner Tabs
3 different moisturizers (one was a generous sample the girl gave me)

Plus: 
Fresh Farmacy Cleanser - Real small slab
Aqua Marina Cleanser
Sexy Peel Soap

I have to say, I LOVE the smell of this stuff, and I used the mask as soon as I got home, and I am in LOVE with the way it makes my skin feel. The lady was extremely helpful and kind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I loved my experience... and sadly I don't think I'll be ending my reign with LUSH anytime soon D:


----------



## Tinkerbell4726 (May 6, 2009)

*Re: Goin to Lush*

I went tonight and I'm so excited to try out what I got!

I picked up night in for 2:
Two Ultrabland cleansers
Two Tea toner tabs
1 Gorgeous moisturizer
1 Enzymion moisturizer
and Cupcake Face Mask

as well as Tea Tree Toner (wich unfortunatly became unscrewed on the trip home and I lost half a bottle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Fresh Farmacy cleanser
Aqua Mirabilis body butter

as well as a goodie bag that had a blackberry bath bomb, rock star soap, spice curls soap and a bunch of coupons

I'm really impressed with the customer service and I am sooooo excited to try out all these new products!
And they were so generous with samples, I cannot wait to go back!!!

Thank you for all your great suggestions


----------



## Skura (May 7, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

I LOVE their *H'Suan Wen Hua* Hair Treatment 






The best pakung ever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










After that my hair was so silky, soft - in one word amazing!

I ussually hold it on my head for an hour/two before shampooing.

And it is really work! My hair looks faboulus after that treat!


----------



## Arisone (May 7, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

I received my order from Lush today.  I am officially in love with Dream Cream.  I love the smell.  It's perfect for the Summer. Due to the size of the container, I will probably use it as a face moisturizer.  If I used it for the rest of my body I will finish off the cream within 2 weeks. The Ocean Scrub is nice but I don't I purchase it again.  It smells good but considering the price you don't get much.   I will probably make my own sea salt scrub.  I think this is the beginning of a new addiction..lol  I placed a second order on the U.K site.


----------



## Tinkerbell4726 (May 7, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

I picked up night in for 2:
Two Ultrabland cleansers
Two Tea toner tabs
1 Gorgeous moisturizer
1 Enzymion moisturizer
and Cupcake Face Mask

as well as Tea Tree Toner (wich unfortunatly became unscrewed on the trip home and I lost half a bottle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Fresh Farmacy cleanser
Aqua Mirabilis body butter

as well as a goodie bag that had a blackberry bath bomb, rock star soap, spice curls soap and a bunch of coupons

I LOVE the cupcake facemask! It felt and smelled sooooooo good. I cannot wait to try the others!


----------



## fadedillusions (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Goin to Lush*

let us know how u like everything!
how did u get a goodie bag?


----------



## minnie_moo (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

I'm a complete Lush addict! I have to go in every few weeks & replenish my stash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 There's not much in the UK range that I haven't tried- my favourites include Catastrophe Cosmetic facemask, I Love Juicy shampoo & Ultrabland cleanser.

I love that you can take back your empty pots & get a free facemask in return- except a couple of weeks ago I tried Cosmetic Warrior for the first time & it made my face swell up like a balloon


----------



## broken_soul (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Why can't Snow Fairy shower gel be available all year long???? I love it and just finished my bottle.

Has anyone tried the Vanilla Delite lotion? It smells amazing!!!!


----------



## fadedillusions (May 11, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

i have sensitive skin where my cheeks and chin r a little red
i have blackheards on my nose
and my face dries out really easily
i also have break outs

what cleanser, toner, and mask should i use?!


----------



## LMD84 (May 11, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

i went to lush at the weekend and bought some bits for my hubby! i wanted to pamper him and give him a good scrub so i got the following -

vanilla bath bomb (has a twig sticking out of it!)
ocean salt facial scrub - has vodka in it and tastes quite nice!!
sugarbabe scrub - a sugar scrub for the body!
sacred truth face mask
crash course in skin care mask for me!


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

I had my first Lush haul ever on Tuesday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just got "Honey I washed the kids" soap and "Aqua Marina" face cleanser. Even though I love how these smell, the soap has absolutely no lather (which I prefer) and the cleanser does not make my face soft, just smooth, if that makes any sense


----------



## MAC_Diva (May 15, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

I just got my shipment from lush && I have to say I dont know why everyone is soo impressed with it. I got Honey I washed the Kids, Rock Star, and Godmother soap and they dont smell good at all. Maybe its just me, but i just dont like it. I also got the $20 A night in for 2 and I love the mask of magnaminty! I'm definately going to get a full size tub of this stuff, because its smells amazing. I also got Ultra Bland cleanser and that stuff is so hard to work with because its extra thick and doesn't come off without a ton of scrubbing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will probably order one more package for the skincare and to try a couple more of the shower gels. I will give lush one more chance


----------



## swaly (May 17, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

I've actually never managed to find anything from LUSH that I wanted to buy, just because (like others have mentioned) the smell in the store makes me nauseous and kind of dizzy. I am a huge fan of creamy/candy smells, but I get overwhelmed by a whole room full of strongly scented items. Kind of like when Jim & Pam go over to Michael & Jan's house for dinner and they go into Jan's candle-making room, hehe.


----------



## cloudsweare (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Lush is great. Just bought my first Lush stuff a few weeks ago. Which was the Honey Farm gift set. 

Just took a bubble bath with 'Ma Bar' too. God, it smells like chocolate toffee!


----------



## xNeurocancer (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fadedillusions* 

 
_i have sensitive skin where my cheeks and chin r a little red
i have blackheards on my nose
and my face dries out really easily
i also have break outs

what cleanser, toner, and mask should i use?!_

 
Mmm Lush <3!

We sound like our skin is similar, I'd recommend:
-Herbalism cleanser
-Tea Tree toner
-Catastrophe Cosmetic mask

Good luck


----------



## RoseyPosey (May 20, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Diva* 

 
_I just got my shipment from lush && I have to say I dont know why everyone is soo impressed with it. I got Honey I washed the Kids, Rock Star, and Godmother soap and they dont smell good at all. Maybe its just me, but i just dont like it. I also got the $20 A night in for 2 and I love the mask of magnaminty! I'm definately going to get a full size tub of this stuff, because its smells amazing. I also got Ultra Bland cleanser and that stuff is so hard to work with because its extra thick and doesn't come off without a ton of scrubbing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will probably order one more package for the skincare and to try a couple more of the shower gels. I will give lush one more chance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i feel the same. I have spent upwards of 200 bucks on LUSH stuff and have NEVER been super impressed. I think its more of a novelty thing like "ooh i bought from lush" because honestly, the soaps dont smell that great to me or work that great either. I didnt care for any of the cleansers ive tried. 

the ONLY 2 items that i have liked and rebought have been the bubble bars and imperialis moisturizer.


----------



## blindpassion (May 20, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

I mostly use their skincare stuff, which I am EXTREMELY impressed with.

But I want to venture in to some of their other products.


----------



## buddhy (May 21, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i went to lush at the weekend and bought some bits for my hubby! i wanted to pamper him and give him a good scrub so i got the following -

vanilla bath bomb (has a twig sticking out of it!)
ocean salt facial scrub - has vodka in it and tastes quite nice!!
sugarbabe scrub - a sugar scrub for the body!
sacred truth face mask
crash course in skin care mask for me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
FYI - the "twig" is a vanilla pod. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I LOVE Lush, I have used them for many years and had quite an addiction at one point. 

My favourite soap is Sultana of soap. 

The Gorgeous moisturiser is the only moisturiser I've found that I can actually use without a reaction and have now been using it every day for 4/5 months. LOVE IT. 

I also use Ocean Salt exfoliator, Cupcake fresh face mask and Fresh Farmacy cleansing bar. 

The toners are fab but if you take anything from this post, GORGEOUS is AMAZING. I know it's stupidly expensive but you only need a small amount. 

What else? I've tried practically every product and have a MASSIVE stash, it's just an amazing company and I have a lot to thank them for.

I'm just sorry that the products are so much more expensive in the US.


----------



## gildedangel (May 21, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

I recently went to Lush for the first time and it was such a pleasant experience! The lady who was helping me and my grandmother were very helpful, and we both got several samples filled to the brim! I went back the next day and bought Angels on Bare Skin Cleanser, I love it! I have very extreme combo skin and it solves both problems! Yay Lush!


----------



## christineeee_ (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

as of right now, my least favourite product from lush has gotta be sultana soap...i dont like the smell at all


----------



## Strawberrymold (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beautiful* 

 
_Does this stuff just smell really good or does it do spectacular things for your skin? The silky underpants sounds nice._

 
They use a lot of essential oils and fruit/plant extracts in their stuff so if you have uber sensitive skin they may feel a bit harsh, however if you are normal to dry... OMG they are amazing!!! The soaps are heavenly and there is a scent for everyone and the body butters are fan-freakin-tasic! (although a bit pricey but in my opinion well worth it) Also I love the buttercreams (with are a soap but with more moisturizing properties). The dusting powders (like silky underpants) are awesome too and make your skin super smooth and soft!!! Also the massage bars are really good and the helping hands cream is my savior product!!! (especially if you are a MUA since our hands get all dried out from sanitizing them so often- it hydrates like a bat out of hell)

The skincare is very nice too but I don't buy it too often because since it is made fresh it goes bad kinda fast... but it's still worth checking out.


They are also very liberal with the samples so feel free to ask.

Sorry this response is so long... I just love lush sooooo much!

Hope it was helpful!


----------



## pink_lily82 (May 23, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

I just went to the LUSH counter in my local Macy's for the first time and was really impressed by the customer service. The SA asked me if I had shopped there before and after saying no, she proceeded to tell me what her favorites were. After telling her that I wanted to try a small hunk of Rock Star, she gave me a bunch of samples (Rock Star, Honey I Washed the Kids, and Bohemian). Instead of pushing to make a sale, she wanted me to try some out before buying them. I did try them out and really like them so far. All I can say is, I will be back to buy some soaps and possibly some buttercreams.


----------



## starphoenix (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

The website is LUSH Fresh Handmade Soaps and Natural Cosmetics. I used to work for them and know all about the products. The stuff really is pretty awesome and they refuse to do animal testing at any level.


----------



## starphoenix (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

           Originally Posted by *fadedillusions* 

 
_i have sensitive skin where my cheeks and chin r a little red
i have blackheards on my nose
and my face dries out really easily
i also have break outs

what cleanser, toner, and mask should i use?!_







 Mmm Lush <3!

from _xNeurocancer_
We sound like our skin is similar, I'd recommend:
-Herbalism cleanser
-Tea Tree toner
-Catastrophe Cosmetic mask

I would use a light moisturizer with that...if your skin is oily as well as sensitive, then I'd put you with Enzymion. Otherwise, Celestial--which is made for sensitive skin.


----------



## lushlady15 (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

angels on bare skin is my absolute HG cleanser. love love love it


----------



## dlongmo (Jun 5, 2009)

*Re: Goin to Lush*

I love the gorgeous cream as well. It tends to be a little heavy, but if I only use it at night, it works great.


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 5, 2009)

*Re: Goin to Lush*

I hope that you like your goodies, I love Lush!


----------



## ItaliNicki (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lushlady15* 

 
_angels on bare skin is my absolute HG cleanser. love love love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree! I bought around $12 worth about a week and a half ago and have barely even made a dent in my chuck. Better use it before it expires. But I totally love it too. It makes my face feel sooooooo smooth after using it


----------



## ItaliNicki (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fadedillusions* 

 
_has anyone who has ordered lush online received their massage bars and they were melted? i read some reviews where this was the case._

 
I've order them and have never received anything melted!


----------



## pampie (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

I bought Herbalism a while back and it didn't do anything for me :| I was looking for something to control my redness/oil.  That was my first Lush purchase too.  I wanna give Lush another chance but not sure what else to try..


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pampie* 

 
_I bought Herbalism a while back and it didn't do anything for me :| I was looking for something to control my redness/oil.  That was my first Lush purchase too.  I wanna give Lush another chance but not sure what else to try.._

 

Im so sad that Herbalism didnt work for you.

I have oily skin and redness, and it works wonders for me!

Don't give up - they have lots of great cleansers. Fresh Fharmacy is awesome for redness!


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *swaly* 

 
_I've actually never managed to find anything from LUSH that I wanted to buy, just because (like others have mentioned) the smell in the store makes me nauseous and kind of dizzy. I am a huge fan of creamy/candy smells, but I get overwhelmed by a whole room full of strongly scented items. Kind of like when Jim & Pam go over to Michael & Jan's house for dinner and they go into Jan's candle-making room, hehe._

 
 A golden star for your Office Refrence.
If you can get over the scent long enough, there are some lovely candy/baked goods scented products. Mostly i use the bath bombs, bubble baths and message bars, but some of these are to die for.

I have a sugar bath bomb at home waiting to be used. My bf and i like to take baths together, so this makes it a bit more exciting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm itching to try some other products. Anything really good for acne? I have a small amount on my shoulders/back area that i'd certainly like to be rid of!! So i'm looking for something i can bring in the shower pref.


----------



## Beryl (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

no Lush shop anywhere near where I live so one of these days I will order online from The UK shop 
I am mostly a florals scent person so still trying to decide what to order ?


----------



## RedRibbon (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beryl* 

 
_no Lush shop anywhere near where I live so one of these days I will order online from The UK shop 
I am mostly a florals scent person so still trying to decide what to order ?



_

 
I don't think they do much which smells outwardly of flowers, it's mostly scents of like fruits and other sweet things..


----------



## ladyJ (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

I really want to try their tea tree toner. I keep hearing great things about it. Does it help with acne???


----------



## trulynicole (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

i love love love lush's honey i washed the kids 
but i would hate to work there since you can't find your sense of smell


----------



## Jaim (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Just got back from Lush a few minutes ago.

I got Ocean Salt, Angels on Bare Skin & Mask of Magnaminty cleansers
Sunny Side, Bathos & the Comforter bubble bars

Last time I picked up Mange Too Massage Bar and Trichomania solid shampoo and I'm loving both! The massage bar smells like honey and makes my skin so smooth. It's a bit greasy so I usually only put it on if I have a bath before bed. And the shampoo smells like coconut which is my absolute favorite scent.

Overall, I really like the products I've tried.


----------



## sierrao (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Im going to go crazy when i go to lush at mall of america! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i dont have a lush near me so im going all out on lush products


----------



## MissCrystal (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sierrao* 

 
_Im going to go crazy when i go to lush at mall of america! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i dont have a lush near me so im going all out on lush products
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

i went to lush for the 1st time on the weekend its great, you can get 7 sample items (in case your unsure of the products and want to try them out) for only $15 !!! i would reccomend trying the volumizing shampoo its my fav


----------



## sunshine16 (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Angels on bare skin has honestly saved my skin, i used to have such problem skin but it cleared it up so quickly and so well.
It's really cheap too if you consider how long it lasts..You only use a really tiny amount. Love it


----------



## amabel (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

I think they are too expensive and don't worth the price.


----------



## Elusive21 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Just got a huge order from Lush and I am looooving all the products (BTW I ordered from the UKwebsite and was able to save more than $30 AND my package arrived 10 days later which isn't too bad in my opinion). 

I am really loving the way Honey I washed the Kids and Porridge soap smells and the massage bars are amazing (I think everyone should get Soft Coeur - even my hubby liked it -I am SO going to turn him into a Lush addict, he he). Also, just used the Coalface face cleanser and it made my skin feel so clean and fresh (hopefully it'll help with the blackhead problem I've got going on on my nose).

I'm curious about the Lush sales though. I know that there's a huge after Christmas and after Easter sale but is there any others?


----------



## fadedillusions (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

angels on bare skin clogged up my sink bad, how do u guys make it so it doesnt?


----------



## breezybabe89 (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Has anyone tried freezing the face masks? My closest Lush is about 2 hours away and I planned to pick up some face masks and bring them home in an ice chest so the wouldn't go bad, but I wanted to know if I could freeze them because I hate having to make that drive every month when I order everything else online. I'd really like to be able to get quite a few face masks and freeze them.


----------



## Lapis (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *breezybabe89* 

 
_Has anyone tried freezing the face masks? My closest Lush is about 2 hours away and I planned to pick up some face masks and bring them home in an ice chest so the wouldn't go bad, but I wanted to know if I could freeze them because I hate having to make that drive every month when I order everything else online. I'd really like to be able to get quite a few face masks and freeze them._

 

I have no clue but I'm planning on freezing one I bought on vacation, so ask me in a couple weeks how that worked out for me


That said I'm a Lush convert!!
a couple weeks ago I put in a fair sized uk order a thursday morning the monday my box was here!!
I've had a couple products not work for me, angels on bare skin and breath of fresh air, but those that do work have done a bang up job on my skin, I had several dry flaking spots, and a reaction spot to mufe hd and with dark angels, fresh pharmacy and celestial/cosmetics lad, with a couple mask thrown in, my skin has made a good turn around, plus my dh loves the soaps and my dd the bath bombs/bubble bars

For those who it doesn't work for I totally understand, it's me and MUFE, there's not 1 product from the company that has worked for me, it breaks me out, makes my eyelids swell and basically hates me, but others love it and swear by it, for me it's over priced and a waste, for others it's the greatest thing ever.


----------



## sierrao (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *breezybabe89* 

 
_Has anyone tried freezing the face masks? My closest Lush is about 2 hours away and I planned to pick up some face masks and bring them home in an ice chest so the wouldn't go bad, but I wanted to know if I could freeze them because I hate having to make that drive every month when I order everything else online. I'd really like to be able to get quite a few face masks and freeze them._

 
yea i heard that you can freeze them and they would last forever, im not sure if that true tho


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

ive been using the green sugar scrub in the shower, and i really like it. i think i can get about 4 showers out of one bar. Its supposed to help with cellulite, but we shall see. i only use it in my "problem areas" as in thighs and butt region. 

I also bought the pink chamomile soap to help with my body acne and it helps a lot. the only problem is its really runny and melty. I find that a lot of product gets waisted when it comes into contact with water.

Im also sampling a face mask (forget the name, but its two words that start with C). It's grey and was recommended for the occasional redness i get on my face. I really like it. No redness so far, only loveliness. 


Also, the SA told me that Lush no longer uses Palm oil in there soaps which is AMAZING!!!! For those who don't know palm oil comes from trees only found in the rain forest. A lot of companies use it in soaps and other body products. The harvesting of this oil decimates the already decimated rain forest and kills off the indigenous animals (including lovely orangutans). Dove is a HUGE user of palm oil, its in almost all there products. So much for the campaign for real beauty huh? I wrote them an irate email last year and they said they were working on finding another ingredient by 2015, but by then how many more acres of rainforest will be gone? How many more endangered animals will die?? 

Anyway, Lush has come up with an alternative and is selling the recipe to other companies! WOOOOOTT! I LOVE LUSH


----------



## Ggxox (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

I miss LUSH so much now I don't work there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



xoxo


----------



## kaylabella (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Lush is amazing! I ordered some stuff a few months ago and found some real gems! Ocean Salt makes my face feel so smooth and touchable, and it smells like margaritas, which is a plus for any product! I also got Lemony Flutter Cuticle Butter, which is awesome, and Lemslip buttercream, which smelled really funky so I sent it back and got Sexy Peel soap instead, which smells so fresh and delicious! But the BEST thing I got, by far, is Reincarnate solid shampoo!! It's a retro item so you can only get it online, but it is seriously amazing! The henna in it has really helped bring my hair up a notch and it smells spicy and delicious...and used with Jungle conditioner? My hair smells like fresh leaves and earth! I can't get enough of it!


----------



## Spengl (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

angels on bs are my favorite lush product too.


----------



## JamaicanDiva2 (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

I just bought Dark Angels and have been using it at night for a week now and i LOOOVE it!!! It is a scrub that is gentle enough to use everday, which my super oily, clogged skin needs!!! I have had less breakouts and i think it's helping to fade my hyperpigmentation...i think this is going to be a staple!!!


----------



## Sophisto (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JamaicanDiva2* 

 
_I just bought Dark Angels and have been using it at night for a week now and i LOOOVE it!!! It is a scrub that is gentle enough to use everday, which my super oily, clogged skin needs!!! I have had less breakouts and i think it's helping to fade my hyperpigmentation...i think this is going to be a staple!!!_

 
Please keep me updated on how this is helping your hyperpigmentation. I just bought it, and am hoping it can help mine.


----------



## Ggxox (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

The new Vanilla Scoop gift is absolutely amazing!!!

xoxo


----------



## revinn (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

I'm switching my skincare routine over to LUSH products (Dark Angels & the Tea Tree Toner), since I've heard so much about them helping with scarring and large pores. That and I'd love to get away from drugstore products that probably test on animals and contain some crappy chemicals..

The Vanilla line at LUSH is so delicious! I love the dusting powder for under my bra when it's hot out, and to keep my flats smelling nice. Sympathy for the Skin is amazing too.


----------



## Mabelle (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

I just got two samples that i am loving!

Coal Face soap is great on the body. It's got gritty chunks of coal in it that exfoliate the skin and get rid of white heads and prevent acne. Ive been using it for over a week, and i have noticed less acne in my collar bone region. I have a nervous habbit of constant touching/scratching around there, and thus i get pimples there. This seems to be getting rid of that. I'm def. getting a full sized bar!

I also tried the ocean salt scrub. At first i didnt like it. I HATE the taste, and it didnt seem to help much. But after a few uses in the shower ive noticed that the one dry skin patch (on my nose) is long gone, and overall, my face feels smoother. I might ask for another sample before i commit to buying the full 30$ jar. 


I also bought a body smoothie, Dream wash. It was recommended to me for a bad sunburn i got that resulted in teeny blisters. It cleared that up within a week and prevented all peeling! Woooot! I think this is a must have for sun worshipers.


----------



## jmoore8018 (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

I'm using Lemon Flutter on my feet, nails and elbows and they are soooo soft! I use Coal Face soap to deep clean my face and I moisturize with Celestial.  And I got a sample of Angels on Bare Skin which is also great! A lil bit goes a long way...I love LUSH! I think it's better to go in a store and try on products/sample b/c it's such a wonderful experience! Everyone is soo nice and down to earth


----------



## hunnybun (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dani* 

 
_I love Herbalish.  Make sure to mix the green paste so you get a good balance.  Just use enough water so you can spread the green on your face, not too much or it gets all runny and it's useless like that.  But it cleared my skin up really well and I love the smell (alot of people hate it though).  Good luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
For all of you that lover herbalism -- I need some advice.  I bought it a couple of weeks ago and loved how soft and clear it was making my skin.  But I kind of felt like it left a slight residue on my face after I rinsed.  It just was not a totally squeaky clean feeling like some other cleansers.  In the last few days, I've started breaking out a bit and the herbalism is the only thing that is new in my routine.  Anyone else have this problem?  I know that herbalism is supposed to be good for problem skin, so I'm confused.  Could it be that I'm not rinsing it off right?  Or perhaps the breakout is unrelated or being caused by something else...  I don't want to stop using herbalism because I loved it so much, but I can't tell if continuing to use it is going to help or make things worse.


----------



## MichelleM (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Try using a toner after you wash with Herbalism to clean off the residue.


----------



## revinn (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Oh man, I went on a Lush haul today, and one of the things I bought was Ocean Salt. I used it on my brother, who has nice skin, if a little dry. He has a bit of a problem with blackheads on his nose and chin. After he used Ocean Salt..not a blackhead on his face! I'm SHOCKED.


----------



## Lapis (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *breezybabe89* 

 
_Has anyone tried freezing the face masks? My closest Lush is about 2 hours away and I planned to pick up some face masks and bring them home in an ice chest so the wouldn't go bad, but I wanted to know if I could freeze them because I hate having to make that drive every month when I order everything else online. I'd really like to be able to get quite a few face masks and freeze them._

 
1 month frozen so far and it's going good, I froze the seaweed one, I use it once a week just use a clean spoon to scoop out some.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JamaicanDiva2* 

 
_I just bought Dark Angels and have been using it at night for a week now and i LOOOVE it!!! It is a scrub that is gentle enough to use everday, which my super oily, clogged skin needs!!! I have had less breakouts and i think it's helping to fade my hyperpigmentation...i think this is going to be a staple!!!_

 
I'm having the same experience with it fading my dark spots even my dh noticed a difference, hell now he's using lush, lol


----------



## NatalieMT (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Like the idea of freezing the masks, glad to hear its worked for you, Lapis! I can never use the whole tub in the suggested time frame either.

My last Lush purchases were The Blonde shampoo bar and Emperor of Ice Cream butter cream. I'm not totally in love with either products to be honest, the shampoor bar leaves me hair feeling a little dry and I just wish the butter cream lathered a little more.


----------



## grimgirl (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

rock star and honey i washed the kids <3


----------



## shatteredshards (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

I actually live about 10 minutes from a store.

However, I will straight-up say it: I can't stand their stuff. Heck, I can't even find a product in that store that I can tolerate the scent of!

I will take Basin products over theirs any day - and Basin is cheaper, too.


----------



## christineeee_ (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

lush is having a new promo going on. they changed the size of their fresh face masks and lowered the price. down from $7.95 for a 75g tub to $5.95 for a 60g tub


----------



## fintia (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

can someone tell me if their eye cream is good? I'm looking for a good eye cream mainly to prevent lines and stuff..


----------



## breezybabe89 (Oct 3, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Any case anyone didn't already now Lush Christmas goodies are up on the website now!


----------



## loverunway (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

I used Ocean Salt for the first time last night and it is so good! Definitely my new favourite scrub. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I really want to try Dark Angels so I think that will be my next purchase ...along with some of the limited edition Christmas products!


----------



## sdfw (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

I finally live near a LUSH so I am going to try to pick up a fresh face mask tomorrow.  Ocean Salt was a little too rough for my skin so I use it as a hand scrub along with lemony flutter and dream cream.


----------



## Mabelle (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

I had a weird experience with ocean salt scrub. I usually use it in the shower, keep it in the bathroom all the time, and it works like a dream!!!  Keep in mind i have very sensitive skin. I brought it to my boyfriends so he could try it in the shower, and it seemed so strong it was burning both of our eyes. It was like when alcohol makes your eyes water. And then when the bf came out of the shower his face was pretty red looking. He used it again 2 days later, and no problems at all. I used it a few days later too and it seemed normal. 

Very bizare. Anyway, he likes it a lot now. I think hes gonna make me buy him one... greatttttt.


----------



## BloodMittens (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

I bought a ton of the Holiday and Halloween stuff today D: Uhoh! 

I have to say one thing and one thing only: Snow Fairy! GET IT!


----------



## Mabelle (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

i also bought a shit ton of the holiday stuff. At least one of each, how sad! 
I tried "Cinders" bath bomb yesterday and it smells amazing! It's got a mulled cider/fireplace smell to it. Its a small one though, so def. only good for one use. and its only 4$!
I also bought no name bath melt which smells cinnamony. The red sparkley bubble bar, sunny side up( the gold sparkley one), jacko (the pumpkin) which smells AMAZING!!! and a bunch of others


----------



## BloodMittens (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_i also bought a shit ton of the holiday stuff. At least one of each, how sad! 
I tried "Cinders" bath bomb yesterday and it smells amazing! It's got a mulled cider/fireplace smell to it. Its a small one though, so def. only good for one use. and its only 4$!
I also bought no name bath melt which smells cinnamony. The red sparkley bubble bar, sunny side up( the gold sparkley one), jacko (the pumpkin) which smells AMAZING!!! and a bunch of others_

 
I went back for a second Jacko and they were sold out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bummer.


----------



## Mabelle (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

no way!!! maybe theyll get more?!? did you get the cobweb one?


----------



## BloodMittens (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_no way!!! maybe theyll get more?!? did you get the cobweb one?_

 
I didn't! I kinda wish I did though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 SO FAIL! I might just order it only... I'm getting antsy. I really want another pumpkin soapy...


----------



## InspiredBlue (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Ahh.. thinking about Lush bath bombs makes me wish I had a tub.


----------



## cherry24 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

mm i had a cinders bath bomb last night, it smelt lovely but my favourites are the ones that completely change the colour of the water.

i love the christmas tin with the 9 bombs in it, early christmas present for myself me thinks...........


----------



## BloodMittens (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cherry24* 

 
_mm i had a cinders bath bomb last night, it smelt lovely but my favourites are the ones that completely change the colour of the water.

i love the christmas tin with the 9 bombs in it, early christmas present for myself me thinks..........._

 
My bf bought me a few 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cinders and something Pud. The Pud one turned my bath brown though D: Like dirty water. Smelled nice though


----------



## ash10spro (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

i just was introduced to lush, about a few monthas ago. i finally mde my first purchase:

chox away soap
coconut and almond smoothie
each peach massage bar

i love all of them so far =) especially each peach. it smells heavenly =) i want to buy like all this stuff now, i just hope that my wallet can hold up against two obessions! it so hard to me addicted to MAC and lush now too! haha


----------



## ash10spro (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

wow, i realized that the computer i am borrowing has the most sticking keys in a keyboard i have ever seen. i apologize for the pathetic typing..  XD lol


----------



## slowdownbaby (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

girls!! I'm loving Baby face!!! it takes all my make up, and maes my skin looks so good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm obssessed with Lush by the way... I've just ended up my three month break from it, I had too much stuff, it was crazy...


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

I finally got some LUSH skincare and I am head over heals in love with it.  It has only been 4 days but my skin feels and looks so much better.  I ended up getting Angels on Bare Skin, Breath of Fresh Air toner, and Celestial Moisturizer.  I also got a free Crash Course mask.  I have a feeling that I am a LUSH junkie now!!


----------



## gabi03 (Oct 25, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

After listening to my friends gush about Lush for over two years, I finally tried it and i'm hooked on Aquamarina. It is so moisturizing and makes me skin look great. I got a tip from one of the girls, rub the seaweed part on to the skin till it dissolves and then the rest of the cleanser. 

Oatfix mask....omg it smells like oatmeal cookie on my face. Oh and it helps my skin too


----------



## MissCrystal (Oct 25, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

i went to lush yesterday with my mom and did some damage ... the girl that works there is so nice but such an enabler and she admits it to lol

they have a promo going on spend over $30 or $35 i cant remember and u get a free full size bath bomb ..


----------



## monter (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

I've slowwwwwly been getting sucked into the Lush cult too... here's my story so far. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had a break between classes a few weeks ago, so I went to the store on State Street in Macy's - bought a TON of stuff.

- Let Them Eat Cake lip balm (not a huge fan of this; won't repurchase, but I'm using it up happily - smells great in my purse, but not so much on my lips)
- Rock Star (love it!)
- Snow Fairy - the midsize bottle and the solid perfume (also love it!)
- Catastrophe Cosmetic mask (very nice, if a little hard to get off sometimes)
And I got samples of: Olive Branch wash (LOVE THIS), Coconut Almond Smoothie (love this for shaving), Handy Gurungu hand lotion (perfect for nighttime for me)

I also bought Dark Angels, Tea Tree Water, and Vanishing Cream because I told the sales girl (who was really nice, btw) that I was concerned about my oily skin and pore size. I've been using the set, and sady, wasn't very impressed with the results... pore size is still HUGE, even just afterwashing, and my oiliness is the same as it's been with the CO Bigelow stuff I'd been uing from B&BW (which use to work for me, but has stopped recently 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

So I went to Lush in Oakbrook (Chicago burb) and OMG. The manager there gave me a full facial wth Catastrophe Cosmetic and the Oatmeal one and completely pampered me. She used Ultra Bland, Eau Roma, and Skin Nanny on me - and whoa. WHOA. Pores - SIGNIFICANTLY reduced. Redness in my face? Significantly reduced. Cloggng in my pores? A lot of it is gone. 

She explained to me that really, I have senstive skin, but because I always treat for oily, I dry out my skin, so it way overproduces oil. She said that Dark Angels will be good for like a once a week scrub, and that Tea Tree Water is fine for me (especially until my face readjusts and stops overoducing oil), but I picked up Ultra Bland and Skin Nanny for daily use. (I still use my derm-prescribed cleanser at night, along with Vanishing Cream.)

I also got Love Lettuce, which I used for the first time last night - pleasantly surprised. My face has a little bit of a breakout going on right now, and that's helped to get rid of some of the drier patches that I usually want to just pick at. 

I got So White and Blackberry bath bombs that I haven't tried yet... and she gave me samples of Big shampoo and a conditioner (don't remember which!) and Ocean Salt, which I haven't tried yet.

So... I really like their body care, but now that I was redirected to sensitive skin products instead of oily... I am in LOVE with their skin care!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

my hubby bought me the cinders bath bomb which is cool and turned the water kinda yellow and smelled really nice.  and also the happy pill which is huge and i have not yet used!


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

I am just in awe of how amazing LUSH skincare is.  My skin feels brand new and looks so much brighter.  Now I need to try more of their body care.  I am interested in trying their shampoo and conditioners as well.


----------



## MissCrystal (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

u should  try american cream condtioner its one of the best imo ... and big shampoo is good too  it gives lots of volume in your hair.


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissCrystal* 

 
_u should  try american cream condtioner its one of the best imo ... and big shampoo is good too  it gives lots of volume in your hair._

 
Thanks!  I am going to add those to my list the next time that I go to LUSH.


----------



## Lady Gray (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

I'm a Lush devotee! You can find me on the international forum with the same user name. Totally loving Cinders from the Christmas products!


----------



## stilett0s (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Is anyone else using Santa's Rice Porridge? I have it on for the fourth time right now, and I'm not that impressed by it. Maybe I'm missing what it's doing? 


As far as freezing masks goes...freezing the masks reduces their effectiveness. A SA told me not to, even though it's a popular thing to do among Lush addicts. It kills the enzymes in the masks, which make them work in the first place, plus, other the ingredients will expire after a certain period, whether they've been frozen or not.


----------



## Lady Gray (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

I havent tried that one yet - is it like the Oatifix one cos that gave me hideous spots! Forum party today - first time I've not been able to buy a special and I'm sad


----------



## xNeurocancer (Nov 25, 2009)

*Cleansing routines using Lush Cosmetics!*

Evening everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So i'm sat in bed (it's 23:47pm here) wondering why on Earth the man upstairs has blessed me with these awful skin problems 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've torn my hair out, i've cried & i've cursed but it will not go away. I've had all sorts of problems, cystic acne, blackheads, whiteheads, pustules, oil slicked skin, dry scaly skin, combination skin etc & I bear the scars of them too and I'm realising that i'm not the only one with this problem so why is it so damn hard to keep under control!? Now i've been a massive fan of Lush for years, if I hadn't bought that one pot of Herbalism on a whim, i've got no idea where I would be now. Some people take a lot of convincing to get them to try new things & others (like me!) will try anything to banish the bane of my life. So i've been thinking, from all the knowledge i've gained in the past 9 years since I began to develop acne (at the tender age of 7!) I want to share my knowledge and complete faith in these products to save my skin when I wake up in a morning with a big zit, or I have really bad pre-menstrual acne or random breakouts, I think it's time we tipped our hats to Mother Nature and LUSH! So ladies & Gentleman, i've devised 3 skincare routines designed for Oily/Breakout prone skin, Dry skin & Combination skin so we can be prepared when we feel a breakout coming on, soothe our dry skin or balance our combination skin. I hope they help everyone with problematic skin in the way they have helped me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*OILY SKIN:*

*Morning*


Cleanse with _Herbalism_ cleanser (The green squidgy one).
Apply _Tea Tree Water_ with a cotton pad. 

*Why?* - Using Herbalism cleanser each morning will help to effectively remove sebum build-up from the surface of the skin without irritation. It contains chlorophyll (The pigment which gives leaves colour), this calms redness & promotes even skintone. It also contains glycerine which smoothes and moisturises the skin, therefore post-moisturising is unnessecary, this is beneficial to oily skin as post-moistursing can cause sebum build-up through out the day therefore clogging pores and causing blackheads. It also feels incredibly refreshing.
Applying Tea Tree Water after cleansing oily skin is important. It delays sebum-production as it is slightly astringent but not astringent enough to cause irritation which we are trying to avoid. Tea Tree Water can also help prevent breakouts as it contains tea tree which has antibacterial properties, it's also great for a wake-up ZING in those tired mornings!


*Evening*


Remove makeup with wipes or remover.
Cleanse & exfoliate with _Dark Angels_ cleanser.
Moisturise with _Enzymion_ moisturiser. 

*Why?* - Remove all makeup with wipes or makeup remover beforehand as the charcoal (the exfoliant in Dark Angels) could get in your eyes (Ouchy!) if you try to remove eye makeup or mascara with it. Though technically, Dark Angels is an exfoliator & exfoliators should be used on semi-clean/clean skin hence the wipes. Dark Angels removes all of the dead skin cells, bacteria and oil sitting on the surface of the skin, it is brilliant for unclogging pores and re-energising after a long day at work or school. It makes you feel clean & non-grubby in an instant, evens out skin tone and keeps skin glowing. Don't forget to cleanse your neck too!
Then massage in Enzymion (A little goes a long was, as does everything LUSH!). The fresh papaya and lemon in this moisturiser does miracles for our skin, it balances out oil production and the lemon keeps the bacteria nasties under control.

*Night*


Cleanse with Herbalism.
Massage _Ultrabland_ into the skin & remove with damp muslin or a washcloth. 

*Why?* - Cleanse with Herbalism prior to using Ultrabland if you have reapplied makeup after the evening cleanse, but if you haven't, you can skip it as your skin will not have gotten exceptionally dirty anyway, if your skin is dirty and you don't cleanse with beforehand, you will be left with a residue of dirty oil on your skin = not good!
 Ultrabland = AMAZING (!) for oily skin. Who'da thunk it? The peanut oils are incredibly calming for aggravated skin but make relaxed skin even more amazing (I would avoid it if you have a nut allergy though). The massage action is important as it encourages blood flow to the skin which allows for healthy tissue to grow and breaks down scar tissue. I advise your to massage for a good 10 minutes - Watching TV passes the time! When the 10 minutes is up, remove gently with a muslin square or washcloth and no need to moisturise. Prepare to wake up in the morning with amazing skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Recommended Additions: Cupcake Facemask
                                   T Toner Tabs


*Dry Skin*

*Morning*

Cleanse with _Aqua Marina_ Cleanser
Spray on _Breath Of Fresh Air_ Toner
Moisturise with _Celestial_ 

*Why?* - Aqua Marina contains soothing calamine and aloe vera which won't irritate your skin like many chemical cleansers on the market, it smells beautifully exotic but natural and is a pleasure to use whilst also being good to your skin. Breath of Fresh Air toner will refresh your skin and keep things light and airy whilst soothing your skin, when Celestial is applied whilst the toner is still damp, it will not feel heavy and will lock in moisture.

*Evening*

Remove makeup with wipes/makeup remover
Cleanse with _Mask of Magnaminty_
Spray on _Breath Of Fresh Air _Toner
Moisturise with _Celestial_ 

*Why?* - Mask of Magnaminty is great at removing dead skin build up thanks to the ground Aduki Beans. Removing dead skin from dry complexions is absoloutly vital to maintain a glowing complexion whilst still feeling refreshed and clean but not further drying out the skin.
Toner - As before
Moisturiser - As before

*Night*

Massage _Ultrabland_ into skin 

*Why?* - Ultrabland will provide your skin with the moisture it lacks and struggles to sustain, (Although as before, do not use if you are allergic to nuts). The massage action will encourage blood flow to the surface of the skin, therefore encouraging healthy cells to develop and keep your skin supple and nourished.

Recommended Additions: E Toner Tabs
                                   Brazened Honey Facemask
                                   Skin Drink Moisturiser (For when you need a little                    extra help!)


*Combination Skin*

*Morning*

Cleanse with _Herbalism _Cleanser
Tone with _Breath of Fresh Air_ Toner 

*Why?* - Herbalism is the great all-rounder, fabulous at removing oils and dead skin without drying or being astringent, it will balance oily parts of the face such as the T-Zone or cheeks. Breath of Fresh Air toner will awaken you and your skin and keep you feeling fresh (especially on hot days).

*Evening*

Cleanse with _Herbalism_
Tone with _Breath of Fresh Air_ 

*Why?* - To keep your skin perky throughout the day! To prevent it from looking lacklustre and dull. Herbalism will remove an excess oil and rebalance sebum production whilst the toner will help to reduce pores over time.

*Night*

Remove makeup with wipes/makeup remover.
Cleanse with _Ultrabland_ & remove with muslin or a washcloth. 

*Why?* - Using Ultrabland at night is the ultimate way to relax any skin type. The oils in it help to rebalance sebum production in oily areas whilst renourishing dry areas (Please do not use if you have a nut allergy). Ultrabland is the HG (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)of skin savers! Using Ultrabland also eliminates the need for moisturisers.

Recommended additions: Ocean Salt exfoliator
                                   A Crash Course In Skincare facemask




Pheeeyooou, finally done! Thankyou for taking the time to read, I hope this has been useful to at least one person 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This regime really is an investment but is worth every penny so i'd definitely advise people to give it a go, there is still some hope! This is all written from personal experience, not copied and pasted from the internet, it's taken me 1.5 hours to type so I really am passionate about getting this information to other people who also suffer with skin problems.

Have a lovely evening ladies & gentlemen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## yu.neek (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: Cleansing routines using Lush Cosmetics!*

How sweet of you, hun! I hope this helps someone also. Have you used celestial regularly before? I was thinking of trying it but I wasn't sure..


----------



## xNeurocancer (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: Cleansing routines using Lush Cosmetics!*

I have used it but not regularly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's not tough enough for my skin as mine is predominantly oily so I usually go for something lighter and more astringent rather than heavy and emollient 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If you have dry skin i'd definitely go for it! I think everyones skin could do with a bit of help as Winter is approaching! (Yay almost Christmas!)


----------



## widdershins (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: Cleansing routines using Lush Cosmetics!*

Ooooh I am going to have to try out this routine. I love Herbalism!


----------



## monter (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: Cleansing routines using Lush Cosmetics!*

Thanks for these! I'm going to add on what I'm currently using - it's doing WONDERS for me so far, and I've only just been settled into my final routine for not even a week now.

*Routine for oily, acne prone, sensitive skin*

*Morning*

Wash with *Aqua Marina*.
- I know that Aqua Marina is recommended as a cleanser for dry skin, but I've found that it works great on my sensitive, oily skin. It leaves my face squeaky clean and not oily. I pinch off a piece of it, rub the seaweed side all over my damp face until it breaks down, then rub in the clay part of the cleanser. Aqua Marina will also reduce redness, which is great for us that have perpetually red cheeks!

Tone with *Tea Tree Water*
- Tea Tree Water is a godsend for oilies. I apply it with a cotton ball all over my face.

Moisturize with *Paradise Regained*
- SPF to protect sensitive skin. Anti-aging properties as well. Not very oily at all. It does a very good job of keeping me oil-slick free for a good eight to ten hours, but it doesn't irritate my skin at all.

*Night*

Wash with *Ultra Bland*
- Ultra Bland is, like the OP said, a surprisingly good cleanser for those with oily skin. It's an AMAZING makeup remover, too. I massage it into my face for a few minutes, then remove with a damp washcloth. It's sort of a weird sensation at first, to be cleaning an oily face with such an oily cleanser, but it works - especially for those with sensitive skin.

Tone with Tea Tree Water again

Moisturize with *Vanishing Cream*
- I like to use Vanishing Cream at night and not during the day because it doesn't have SPF, but it does a really wonderful job of clearing up any residual red spots from breakouts, even on fair skin.

Masks to try:

*Cupcake* - I leave this on for ten minutes and my skin feels SO refreshed. It really reduces healing time for blemishes, and I feel like it helps to balance oil production too.

*Brazened Honey* - Sensitive skinned girls beware! I leave this on for six or seven minutes instead of the recommended ten. It may cause blemishes, but not because of irritation - it's because it just does an AMAZING job of bringing gunk up to the surface of your skin so it can get purged and out of your life! I had some blemishes that were lurking just below the surface of my skin on my chin that wouldn't come to a head for days; after one application of this mask, they were brought up to the surface - and after two days of this routine (and a Cupcake mask on the second day), they are very nearly gone.

HTH!


----------



## nebbish (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

I hadn't tried Lush til I started working there, and OMG.
Haven't tried much [on a budget] but I really love the skincare. I've got pretty icky skin [other people tell me it's not that bad, but I don't agree] and I've noticed a huge difference. In fact, it's the only skincare line that 100% works for me.

I use: Ocean Salt, Aqua Marina, Eau Roma Water, Vanishing Cream, and Gorgeous. 
I really like Sweetie Pie shower jelly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've got a couple bubble bars/bath bombs but I can't really use them properly cos my bathtub is seriously lacking. :[

I cannot wait to try shampoo/conditioner & henna! I already know what I want lol


----------



## n_c (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

I highly recommend the Squeaky Green shampoo bar. Perfect for dry/itchy scalp and it leaves my hair so soft!


----------



## co_quette (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

i don't really understand the cult following behind lush soap. i've tried the popular ones and they do smell nice, but i just don't get the hype. it's like any other soap to me.

i do love their bath products though. the comforter smells divine and i love that it turns the water pink. can't wait to try their christmas goodies.


----------



## Mabelle (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

I just used my sunny side up bubble bar. Oh. My. Lord.

it was delightful!!! I mashed it up into a paste so it bubbled really well, and made sure not to waste any sparklies. The result was a nice amount of bubbles and Dandelion yellow water. When you look at the water up close its actually tons and tons of very fine gold shimmer swirling through the water.
For Harry Potter nerds; it was like bathing is Felix Felicius. Liquid Luck!

I highly recommend it. It certainly de stressed me


----------



## nebbish (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *co_quette* 

 
_i don't really understand the cult following behind lush soap. i've tried the popular ones and they do smell nice, but i just don't get the hype. it's like any other soap to me.

i do love their bath products though. the comforter smells divine and i love that it turns the water pink. can't wait to try their christmas goodies._

 

Honestly, I think it's cos of their 'all-natural' stigma. They are like other soaps in a lot of ways, but other soaps are all chemically & can be very harsh on the skin.
Not to mention, I've never bought a bar of soap that smells as amazing as Sexy Peel ... Or Vanilla In the Mist. Mmm .... Just my two cents :]


----------



## Mabelle (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

^ And now they are all Free of Palm oil which is AMAZING!!!!!!

palm oil is used in tons of body products. In order to get enough, companies (including dove) have been burning down parts of the rainforest to plant more palm crops. 
This is not only horrible for the vegetation, but all the lovely animals inside. The Ourangutang population is already dangerously low, and because of the harvesting of palm oil, its getting lower 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




go lush! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I only buy my soap from there now. I love their companies belifs.
They are also giving their palm free recipe away to anyone that wants it.


----------



## brianjenny17 (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

just got my olive branch perfume yesterday. I. CANNNOT. STOP. SMELLING. omgoodness. its amazing


----------



## co_quette (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

i used some of Gnome Name in my bath last night. it's so yummy, i love it. it reminds me of hot tamale candies, but it's a softer cinnamon. not too hot.


----------



## maclove1 (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

i need Squeaky Green shampoo bar right now my hair itches and its dry ...:/ ,i love rubby slippers bubble bar 

I did a blog about my lush haul i have two huge Honey i wased the kids soaps but i'm to tired to post it .
welcome: Lush uk,and Lush from the mall hual


----------



## twilightessence (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

I'm a little upset. I have never tried Lush but I just recently found a store. I went in on Monday but it was SO crowded I couldn't get near anything. So I went back Saturday and their sale had just started. There was NO one else in there and the girl said that all the Holiday stuff was buy one get two free. As someone who has wanted to try Lush forever, I was really excited. At first...

All I could really tell that were holiday stuff was the Snow Fairy and the wrapped gifts. So I asked her what else was in the sale. She totally blew me off. So I was looking around and finally just asked again, she still didn't come over and show me what was in the sale. So, my friend I was with was like "Just get three of the Snow Fairy's." Since it would have been $20 three of the big ones. But we hadn't hit MAC yet and I knew I was going to spend money there LOL. So... We left. And we didn't come back.

If the stupid girl had helped me I would have bought quiet a bit there. I went online and ended up getting a few things and spent half the money on shipping LOL. BUT, at least it was clear what I could get! The sale's girl totally didn't tell me the soap was on sale, too! I have been DYING to try Rock Star, Demons in the Dark and Honey I Washed The Kids. SO, I bought Rock Star and got the other two for free. I also bought one Fairy Tail (I've been searching for a sugar scrub and this one was cheap) got one free and a Double Luck... Something or other for free. Ended up with six items for $20 shipped, which, yes, is a better deal then JUST the Snow Fairy (which was sold out online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). 

But I would have probably walked out with more if the sales girl had been more helpful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I wanted a massage bar but didn't see any other then in gifts on the site that were left... BUT! I will be getting my first Lush items in... Probably a month and a half LOL. But its cool. It was half the price and I know they're all home made so it'll be worth the wait. 

BTW, I would have gone back but the mall is a hour away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Mabelle (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

I went for the boxing day sale on the 26th. They let me in the store early as they know me, and i was working till 3. Anyway, i fulled up a bag full of bath bombs and bubble bars for under 40$.

I got; 6 of cinders, 4 or 5 of gnome name, 3 of the candy cane looking bubble bar, 2 of the coal looking bubble bar, 3 of the red star bath melt.
so excited!!  also 20 peices for under 40$!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

I think I missed the LUSH craze.  To me it all just smells...overwhelming.  I can't even walk into a store without getting a headache.  

For the last 4 years I have received a holiday gift set from my step mother for Christmas as part of my gift.  For 4 years all I have done with it is put it in the bottom of my closet still wrapped!  This year I got the Jolly Holly Days set and I fear it is destined for the same place.  I feel bad telling her now seeing as I have let it go on for 4 years.  Guess I should have told her not to buy me anymore after the first year!  Oh well...


----------



## Mabelle (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

i went back yesterday to get some of the soaps in the 3 for 1 deal. i got ; honey i washed the kids, la boheme, and karma.

i also picked up two of the holiday sugar scrubs and 1 holiday emotibomb for my firend. For myself i got 3 of thered holiday glittery bath bombs. I lovvveee glitter


----------



## Heyheypony (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

I cannot stress enough...use their CoalFace!

I was a farm girl and once got kicked in the face by a horse while shoeing. I have red, deep, long scars on my face, as well as pretty bad acne.

I used CoalFace twice a day for two weeks, and my scars have actually faded so well they're pink and flat, instead of red and raised.
My acne is utterly gone.

It's not meant to fade scars, but it did!
I'm so in love with this product I bought 2 kilo of it to store away.

I recommend this for everyone!


----------



## Mabelle (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Lush*

^ thats amazing! Lush really does have some miraculous products.

I  use coalface too, but on my body. I'm a very nervous/shy/socially awkward person, and have a nervous habit of constantly rubbing/scratching around my collarbone/neck and shoulders. Due to this i have some acne there. I use coal face on my body, but find it leaves scratches on my sensitive skin (especially around my boobage). I've started to use La boheme (which is supposed to be a detoxifying soap that smells like lemon) with coal face. 
If la boheme works for me, im thinking of giving my bar of coal face to my bf as he has large pores on his body and is blackhead/acne prone.


I duno if ive already posted this or not, but my boyfriend is 28, and is acne prone. Nothing works for him. He finally went on proactive, and it seemed to help a lot, although not get rid of it all together. I bought the Ocean Salt scrub for myself (who has next to no acne on my face, but a few blackheads and dry skin on my nose). I was so impressed with its ability to get rid of my blackheads, that i gave ray a healthy sample of it. He used it sparingly for a week, and noticed a huge improvment in his skin. He stopped using the proactive and now uses the Ocean Salt scrub only. I must say, he has far fewer blackheads, few pimples and breakouts. And his skin doesnt look so dry (proactive is very drying). He loves this stuff. And its hard for him to "love" any face product.


----------



## Kenna23 (Jan 12, 2010)

*LUSH!?!? Please peeps explain...*

okay everyone in the specktra world. please explain to me what the heck is Lush. i have looked it up but is it just soap. what is so special about this soap that it seems everyone on youtube is obessed about it? please every give me the low down on this product. also i looked up some of the items people have purchase to be honest the soap scaries me the "honey I shrink the kids" what ever that soap is called has a honey comb thing on it and it freaks me out. the sea salt one man i dont know if i can use it but i want to try it out. so you guys can give me some insight on the products of LUSH that would be great. thank you guys have a great day!!!!


----------



## malika (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: LUSH!?!? Please peeps explain...*

Hi!

I'm pretty sure one of the reasons why EVERYBODY on youtube is crazy about Lush is because they give them free products and/or pay them.

Second, they do have a lot of good products and more importantly, good values. They do not do any animal testing, they cut down on the packaging, they donate a lot of money to good causes, they put a lot of good things in their products. Also, they have a good sense of humour.

A lot of their products look strange because they are fresh, and don't have a lot of conservatives in them to make them stay good for twenty years. Their scents are really nice and complex, their massage bars are delicious, they have a wide variety of soaps and bathbombs and what have you - their prices aren't too bad either.

Oh, and by the way - I'm not paid by Lush


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: LUSH!?!? Please peeps explain...*

i love lush, and i dont get anything for free
i love their bath bombs and bath melts, yes it is 'just soap' but its nice soap, in the same way that mac is 'just make up'

my favorite lush stuff is:
sakura bath bomb
butterball bath bomb - good for dry skin
shimmy shimmy - massage bar with shimmer in for your arms and legs when you go out
love lettuce face mask is the best face mask i have ever tried
and a spot treatment called grease lightening is really good


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: LUSH!?!? Please peeps explain...*

Lush have wonderful hard shampoos, body butters, etc. and etc.! Gorgeous products and all natural.

Visit their Web-Site:

Home - LUSH Fresh Handmade Cosmetics


----------



## Strawberrymold (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: LUSH!?!? Please peeps explain...*

Yes like everyone else said... it is just soap. But... it is wonderfully delectable and yummy smelling amazingly indulgent soap. Lush uses all natural and often vegan ingredants and natural oils and butters. All their stuff is super hydrating and honestly very nice, so if you are willing to pay a few extra bucks for the spa like treatment... it's totally worth it. If you are happy with the stuff from the drugstore and don't care too much about the extra fancy pants stuff perhaps you can skip it. 

Still I love me my Lush and won't shower or take a bath without it. I just like the extra pampering at the end of my day! ... and if your on the fence they do samples of everything so you can see for yourself.

HTP


----------



## MizzTropical (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: LUSH!?!? Please peeps explain...*

It's just a fun girly thing. They have amazing scents and make bathtime feel like a luxury. In the shower I have a ds bodywash I love, but I love LUSH bath bombs for bubblebaths when I need to just relax and smell yumminess around me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: LUSH!?!? Please peeps explain...*

LUSH is just really fun, nice smelling soap stuff and other products. I like some of there skincare, but I by no means like all of their products, especially since I am super picky with my scents. It is fun, it is a little bit of a splurge and it is so much fun to go around the store and smell everything!


----------



## Kenna23 (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: LUSH!?!? Please peeps explain...*

okay everyone new question how do i ask for samples of lush products i tried to look it up on the website but it sent me to something else, maybe my computer is just weird or i am looking the wrong place.


----------



## Kenna23 (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: LUSH!?!? Please peeps explain...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kenna23* 

 
_okay everyone in the specktra world. please explain to me what the heck is Lush. i have looked it up but is it just soap. what is so special about this soap that it seems everyone on youtube is obessed about it? please every give me the low down on this product. also i looked up some of the items people have purchase to be honest the soap scaries me the "honey I shrink the kids" what ever that soap is called has a honey comb thing on it and it freaks me out. the sea salt one man i dont know if i can use it but i want to try it out. so you guys can give me some insight on the products of LUSH that would be great. thank you guys have a great day!!!!_

 
okay and another question if i like sweet and fruity things body wash from bath and body works such as warm vanilla sugar, irrestible apple, mango mar., and country apple, pink grapefruit. what would i like from LUSH!!!!


----------



## greengoesmoo (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: LUSH!?!? Please peeps explain...*

I would seriously suggest the "let them eat cake" lipbalm to you1

It's warm vanillary and slightly too tempting scented! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"Happy hippy" shower gel might just fit your zesty desires.


----------



## Boasorte (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: LUSH!?!? Please peeps explain...*

it's cruelty free, nice smelling soap. I went into a LUSH store like once, I'd say it was okay, the bath bombs look nice, but I don't take baths, it's just another way of pampering yourself.
I'm good with my bar soap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I think you'd have to go in the store and ask for a sample


----------



## syerr101 (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: LUSH!?!? Please peeps explain...*

lush is a bath place with all kinds of different stuff like soaps, bath melts, bath bombs, body butters, face products, etc. it's best if you can get to a store and smell everything before you buy it because they have fruity smells and relaxing smells so it's your preference of what scents you like. What i love from lush is their body butters and jellies. but there's one drawback MOST OF THEIR PRODUCTS EXPIRE WITHIN A YEAR just keep that in mind


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: LUSH!?!? Please peeps explain...*

I'm not sure about online, but they always give me samples whenever I buy something. I love the soft coeur massage bar. The comforter is nice too.


----------



## Mabelle (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: LUSH!?!? Please peeps explain...*

ilove that they are 100% cruelty free! They don't even use palm oil. If you ask why this is important it's because most beauty companies use palm oil in their soaps. In order to get all the oil, they burn down large parts of the rainforest to plant Palm Crops. This means that the already endangered habitat is dissapearing faster, along with all the wonderful animals inside. That's right, beauitful Orangutans are burning to death for soap. Sick, isnt it? 
Anyway, this year Lush went palm free! They've come up with a recipe and are giving it away to anyone who want its! Even the competition! Now that is a company with great ethics!

now, off the soap box (no pun intended). A lot of their products are vegan friendly (woot!) and they offer a nice alternative to the usual chemical injected beauty world. I like the soaps (face and body), the scrubs and the bath bombs/melt/bubble bars.

Here are some things to check out;
Ocean Salt scrub; my bf went off proactive when he used this because it worked loads better for clearing up his acne. Smells like margaritas. Cleans out black heads like no ones buisness! 

La boheme body soap: I have body acne (due to a nervous habit of constantly touching my shoulders/chest). This soap smells like lemon, and it was suggested to me because its supposed to help detox the skin, which it has!! Woott! 

Honey i shrunk the kids soap: its just smells sweet and lovely. A staple.
Karma: this smells like oranges and lovliness! Really wakes me up in the shower!

Cinders bath bomb: if you can still get your mits on this one try it out. Smells like cider and fireplace! i bought about 20 of these over xmas. SO nice. 
butterball( smells of vanilla), honey bee (honey and toffee scented), vanilla fountain, ma bar (honey toffee and chocolate scented), frosty gritter (vanillia, withpink glitter!!!) sunny side (citrus with gold glitter!!!) candy cane,  gnome name (spicey smell, it was hoilday)


----------



## Kragey (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: LUSH!?!? Please peeps explain...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kenna23* 

 
_okay and another question if i like sweet and fruity things body wash from bath and body works such as warm vanilla sugar, irrestible apple, mango mar., and country apple, pink grapefruit. what would i like from LUSH!!!!_

 

Sounds like you like bakery smells and sweet fruit scents. You may want to try their Vanilla Fountain or Sexy Peel scents. If caramel is attractive to you, you may also like Honey I Washed the Kids.

Personally, I just buy stuff from eBay in bulk because it's waaaay cheaper, and the only things I'm really in to are bath bombs and bubble bars to begin with.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: LUSH!?!? Please peeps explain...*

Their solid products are awesome for travel if you like to only have carry one luggage, like I do. I've used the solid shampoos for a while, and now I use them at home as well. Soak and Float is great for troublesome scalps, both boyfriend and I use it, and I've recently turned my sister on to it as well.


----------



## astronaut (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: LUSH!?!? Please peeps explain...*

I really don't care for Lush. Surprisingly we don't have a Lush store around here so when I ran into one, I had to check it out because of the hype. I just didn't see what the big deal was, but then again I don't care for bath products at all.


----------



## kayeeh (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: LUSH!?!? Please peeps explain...*

The lush flagship store in San Francisco is so close by, but I've never gone. Oddly enough, the first Lush I've ever gone to was in Studio City, CA at Universal's City Walk. I have moderate dry skin and went in to ask what to use and the associate recommended dream cream! I love the stuff for the body, not so much the face, because its a bit too oily. Went back in again to the one in Studio City (I was on a So Cal hype for a good 6 months) and told them that I wanted a face cream. This time, the associate recommended Celestial. OMG! THIS FACE CREAM IS A DREAM COME TRUE! It smells so delicious, too! all their products are great! I have a couple hard shampoos, but have yet to try them out... I actually just found them in the trunk of my car (wrapped and unharmed, thankfully!) My brother-in-law (obsessed with hair) bought the henna treatment and used it along side with hair dr. and his hair was softer and felt less damaged. 

Now, not all their stuff smells like a field of roses and sugar plums and everything sweet - some of it smells like, well, earth.

Lush is a canadian product, freshly made (some are so fresh, they REQUIRE to be in the refrigerator), earth and animal friendly (this company is uber green) and their products are great for sensitive skin. They can be a bit pricey, but these things work like a dream! Try it out! You won't regret it.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: LUSH!?!? Please peeps explain...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kayeeh* 

 
_Lush is a canadian product,_

 
While it is quite possible that they produce some of their stuff for North America in Canada, Lush is a British company.


----------



## Ethlinn (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: LUSH!?!? Please peeps explain...*

I love lush for their collection of stuff, nice service, great values,... I do think the soaps smell a bit funny sometimes. There aren't a lot of chemicals so no chemical fruit smell but natural smells.


----------



## LisaOrestea (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: LUSH!?!? Please peeps explain...*

I love LUSH.
The shops smell like heaven!!!

I work in another store, and the other day I said to one of my co workers, "Someone in here has bought something from LUSH, I can smell the shop." Then a customer turned round and said "Sorry, its me - I work there."

It was pretty funny, but I told her not to apologise because it was an excellent smell haha!


----------



## Lapis (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: LUSH!?!? Please peeps explain...*

I like Lush, won't say love altho I have a nice stash, but that's my own issues with the company

With the extremely picky skin we have in this house, Lush is great, when my dh bathes with it he doesn't have the feeling that there's residue and it doesn't cause any reactions here unlike any commercial products (there's nothing worse than having to bathe 30 mins after a bath because you are having a reaction to the soap)


----------



## Folie (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *co_quette* 

 
_i don't really understand the cult following behind lush soap. i've tried the popular ones and they do smell nice, but i just don't get the hype. it's like any other soap to me.

i do love their bath products though. the comforter smells divine and i love that it turns the water pink. can't wait to try their christmas goodies._

 

I think their soaps are just ok quality wise, but TBH, besides for three scents (which I love!), I think they smell really bad. However, I'm super finicky with smells and like smell sensitive. So, smells I normally don't like most would. I also am not huge on baths. I always thought baths were gross. You're sitting in your own flith. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, if you're not into baths, most of their products aren't for you. I do enjoy one of their shower jellies, but the other two stink imo. I stocked up on their Christmas jellies, though. Those smell good. I also like two of the shower gels, but nothing else in that range. I also think it's gross their products tend to contain things. It's like I don't want that junk on me or clogging my drain. My friend bought a bath bomb that had confetti in and I think that's the stupidest thing ever. I've noticed these things seem to go in trends, though. Like I remember years ago, maybe 10?, when Bath&Body (Funny, I never liked BB, either except for their sanitzers) was the rage and everyone had to have it. I guess, now, it's Lush? I'm sure in the next 5-10 years, some other bath company will come along and be the big thing.


----------



## Boasorte (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

I went in there today, the soaps smell GOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDD...
I really wanna try their stuff, so I bought an exfoliator.
I mainly went in there because 
A. I wanted to try their stuff after hearding such good things about it, not only online, in person too

B. Dove and Jergens started to break me out! No bueno.
I smelled this soap Sexy Peel today, I swear I wanted to take a bit out of it LOL


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

1.I bought a ton of stuff after Christmas when they were having their sales like soaps and gift sets

2. They have their head to toe deal on right now. I got it and I thought it was worth it because I got a massage bar which I love, a shampoo bar (Godiva) that I had wanted to try and a face mask (Cupcake) that is amazing!

3.They have all their Valentine Day stuff out now like the ex-factor soap and this mushroom bathbomb and the heart shaped soap I'm going to wait and see if it goes on sale afterwards cause there's nothing I really wanted..


----------



## Strawberrymold (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: LUSH!?!? Please peeps explain...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kenna23* 

 
_okay and another question if i like sweet and fruity things body wash from bath and body works such as warm vanilla sugar, irrestible apple, mango mar., and country apple, pink grapefruit. what would i like from LUSH!!!!_

 

For a citrus scent sexy peel soap is my all time fave soap. Also happy hippie shower gel is the shiznit. For vanilla I would try vanilla in the mist or honey i washed the kids or nubar (this smells like vanilla and pistacho... hard to explain but amazing!).

Excuse me I have to go bathe now to surround myself in lush numminess!


----------



## cutemiauw (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: LUSH!?!? Please peeps explain...*

I've been in and out of love for Lush for  five years I think... I tried some of their face cleanser, moisturizer, mask, shampoo, soap, bath bomb, toner... Here are the things that I love:

Dream Cream. It's the best body moisturizer for dry winter skin because it heals! It's pricey for that but it's the only one that works for me in winter. 
Tea Tree Water (toner). It has no alcohol, non drying, and tea tree to control my breakout. Still the best toner by far. 
The Olive Branch Shower Gel. I love how the smell still lingers even after the shower 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
Baby Face. It works well to remove makeup, doesn't irritate the eye area. A little bit weird to use at first because of the shape but it's kind of cute. Just one note: not the best cleanser to bring to a hot and humid place. It'll become all mushy and icky! 
Their face cleanser is also nice but after the initial crush I find myself reaching for the more practical cleanser .


----------



## Boasorte (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

Does anyone use their emotiebombs for the bedroom? I know it's for the shower but I couldn't stand that smell+my soap smell at once.
So today I decided to take a container, and drop a small piece in my itty bitty room, and the smell is divine!
Goodbye Glade and Febreeze!


----------



## twilightessence (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_Does anyone use their emotiebombs for the bedroom? I know it's for the shower but I couldn't stand that smell+my soap smell at once.
So today I decided to take a container, and drop a small piece in my itty bitty room, and the smell is divine!
Goodbye Glade and Febreeze!_

 
I've heard people using them as car air fresheners as well as room fresheners. I'm going to try both with my Double Fast Luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Kragey (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

I don't buy Lush anymore--I get my bath bombs and bubble bars from an eBay seller with a decent number of Lush dupes--but I just thought I'd throw in a few opinions on the scents. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now, scents are personal. I'm really in to spicy stuff (sandalwood is my absolute favorite; also, patchouli, cloves, cinnamon, etc.) and warm bakery smells (caramel, vanilla, toffee, so on and so on). Basically, if it makes me think of something "warm," I like it.  I kind of like "softer" flower smells (mild rose scents, jasmine, gardenia, magnolia) but hate anything super sweet (most cherry blossom smells, sweet pea, peaches, strawberries, lemons, apricots...ugh to anything that sweet). I can handle "mild" fruit smells (mango, blackberry) and "cool" smells (aloe, wintergreen), but I really don't want to bath in them. Also, I'm sensitive to smells, so some things smell mega-strong to me even if they aren't that potent. Just for reference's sake!

*Karma* is my favorite Lush scent! It has a strong note of patchouli, but the orange scent tempers a bit, so it doesn't smell like cheap incense. The bath melt is to DIE FOR, and it's shaped like a little pyramid! How cute!

*Rock Star *is WAY too sweet for me. I enjoy sniffing it once or twice, but then it starts to give me a headache, and I'd NEVER want to bathe in it. It kind of reminds me of gummy worms and cotton candy. My friend Joel's scent preferences are the complete opposite of mine, so he LOVES Rock Star.

If you really like sweet things, you might like *Godmother*, *Snow Fairy*, or *Angel's Delight*. I loathe them, but hey, that's because they smell like candy. 

The *Rub Rub Rub* shower gel made me sick to my stomach. It smells like rancid ocean water and rotting plants to me. I got a sample of this stuff and immediately tossed it in the apartment complex dumpster, because I didn't want its stench to infiltrate my apartment. It is, without a doubt, one of the few commercialized scents I cannot imagine ANYBODY liking. (If you do, props to you, but it was THAT disgusting to me.)

I can handle* Creamy Candy*, which makes me think of a "softer" Rock Star, but I won't repurchase it.

I really like *Honey I Washed The Kids*. As most people will tell you, it doesn't smell a whole lot like honey, more like butterscotch candy. But it's not a super-sweet smell, if that makes any sense! It's very rich. The *Honey Bee* bath bomb sounds a lot like HIWTK.

I used to have a couple of the *Playdoze* bath bars that a friend got off of eBay and didn't like, so she gave them to me. It's...unique. I don't hate it or love it. I can definitely smell lemongrass in it. BUT, it makes the water a cool color, and I can use a single Playdoze bar for 3 baths, easily.

I think *Blue Skies* is overpriced, but I like the spicy smell of it. Still, I prefer Karma; it's not quite as "heady" as BS.

I've had a *Vanilla Fountain* bath bomb and loved it! It's not that fake, super-sweet vanilla smell some products have; it's more like the smell of an actual vanilla bean. The *Vanilla In The Mist* soap smells similar.

*Porridge* has a really faint oatmeal and brown sugar smell, nothing too offensive. On the rare occasions when I go to an actual Lush store, the sales people are always nice enough to give me a small sample of this soap, since I don't really use soaps, but kinda like the milk exfoliation Porridge provides. Plus, it's gentle enough for my sensitive skin.

I've never used a *Flying Fox* product, but I remember sniffing it during a trip to the Lush in Pittsburgh and liking it. Alas, the only bottles of the FF shower gel they had left were the huge ones, and I prefer to get the smallest size. :/

I also sniffed *Demon In The Dark*, which smells like cool mint to me. Cleared my senses out, LOL! And it's nifty looking. I didn't buy it, though, because it's not a smell I like to bathe in. I also dislike "cool" smells in my house (ie, some people use Lush soap to perfume their house); I prefer "warm" smells.

I remember hating the smell of *Gavarnie* and *Bamboo* soap; they basically smelt like grass to me. Uck.

*Sunny Side* was really nice, although I doubt I'll purchase it again. It smelt like clementines, and yes, I really like that smell, but not to take a bath in. It supposedly has lemon scent in it, but all I could detect was that clementine-like smell, so I was moderately pleased with it. However, if you really like that smell and bright gold water, you'll probably want to check this one out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Sexy Peel*, by contrast, was the super-strong citrus smell I dislike. It kind of smells like lemon-lime soda, only sweeter (if that makes sense) and...a little like floor polish. A friend gave me a sliver of this to try because she loved it, but I just couldn't get past the smell.

I've gotten samples of *Snowcake* scented products before, and I like them. They have a slightly-sweet, creamy smell, almost like a mild cake batter smell. I wouldn't shell out the money for a huge Snowcake product, but I'm overjoyed when I get samples of it!


----------



## Boasorte (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

No wonder I don't like HIWTK I really hate the smell of butterscotch, but the SA yesterday convinced me to buy it anyway and this crap smells nasty!!!!

I need to check ebay for cheaper LUSH..... mostly soaps though


----------



## Kyandii (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_No wonder I don't like HIWTK I really hate the smell of butterscotch, but the SA yesterday convinced me to buy it anyway and this crap smells nasty!!!!

I need to check ebay for cheaper LUSH..... mostly soaps though_

 
I'd be carefull around Ebay at the moment there have been alot of items that are damaged/smashed beyond any use


----------



## franimal (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

I really love angels on bare skin, dark angels, king of the mods gel, butterball, sex bomb, godiva solid shampoo, the comforter bubble bar, honey I washed the kids, sandstone soap and mange too massage bar.

My bf loves coalface soap and razorantium shaving cream. 

I think their products are really hit or miss though. Very cute but sometimes gimmicky and not practical. Their bathbombs with a lot of food coloring leave a ring around my tub and stain my acryllic nails. Some of their stuff is very overpriced as well.


----------



## Boasorte (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kyandii* 

 
_I'd be carefull around Ebay at the moment there have been alot of items that are damaged/smashed beyond any use
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thanks, I went on ebay a few minutes ago, but was thinking to myself " I hate ebay why am I on here?" So I think I'll just buy from LUSH/LJ


----------



## Kragey (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_No wonder I don't like HIWTK I really hate the smell of butterscotch, but the SA yesterday convinced me to buy it anyway and this crap smells nasty!!!!

I need to check ebay for cheaper LUSH..... mostly soaps though_

 


LOL! Yeah, like I said, scents are personal. I kinda like that toffee/butterscotch/caramel-type smell, but if they make it REALLY sweet, it just disgusts me.


----------



## Boasorte (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kragey* 

 
_LOL! Yeah, like I said, scents are personal. I kinda like that toffee/butterscotch/caramel-type smell, but if they make it REALLY sweet, it just disgusts me._

 

So true, but after taking a shower with it, I realized it's not that bad. I mean I LOVE Sexy Peel, I can sniff it all day. But something too sweet, like Rockstar, bleh. I just couldn't take it.
I also love coconut smells, but I Should CoCo didn't smell like anything to me


----------



## InspiredBlue (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

I'm very curious about those shower-bomb things. I didn't know they existed until yesterday. Since I don't have a tub (and I'm not much of a bath person regardless) I'm happy they are inventing new fun shower products.
Can anyone comment on the three different scents?


----------



## Boasorte (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_I'm very curious about those shower-bomb things. I didn't know they existed until yesterday. Since I don't have a tub (and I'm not much of a bath person regardless) I'm happy they are inventing new fun shower products.
Can anyone comment on the three different scents?_

 
IMO they're a total waste of money, they're "suppose" to wake up your sinuses or whatever. But it's just something to make your shower smell good. I really can't remember the names, but one smell like Ginger, and there's a white one that smells kind of sweet, like a toned down Sexy Peel. But everyone likes diff. smells, so you'd have to check them out on your own


----------



## redenvelope (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_IMO they're a total waste of money, they're "suppose" to wake up your sinuses or whatever. But it's just something to make your shower smell good. I really can't remember the names, but one smell like Ginger, and there's a white one that smells kind of sweet, like a toned down Sexy Peel. But everyone likes diff. smells, so you'd have to check them out on your own 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I completely agree with this! I've tried them before and they smell good for a few minutes but then it is completely dissolved and the smell is gone.  But if you want to try one of them out I'd suggest up you gets; it smells like grapefruit and lemons!  Be sure to get a fresh one


----------



## banana1234 (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

i love everything lush, but i must admit, shower bombs are rubbish


----------



## Boasorte (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_i love everything lush, but i must admit, shower bombs are rubbish_

 
word
I now use them in my room instead of air spray, just take a jug or container, pop a piece in it, and my room smells wonderful!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

I tried Up you get this morning, and it's not really a new favorite, but for other reasons than mentioned by others. I liked the smell, but I think it wasn't really strong enough. I was hoping to be wowed by this burst of aromas, but I almost had to sniff the air in the shower to feel it.

As for the shower bombs dissolving too quick, the SA gave me the tip to place it sort of off to the side in the shower, not directly under the water flow. That way it lasts longer.


When I picked it up, I also got Babyface, and I do not understand this product at all. Is it supposed to leave this greasy film on my skin when I'm done?


----------



## Kyandii (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_When I picked it up, I also got Babyface, and I do not understand this product at all. Is it supposed to leave this greasy film on my skin when I'm done?_

 
If you use a bit of toner on a cotton pad it just wipes off


----------



## InspiredBlue (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kyandii* 

 
_If you use a bit of toner on a cotton pad it just wipes off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks, but I don't use (or own) toner. It's a skincare routine step that I'd never be bothered to do everyday, and that I've read enough times is meaningless anyway.

So is babyface useless if I don't user toner after it?


----------



## NatalieMT (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

I went to my local Lush yesterday, they were holding sort of a special weekend and were running lots of offers and also had some Retro products in stock. I bought -
Happy Pill Ballistic.
Amandopondo Melt.
Two Timing Tart Bubble Bar.
Dreamtime Melt.
Happy Blooming Melt.
Absolute Delight Ballistic.
The Comforter Bubble Bar.
Bohemian Soap (for my Mummy!).
Sandstone Soap (for my Mummy!).

Freebies -
Gratuitous Violet Soap x 2 (it's totally discontinued, no idea where they managed to bring it back from).
So White Ballisitic.
Satsumo Santa Ballistic.
Creme Anglais Cream (sample).
Mask of Magnaminty (big one YAY).
The Comforter Shower Gel (they were generous as it's the 500g size).

I tried the Happy Blooming yesterday in my bath and it was super lovely, it breaks into 3 pieces so I still have enough left for 2 more uses too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Smells like cherries and leaves you super moisturised without that oily feeling you sometimes get with say Butterball Ballistic.


----------



## redenvelope (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_Thanks, but I don't use (or own) toner. It's a skincare routine step that I'd never be bothered to do everyday, and that I've read enough times is meaningless anyway.

So is babyface useless if I don't user toner after it?_

 
Not at all! Just use a warm washcloth.


----------



## hairbands4ever (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: LUSH!?!? Please peeps explain...*

My favorite thing so far has been their Sex Bomb bath bomb. I had a spa day with a bunch of LUSH goodies last weekend while my husband had drill, and when he came home and went in the restroom he asked me what smelled so good - it was the Sex Bomb. I would love a body spray that smells like it! I also like their Lip Squeak lip balm, it's apple-y. And Oatifix mask, it feels soothing on my dry and sensitive skin. And as a bonus, it smells like banana bread! They were running an awesome sale the day that I was in there - for every $50 you spent, you got to pick out a free holiday kit of any value! I spent $100, and got $110 worth of free products!


----------



## Sojourner (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: LUSH!?!? Please peeps explain...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_I really don't care for Lush. Surprisingly we don't have a Lush store around here so when I ran into one, I had to check it out because of the hype. I just didn't see what the big deal was, but then again I don't care for bath products at all._

 
Same here! I bought a couple of things from them and they gave me their newspaper 'Lush Times' or whatever it is called and I don't see what the fuss is about. I read that paper thoroughly - I'm ingredient obsessed - and Sodium Laureth Sulphate is their favourite ingredient, which is not good for sensitive skin. That wouldn't matter to people with normal skin I guess but also I think their stuff is too expensive for what it is ingredient wise. I just see it as the new Body Shop (or not so new lol since it's been around for a few years).


----------



## cyanidewine (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: LUSH!?!? Please peeps explain...*

I'm a huge bath and soap person and I LOVE LUSH, the scents are great, they seem to clean and moisturize well and they're fun! I really like their jello/jelly styled soaps. I would however advise against any bath bombs (and not just by them but anyone!) with flowers or confetti, I had a hefty plumbers bill to remove rose petals from my drain after a rosey bath bomb, and the petals didn't look that great. Otherwise, I love their soaps, and my boyfriend loves them too! He's a pretty simple and manly guy so that's saying a lot for him. He really likes the scents and how well they clean


----------



## redenvelope (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: LUSH!?!? Please peeps explain...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kenna23* 

 
_okay and another question if i like sweet and fruity things body wash from bath and body works such as warm vanilla sugar, irrestible apple, mango mar., and country apple, pink grapefruit. what would i like from LUSH!!!!_

 
anything from the vanilla line, honey I washed the kids soap, sexy peel, godmother, sweetie pie, rock star, snow fairy, i love juicy, fairy tale sugar scrub, american cream


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: LUSH!?!? Please peeps explain...*

Well it's just another brand in the "all natural" hype. With loads of potential irritating plant extracs and essential oils which can cause perfume allergy. So I am not on that wagon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also PLEASE remember that soap in bars contain ingredients that can clog pores (the same ingredients that keep the soap solid). So if you tend to get breakouts stick with liquid products which are far better.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: LUSH!?!? Please peeps explain...*

So I just looked at the first product I found on Lush's website. The Coalface cleanser.

"We add in rosewood and sandalwood as a balance to soothe and calm, and softening licorice root decoction."

Rosewood and Sandalwood is nothing more than perfume, which smells nice, but definitely doesn't balance og soothe the skin. It's just perfume which can cause allergy and irritation. And Liquorice is a known skin irritant.

I am sure it smells very nice, but please don't believe the claims about special benefits for your skin. It's quite the opposite.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: LUSH!?!? Please peeps explain...*

They also as far as I can see use quite a lot of Sodium Lauryl Sulfate, which is a chemical cleansing agent that can be very irritating to your skin. So please be carefull if you have sensitive skin.

Sodium lauryl sulfate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## cyanidewine (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: LUSH!?!? Please peeps explain...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katjamo* 

 
_So I just looked at the first product I found on Lush's website. The Coalface cleanser.

"We add in rosewood and sandalwood as a balance to soothe and calm, and softening licorice root decoction."

Rosewood and Sandalwood is nothing more than perfume, which smells nice, but definitely doesn't balance og soothe the skin. It's just perfume which can cause allergy and irritation. And Liquorice is a known skin irritant.

I am sure it smells very nice, but please don't believe the claims about special benefits for your skin. It's quite the opposite._

 
I'm guessing the rosewood and sandalwood are supposed to be soothing scents, and not soothing to the skin.


----------



## TheBigO (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: LUSH!?!? Please peeps explain...*

*I've been using Lush products religiously for a few months now. The store is about an hour away from my home, which justifies why their products are so awesome. I don't have to pay hefty shipping fees like with companies  order from online. I love the natural ingredients and their innovation. I love the customer service and the quality put into each product.

Essentially, what makes Lush so great is that the products work, and work very well.

It is really one of those companies you have to try for yourself. I have dry skin and they work wonders without irritation or without clogging pores.*


----------



## TheBigO (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: LUSH!?!? Please peeps explain...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cyanidewine* 

 
_I'm guessing the rosewood and sandalwood are supposed to be soothing scents, and not soothing to the skin._

 
*
Actually, Indians use sandalwood to clear and tone the skin. I've been using sandalwood for a year and I love it. The scent is mild and non-irritating for my dry, sensitive skin. You can mix it with yogurt, strawberry powder or milk.*


----------



## bellaboomboom (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: LUSH!?!? Please peeps explain...*

Hi all!  I am new to LUSH since this past holiday season.  So far I've used and liked very much:  sexy peel soap, Snow Fairy shower gel, Sympathy for the Skin Body lotion, Rock Star soap, and Dream Cream.

However, I did try to use my sexy boy message bar and it was like putting Crisco on my skin.  Does anyone use it that can fill me in?  Should I have used it in the shower?  I had to use another soap to get the slimy greasy feeling off of me.  I was disappointed cause the soap is so cute!


----------



## Honey xOo (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: LUSH!?!? Please peeps explain...*

what are the best smelling coconut and cake scented items?(that u like all around, not just because it smells really good )i want to place a new order and be happy with everything i get for once lol. u can reccomend any type of product, i'm just really interested in those 2 types of scent.


----------



## greengoesmoo (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: LUSH!?!? Please peeps explain...*

Lush saved my life the other day! 

I was being dragged shopping in London bored, pissed off and tired.

When we got off at one of the undeground stations I caught a familiar whiff and OMFG there it was, a BIG lush store in the underground shopping area. Just the smell was enough to remind me I could go home and sink into a tub of it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 London didn't seem so bad after that. 

I can't remember the station, it's near edgeware road.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: LUSH!?!? Please peeps explain...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaboomboom* 

 
_However, I did try to use my sexy boy message bar and it was like putting Crisco on my skin.  Does anyone use it that can fill me in?  Should I have used it in the shower?  I had to use *another soap* to get the slimy greasy feeling off of me.  I was disappointed cause the soap is so cute!_

 
(my bolding)

I think you have misunderstood what the product is for. A _massage bar_ is like a massage oil in solid form. You use it when giving someone or yourself a massage. (Though they work nicely as a body moisturizer too.)

It is _not_ a soap.


----------



## franimal (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

What is Lush's policy on samples?

The first time I went I got 3 full products, plus 3-4 samples free. At a different store they looked at me like I was crazy when I asked if they had any samples. (I spent $100+ both times I went.) I just wonder if there is a policy or if anyone knows which stores hook it up?

The universal city walk (in LA) was the one that hooked me up. The Santa Monica store didn't give me any samples.


----------



## MissCrystal (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *franimal* 

 
_What is Lush's policy on samples?

The first time I went I got 3 full products, plus 3-4 samples free. At a different store they looked at me like I was crazy when I asked if they had any samples. (I spent $100+ both times I went.) I just wonder if there is a policy or if anyone knows which stores hook it up?

The universal city walk (in LA) was the one that hooked me up. The Santa Monica store didn't give me any samples._

 

there's no policy some stores give them out some don't. It also depends on the SA. i went once and spent $100 and didn't get any samples i asked the guy and he looked at me funny to, but then he gave w/e samples i wanted. He's like okay i'll give u some. It really depnds on the SA, i think  lush is not required to give them out .. but its always nice to get them


----------



## Kyandii (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

If you go in during busy times E.G weekends, lunchtimes, christmas 
you'll find they are alot less likely to give you any, also new employees and christmas temps often are told to not give out samples.


----------



## luxury (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

I purchased the Dark Angels Black Sugar and Charcoal Scrub and I LOVE it. Really controls oil and makes my face feel soft.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

i bought the head to toe box set today. has some very nice goodies inside! most are little sample sized items - but fabulous non the less!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

I will get a Lush haul on March 20th - to celebrate the official start of spring


----------



## MissCrystal (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I will get a Lush haul on March 20th - to celebrate the official start of spring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

last year around spring they had cute LE little bunny soaps for easter ... i missed out on them but this year i hope to get some .. just in case your interested for your haul.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissCrystal* 

 
_last year around spring they had cute LE little bunny soaps for easter ... i missed out on them but this year i hope to get some .. just in case your interested for your haul. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh, that sounds really cute! thanks!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissCrystal* 

 
_last year around spring they had cute LE little bunny soaps for easter ... i missed out on them but this year i hope to get some .. just in case your interested for your haul.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yes i saw these in the lush magazine they give you! i think it's a bath bomb shaped like a bunny, a robot shaped bath bomb and also a chick shaped one. they all look super cute!!


----------



## Boasorte (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

THey now have some LE bathbombs with the American Flag, and some hot green shower gel called " electo-" something, I forget. I dislike liquid soap so I didn't pay it much attention, although it smelled nice. 

And OMFG OCEAN SALT!!! <3 why haven't I tried that stuff before? Pure heaven on my face and body...


----------



## Cyanide.Candy (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

I'm a total Lush Virgin - ok, there goes, I've said it.

In my defence the nearest one is a 3 hour drive from me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am however planning on doing a large haul next week when I'm in Belfast, yipeee!

Just wondering what are the staples/must haves I should look out for?

So far on my rather small and meagre list is:

Ultrabland cleanser
Bubblegum lip scrub

Help me spend my hard earned monies there, what should I get?


----------



## MissCrystal (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cyanide.Candy* 

 
_I'm a total Lush Virgin - ok, there goes, I've said it.

In my defence the nearest one is a 3 hour drive from me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am however planning on doing a large haul next week when I'm in Belfast, yipeee!

Just wondering what are the staples/must haves I should look out for?

So far on my rather small and meagre list is:

Ultrabland cleanser
Bubblegum lip scrub

Help me spend my hard earned monies there, what should I get? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

you should get the godmother soap .. it has a sweet smell to it if you like that sort of thing.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








seanik soild shampoo is AMAZINGG it makes my hair feel so clean and fresh and gives it a ton of volume.

Also if you like sweet smells also try yummy yummy yummy shower gel .. love this stuff.

American Cream conditioner is another one of faves .. lovee this stuff.


Check out the cleaners/toners to depending on your skin type 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







hope i helped you lol


----------



## Cyanide.Candy (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

You have indeed, thanks a million! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd been eying up the Godmother soap on the website earlier, so think I'll def try that too!

Can't wait to actually get to the store and oooh the smells and fragances... can't wait!!

I want one of everything already!


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

I'll never forget the first time I ever went into a Lush shop - it was the one at Covent Garden in London and it was so amazing!  

We now have Lush shops here in the US, but I'll never forget my "first time". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Speaking of, I need to stock up on bath bombs.  A lot of other companies make bath fizzies these days, but Lush still makes the best ones by far, IMHO.


----------



## dnelson (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_Does anyone use their emotiebombs for the bedroom? I know it's for the shower but I couldn't stand that smell+my soap smell at once.
So today I decided to take a container, and drop a small piece in my itty bitty room, and the smell is divine!
Goodbye Glade and Febreeze!_

 

Did you put it in water or just a container??


----------



## lafemmenoir (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: LUSH!?!? Please peeps explain...*

I don't take baths, my hair regime is finally where my hair likes it, so anything else like shower or face stuff you all recommend? I don't enjoy baths personally and don't feel clean when I have one.  TIA!


----------



## thekatalyst (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

I'm also pretty new to Lush, other than a few bathbombs that I don't specifically recall. Can anybody name some more must-haves or can you direct me to another thread or forum where I could acquire such knowledge?


----------



## Susanne (Mar 6, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissCrystal* 

 
_last year around spring they had cute LE little bunny soaps for easter ... i missed out on them but this year i hope to get some .. just in case your interested for your haul. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I just got the advertisement per mail today - the LE Easter soaps will be back this year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







German link: http://www.lush-shop.de/ostern.677.0...71b4vtau11bi26

US link: http://www.lushusa.com/shop/limited-edition/


----------



## finchkittie (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

Y'know..I've always heard such AMAZINGGGG things about Lush that have made me want to try it for years. The scents sound like they'd be mouthwatering, the products themselves look fabulous and I love the advertising. I've always thought I've been missing out on this heaven-in-a-bar, miracle soap. Boy, was I wrong! I just got a good couple Lush products such as HIWTK, Snowcake, Rockstar, etc. Before receiving those I had even ordered HIWTK and Rockstar fragrance oils to make my own soap, since I figured they'd smell incredible and what better way to kick off this new hobby than with a #1 selling fragrance! But yeah, definitely did not work out for me. I don't understand why everyone's so crazy about these scents! Even my family and boyfriend thought they smelled awful. So yeah, I'm dissapointed to say the least. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The only product I was able to get use out of the lot is the American Cream conditioner, which I still wouldn't buy again. So boo, Lush just isn't for me!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

I guess all things can't work for all people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got a _New_ shampoo bar yesterday. It will be interesting to try out. My scalp is so messed up from this cold, that _Soak and float_ isn't really doing anything for me anymore, so I might as well mix it up.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

I will buy Big Shampoo, King of Skin and The Comforter Bubble next week


----------



## staceb1990 (Mar 16, 2010)

*Ordering from Lush UK*

Hey everybody 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I placed an order last Tuesday at the Lush Uk site for a couple of items because with the current exchange rate it's cheaper. I ordered four things, one being a fresh lush mask. A couple days later I received an email telling me that they would be unable to ship the mask due to shelf life, which is fine. I emailed back saying that's okay as long as I'm not charged for it. On their website it says shipping to US is usually 5-7 business days.

Now, it's a full week later and my order is still listed as "pending", and the mask is still listed as part of the order. My question is, is this normal? And how long, if you order from the UK site from the US, does it usually take to arrive?

Thanks in advance! Hopefully I'm not just being overly neurotic about this....


----------



## Susanne (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: Ordering from Lush UK*

I ordered once from the German website and got my order after four days if I remember correctly.

Has the UK site a hotline you can call and ask? Moreover we get a sending number here for every order where we can follow the order at DHL.


----------



## SuomeaSorceress (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: Ordering from Lush UK*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *staceb1990* 

 
_Hey everybody 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I placed an order last Tuesday at the Lush Uk site for a couple of items because with the current exchange rate it's cheaper. I ordered four things, one being a fresh lush mask. A couple days later I received an email telling me that they would be unable to ship the mask due to shelf life, which is fine. I emailed back saying that's okay as long as I'm not charged for it. On their website it says shipping to US is usually 5-7 business days.

Now, it's a full week later and my order is still listed as "pending", and the mask is still listed as part of the order. My question is, is this normal? And how long, if you order from the UK site from the US, does it usually take to arrive?

Thanks in advance! Hopefully I'm not just being overly neurotic about this...._

 
Hiya, I'm in the UK and order from the UK website. ALL of my orders still say 'pending' even after I've recieved them. I have 'pending' orders from two years ago! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope that your stuff has arrived (just realised you posted about three days ago!), just wanted to say it's probably best to just ignore that 'pending' message on your account.
Hope that's helped.


----------



## astronaut (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: LUSH!?!? Please peeps explain...*

Okay so I'm going to swallow my words because I just purchased some products from Lush and they are not bad at all. I still don't care for their bath products because I'm just not into body products but I bought a couple of their face products and got some samples as well and I'm liking it! I don't care for them being "natural" and all that; I don't buy into it, but the products worked pretty well with my skin and I'm going to check out their other face products. The thing I don't like though is the solid products, a bit hard for me to get used to.


----------



## staceb1990 (Mar 20, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

Thanks both of you! My stuff arrived the day after I posted this. I was just worried because I live in the US, and I wasn't sure if that was affecting things.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 20, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

^^^ Enjoy!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 20, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

I have this idea of getting a bathbomb, splitting it in half, and using it in my shower as an "emotibomb" substitute. Because the emotibomb selection is so boring. I wonder how it would work out. Obviously I'd go for on that doesn't have any stuff (i.e. rosebuds) in it.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 20, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

I got some Lush today as well!


----------



## Almost black. (Mar 20, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

I've been lurking at Lush products for years but never really purchased something. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, recently Lacquerized wrote about Lemony Flutter cuticle butter so I went to a Lush store and purchased it. Have to admit I adore it! I've been using it for only few days but I love the smell of it, and my cuticles do like nice and soft in the morning (I apply it before I go to bed). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I have to admit I'd rather eat most of Lush products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They simply smell amazingly!


----------



## Mabelle (Mar 20, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

i bought a bathbomb called... Celebutant or something?
It was part of their Canadian Promoted line... It was huge, FULL of glitter and stars and had canadian flags and streamers inside. It was SO much fun.


----------



## Mygreatlove (Mar 20, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

I've just recently started getting REALLY into Lush and all I can say is I'm in love! I was using cynthia silvia stout shampoo and american cream conditioner and was starting to not like them so I switched to Daddy-o shampoo and veganese conditioner. Love this combo so much more! I also got another big shampoo, another dream wash, another dream cream, therapy massage bar, buffy, and a bath bomb, melt, and bubble bar to take my first bath ever! It's was so heavenly


----------



## Sinford (Mar 21, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

I love Lush skincare, I have dry skin with some oily areas on my nose and chin.

I use Angels on Bare Skin in the morning, which is a really gentle exfoliator and has lavender in it to balance the skin, the I use Eau Roma Water toner to remove any cleanser traces and then I moisturise with Celestial, which is a moisturiser for sensitive skin, my skin isn't that sensitive but I find it works really well with my skin, keeping everything soft and supple.

At night I take my make up off with Ultra Bland, which is a great product, don't think you have to use loads of it, literally a tiny amount on one finger can be spread around your whole face, rubbed into the make up to dissolve it, it's gentle enough to use around your eyes. I take this off with a hot face cloth or preferably a hot muslin cloth. I then remove any traces with Tea Tree Toner before moisturising with Skin Nanny. This moisturiser is pretty heavy so I wouldn't recommend it to anyone that doesn't have dry skin. Now that it's getting warmer, it's becoming a bit to heavy even for me, so soon enough I'm going to start using Dream Cream (the body moisturiser) as my night cream as it's lighter but still beneficial to my skin.

About 3 times a week I use Dark Angels all over my face in the shower (because it's so messy!) concentrating on my oily areas before rinsing off under the shower head with a face cloth. This stuff can be tricksey and leave traces of black on your face so I make sure there's nothing left in the mirror after I get out of the shower, before toning with Eau Roma Water and then moisturising. A lot of the time when I'm using Dark Angels in the shower I use a bit on my chest to get rid of any little pimples that might be lurking there too.

So that's my regime, I do use other Lush products on my face from time to time as well as shower stuff, massage bars, hair care etc. but these ones are the main ones. I'm looking forward to trying the new solid serums that just came out.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

I used Lush BIG shampoo today for the first time!

It does look gross, I don't like the smell - but the result is awesome!

My hair is really fine without volume and tends to grease - after using this shampoo it feels very clean but still soft and well moisturized. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish it would smell a bit better. I will definitely keep using it!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

The Whoosh shower jelly I'm using right now is so fresh and so much fun! Love it


----------



## Boasorte (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

are'nt the bath bombs suppose to turn your water a dfferent color? All mine did was leave a bunch of confetti in the tub!! Never buying it again!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_are'nt the bath bombs suppose to turn your water a dfferent color? All mine did was leave a bunch of confetti in the tub!! Never buying it again!_

 
Different bath bombs do different things - some have a lot of color, others have rosebuds, confetti, and all kinds of different things. Read the descriptions or ask a SA.


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

I went to my local Lush shop on Sunday, came away with:

Honey, I Washed the Kids soap (my brother & his girlfriend are coming for a visit next weekend and wanted to put out some gorgeous soap for them to use)
Sexy Peel soap (amazing gorgeous citrus smell!)
Golden Slumbers bath bomb (already used, ahhh, it was lovely)
Shower bomb x2 in Up You Gets (the citrusy one) - so excited there are shower bombs now!  Going to try it tomorrow.

They gave me a sample of Ocean Salt facial scrub, which I look forward to trying.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

Enjoy, Rachel!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I went to my local Lush shop on Sunday, came away with:

Honey, I Washed the Kids soap (my brother & his girlfriend are coming for a visit next weekend and wanted to put out some gorgeous soap for them to use)
Sexy Peel soap (amazing gorgeous citrus smell!)
Golden Slumbers bath bomb (already used, ahhh, it was lovely)
Shower bomb x2 in Up You Gets (the citrusy one) - so excited there are shower bombs now!  Going to try it tomorrow.

They gave me a sample of Ocean Salt facial scrub, which I look forward to trying.




_

 
do it! ocean salt is soooooo goood! better than VAE


----------



## Susanne (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_do it! ocean salt is soooooo goood! better than VAE_

 
One more reason to try it! I love the VAE but it was LE and I am not sure if it comes back in 2010.


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_do it! ocean salt is soooooo goood! better than VAE_

 
Ooooh, good to know!  Thanks Sally.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

Ok, the BIG shampoo is amazing! The best shampoo I have tried in ages. 

Still after a warm day and 90 minutes of workout my hair still feels so soft and clean! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So soft. And I just have to wash my hair all three days if I want which is.... amazing.


----------



## Mygreatlove (Mar 26, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

So I just placed my first big Lush order from the UK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got:
Happy Easter Egg (Yellow)
Aqua Mirablis Underwater 
Mud Flats Soap
Mask Of Magnaminty 
Dreamtime Bath Melt 
Happy Blooming Bath Melt
Ocean Salt 
Lemony Flutter 
6 Tea Tree Toner Tabs
Dream Cream
Full of Grace Serum Bar



So excited to get this stuff


----------



## NatalieMT (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

I went to my local Lush this morning, they were holding a Retro weekend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I picked up -

Uluru Ballistic
Ne Worry Pas Ballistic
Hippy Chick Ballistic
Ickle Baby Bot Ballistic
Fluffy Egg Ballistic
Aura Suavis Bubble Bar
Dorothy Bubble Bar
Something Wicked Bath Melt

Dorothy smells SO good, I really hope they keep that one on after Easter. I may have also found a new love in Uluru. <3


----------



## Sweexy985 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Goin to Lush*

I've tried two of Lush's moisturizers so far; Celestial and Skin Nanny.

I first bought Celestial because it's marketed to sensitive skin types. Celestial smells really fresh (like vanilla and almonds) and is very  creamy. At the beginning it was working really great for about a month or two, but after my skin had it's fill of it, it just started breaking me out. Bummer.


Skin Nanny is extremely thick. I'm thinking this stuff would be hell on pores of all kinds, and while it works great for under eye circles, it does tend to break me out and make me look like a washed my face with canola oil. 

So while I love Lush bath products, I"m kind of scared to try another moisturizer right now.  My skin is just now recovering from the acne and I don't want to go down that path anymore. I guess my skin just likes being dry?


----------



## greengoesmoo (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: Goin to Lush*

I found the "enzymion" facial moisturiser to be completely non greasy and actually helped my skin out a bit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's VERY light, sinks in quick, non oily, fruity earthy with a hint of fresh mould. (Better than it sounds)

I have tried paradise regained which gave me more zits than I have had since I hit puberty.. 

I guess like all things it just boils down to your skin type.


----------



## Mixxi (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mygreatlove* 

 
_So I just placed my first big Lush order from the UK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got:

Full of Grace Serum Bar



So excited to get this stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

LOVELOVELOVE. I have been using this as a night time moisturiser and it's amazing for my skin. I usually use Gorgeous from Lush which is amazing and still use in the morning (mixed with the new Skin Pigments which are also awesome) but using Full of Grace as a night serum has made my skin feel so soft but not oily at all. It's also helping my spot scars to fade too.


----------



## kittykit (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

Went to Lush on Monday, came home with Honey, I Washed the Kids and Smitten. I really love Smitten


----------



## Mixxi (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

Have you tried Snowcake soap that comes out at Christmas? It has the same scent as Smitten. I've washed with Snowcake before and then used Smitten as a body lotion <3 amazing.


----------



## TheBigO (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

*Are you kidding me? I live for LUSH.
My skin care regemen has changed because of Lush:
Wash regularly with Lush Orange Peel or Rx for Brown Skin Bright and Even Exfoliating Cleanser
Moisturize with Lush Skin Drink
Steam face with essential oils 
Facial with Indian powders
Moisturize again with Skin Drink*


----------



## Kragey (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_I have this idea of getting a bathbomb, splitting it in half, and using it in my shower as an "emotibomb" substitute. Because the emotibomb selection is so boring. I wonder how it would work out. Obviously I'd go for on that doesn't have any stuff (i.e. rosebuds) in it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I've done this once or twice with especially strong bath bombs and bubble bars, although they're usually not from Lush--I use them as air fresheners. I basically set them on a plastic bag on the back of the toilet, and they give off enough fragrance that it's there when you walk in the room and it masks the toilet, but it's not in-your-face.

I don't split them in half for that, though, I use the whole bomb/bar.


----------



## dopista (Apr 9, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

I felt I needed to share my nearly finished first jar of Love lettuce fresh face mask.. I'm a LUSH newbie so excuse the current giant grin on my face!


----------



## Mygreatlove (Apr 9, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

Anyone else as excited as I am for the NA forum party April 15? I can't wait!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 9, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

I really love my BIG shampoo. Now I will try Retread or Jungle conditioner as well!


----------



## kittykit (Apr 9, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

Are their face masks good?


----------



## Kragey (Apr 9, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_Are their face masks good?_

 

Yes, although it depends on what your skin type is and which mask you're using. Certain masks are recommended for certain skin types/problems. I've used Mask of Magnaminty and Cupcake before, and I liked both.


----------



## everglot (Apr 9, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

i'm sorry if this has been asked like a million times but have any of you tried melting down your soaps?  i have porridge which i love but it starts getting pretty harsh after i've used it maybe a handful of times and i've heard that people melt them down, strain them and then get the soap they want.  i tried once with a small piece just to try it out and it looked like it was just burning after maybe 5 seconds in the microwave.  does anyone have any suggestings?


----------



## miss_dre (Apr 9, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

I seriously need a LUSH intervention! It totally doesn't help that there's a boutique in the mall where I work. I usually end up going there about twice a week.
My recent favorites include BIG shampoo and Rehab shampoo. In the shower I will take a bit of BIG and mix it with a bit of Rehab, and it makes my hair soo shiny and soo soft! It looks great and feels amazing!
I also am in love with their face masks! So far I've tried the Love Lettuce and A Crash Course in Skincare. Both are awesome!
The list can go on and on....


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

I am in love with my Mange Too massage bar. I got it last week and cannot stop using it. My hubby really likes it too


----------



## Novavelle (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

lush is love!
I found out about lush last year and ever since have been hooked, I buy soaps, bomb's, bubble bar's... omg melt's lol whatever I can get my hand's on, my store isn't close but i manage to still do damage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the girl's at the store 90 minutes away know me by name if that tell's ya anything... lush is just as addicting as MAC for me


----------



## Babylard (Apr 15, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

i am lovvvinggg grease lightning


----------



## angelisagemini (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

I love LUSH. Mange too makes me so happy. I loved the scent of the street party bath bomb...but not so much the glitter fallout in my tub. 
I sniff my hair like a crack fiend after I use American Cream conditioner. 

I can't wait till we move and I can put in a huge order!


----------



## greengoesmoo (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

Sounds like you guys can help me here!

Lush do some kind of bring it back for freebies offer on containers. 

Can you tell me which ones I can take back? Is it just black pots? Or can I take bubble bath bottles and lipbalm tins too?

Also, what do you get when you take these things back? I have heard about a "fresh face mask" what is this? Is that the only option? Any info plz! 

Hope someone can help me!


----------



## greengoesmoo (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Have a Favorite LUSH Mask?*

Mask of Magnaminty everytime! I like the sharp minty scent which is a nice change from a lot of thier other products which although fantastic can be a little cloying.
I am just finishing up my fourth tub of this stuff. 
Best applied with the back of a spoon!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I really love my BIG shampoo. Now I will try Retread or Jungle conditioner as well!_

 
i got a hair care set today, it was 7 items for $14, and they are generous sample sizes! i got the one with Big and jungle conditioner. i thought of you susanne when i picked the Big set 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greengoesmoo* 

 
_Sounds like you guys can help me here!

Lush do some kind of bring it back for freebies offer on containers. 

Can you tell me which ones I can take back? Is it just black pots? Or can I take bubble bath bottles and lipbalm tins too?

Also, what do you get when you take these things back? I have heard about a "fresh face mask" what is this? Is that the only option? Any info plz! 

Hope someone can help me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i asked them about it today - the girl told me that its 5 of the black pots (like what ocean salt comes in), and you get a free face mask. its a great idea!)

i also picked up fresh pharmacy facewash to try, and got a sample of enzymion moisturiser to try out. i love lush!


----------



## shimmergrass (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Have a Favorite LUSH Mask?*

i think i will get MoM soon. i was on the look out for a mask as well. i just checked the lush website and they have lip scrubs... is that smtg new?


----------



## Susanne (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_i got a hair care set today, it was 7 items for $14, and they are generous sample sizes! i got the one with Big and jungle conditioner. i thought of you susanne when i picked the Big set 


i also picked up fresh pharmacy facewash to try, and got a sample of enzymion moisturiser to try out. i love lush!_

 
My hair has really changed since I am using BIG shampoo!!

And I just wanted to write that I love Fresh Farmacy for cleaning my oily /combination skin in the mornings! I use Purity by Philosophy to take my makeup off in the eveningy, but Fresh Farmacy is awesome in the mornings. I got a sample as well and will definitely buy it!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Have a Favorite LUSH Mask?*

oh i must try MoM next time i go it! yes i think the lip scrubs are new product


----------



## greengoesmoo (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

^^ You'll love the enzymoin!! 
It says on the pot it's great under make up, and it's no lie! It's very light! I don't wear liquid foundation, just a dust of light powder and it keeps hold for hours! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I never go to thier website because I can't show restraint.

Have you tried the face mask you get free? Think it'd be suitable for oily skin?


----------



## Nzsallyb (Apr 24, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greengoesmoo* 

 
_^^ You'll love the enzymoin!! 
It says on the pot it's great under make up, and it's no lie! It's very light! I don't wear liquid foundation, just a dust of light powder and it keeps hold for hours! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I never go to thier website because I can't show restraint.

Have you tried the face mask you get free? Think it'd be suitable for oily skin?_

 
i think you get to pick the facemask from the ones that you keep in the fridge? i would double check with them


----------



## Mixxi (Apr 30, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

Yeah it's the fresh face masks which have about 5/6 uses in them that you get for free 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd recommend Love Lettuce or Cupcake for oily skin.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 30, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

I am using Fresh Farmacy ever morning now since two weeks and my skin has become so much better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love it.


----------



## Steel Magnolia (May 3, 2010)

*Re: Lush*

Had a nice lush haul today!

Yummy yummy yummy shower gel
The Blonde solid shampoo
Strawberry feels forever massage bar 
Wiccy magic beans massage bar (free tin)
Large buffy (I keep running out!)
Aqua Mirabilis (free tin)
More rockstar soap
Sultana of soap
Bohemian soap
Ice blue soap
Demon in the dark soap
Dream Cream
Charity Pot
Marilyn hair treatment


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 6, 2010)

Yesterday I recieved two Lush items that I won from a Giveaway. I got the Comforter Bubble Bar and Porridge bar soap and I love them!! These are my very first Lush items ever since I've heard great things about them!!! For bath bombs, which ones do you guys recommend? Also, same for the bubble bars, masks and soaps.


----------



## nonchalantbeaut (May 7, 2010)

I am just getting into Lush myself and went to an event at my local store today. I love all of their products that have the Karma scent. Its a nice clean and fresh smell with a hint of citrus. The product I just had to go back to the store for was the sex bomb bath bomb. I love the smell and the first time I saw it, someone bought all of them before I could get back to the display. 

I say if you like the products you have already tried and you have the cash, check your local free standing store for their next event because they give goody bags when you spent a certain amount of money (so far from $45 - $50 from what I've seen). I had to spend $50 today to get mine but I recieved around $30 in free stuff plus a coupon and a invite to there next event, so it was like getting $80 worth of stuff for $50. My store also had snacks from a local resturant in the mall, wine, free makeup consueltations with Benefit, and they were doing facials and other treatments if you r.s.v.p. for them. The event was their annual Ladies Night. I really love going in the store and the staff at the two Lush stores I have been to so far are super nice and helpful. 

Hope this info helps you out.


----------



## Susanne (May 7, 2010)

I will go to Lush next week on Saturday again!


----------



## staceb1990 (May 7, 2010)

Has anybody tried their new color supplements? I think I'm going to order it, but I don't know if I should go for light yellow or light pink...


----------



## Susanne (May 15, 2010)

I bought Fresh Farmacy today and they told me at the Lush store there will be new products soon!

A foot scrub

A body scrub

A body mask

Sounds good!


----------



## nunu (May 15, 2010)

I bought _another _Honey I washed the kids soap. I also got the bubblegum lip scrub and i love it!!! It smells soo nice and it's edible so don't worry if it gets in your mouth!


----------



## Susanne (May 15, 2010)

The bubblegum lip scrub is awesome! I love it, too.


----------



## InspiredBlue (May 15, 2010)

I could use a lip scrub, and a foot scrub. Especially the latter. My feet are not sandal ready at all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I might have to stop by Lush then.


----------



## LMD84 (May 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I bought Fresh Farmacy today and they told me at the Lush store there will be new products soon!

A foot scrub

A body scrub

A body mask

Sounds good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ooohh a foot scrub sounds great and body mask would be cool too! thanks for the info!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I bought another Honey I washed the kids soap. I also got the bubblegum lip scrub and i love it!!! It smells soo nice and it's edible so don't worry if it gets in your mouth!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





 The bubblegum lip scrub is awesome! I love it, too._

 
yes i love the bubblegum lipscrub too! however i think more goes in my mouth than on my lips


----------



## Steel Magnolia (May 20, 2010)

Placed a MASSIVE Uk order on sunday, cant wait for it to come. Heres what I ordered:

Yummy yummy yummy shower gel 500ml
Happy4Sad shower gel 500ml
Tramp shower gel 250ml
American cream conditioner 250ml
Antiphilitron shampoo 100ml
Daddy-o shampoo 100ml
Dream cream
Snake oil scalp massage bar
Candy fluff dusting powder
Bewitched massage bar
Ego massage bar
Each peach massage bar
Soft coeur massage bar
2 free tins!
Honey I washed the kids soap
17 cherry tree lane soap

Apparently my samples are grass shower gel, aqua marina cleanser, porridge soap, and Whoosh! shower jelly


----------



## Mabelle (May 20, 2010)

ohh i wonder what what kind of format the body scrubs will come in.

I have the sugar scrubs, and while i LOVE the effect (i have the green one for cellulite, and it does work) they are hard to work with. I haveto crack them into 4 parts (and if yopuve had one for a while they get rock hard), you cant get any water on the other peices (they get hard) and then wet a bit, crumble it in your hand, and massage your body, without washing it all off. I usually end up turning off the water while im massaging...


----------



## libra276 (May 23, 2010)

dream cream is just divine!!


----------



## Susanne (May 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_*ohh i wonder what what kind of format the body scrubs will come in.*

I have the sugar scrubs, and while i LOVE the effect (i have the green one for cellulite, and it does work) they are hard to work with. I haveto crack them into 4 parts (and if yopuve had one for a while they get rock hard), you cant get any water on the other peices (they get hard) and then wet a bit, crumble it in your hand, and massage your body, without washing it all off. I usually end up turning off the water while im massaging..._

 
I love the body scrubs from The Body Shop - so I am interested if I love these new ones from Lush more or not


----------



## Mygreatlove (May 24, 2010)

Are you ladies talking about Brimstone body scrub, Glorious Mud body mask, and Stepping Stone foot scrub? I got them in a UK order a few weeks ago. Brimstone is in a cube like the body butters. Glorious Mud is as well. Stepping Stone is shaped like a foot. They all sorta fizz when wet and Glorious Mud is super messy so I recommend turning the water off and doing it in the shower and waiting a few minutes with it on. It did make my skin real soft though
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Stepping Stone is nice... I also like to take a piece and use it on my hands. Leaves them nice and soft. I like Brimstone... not sure if I'd buy it again since I'm in love with Buffy. Here's all the new stuff 
New Products from the Lush Labs


----------



## Susanne (May 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mygreatlove* 

 
_*Are you ladies talking about Brimstone body scrub, Glorious Mud body mask, and Stepping Stone foot scrub? I got them in a UK order a few weeks ago.* Brimstone is in a cube like the body butters. Glorious Mud is as well. Stepping Stone is shaped like a foot. They all sorta fizz when wet and Glorious Mud is super messy so I recommend turning the water off and doing it in the shower and waiting a few minutes with it on. It did make my skin real soft though
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Stepping Stone is nice... I also like to take a piece and use it on my hands. Leaves them nice and soft. I like Brimstone... not sure if I'd buy it again since I'm in love with Buffy. Here's all the new stuff 
New Products from the Lush Labs_

 
Yes, as far as I know they are not out here yet. Thanks!

Edit: Oh, they are on the German website now as well!


----------



## yazerella (May 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *libra276* 

 
_dream cream is just divine!!_

 
I adore dream cream! I think it's the only moisturiser my skin has ever agreed with!


----------



## yazerella (May 25, 2010)

I think I'm allergic to Ultrabalm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My lips are all bumpy after using it for a few days instead of my normal lipbalm


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 1, 2010)

i bought that mini pack that lush are selling in the uk for £10. it had the new foot scrub and mud body scrub inside. i agree that the mud scrub is extremely messy to use!! my hair got all messed up in it so i need to wear a shower cap next time.

the foot scrub is lovely. it smells lovely and fizzes nicely. plus it left my feet super soft! love it!


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh man, i' heading into my Lush to see if they have that kit!!!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 2, 2010)

Lou, I have to try the foot scrub!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_Oh man, i' heading into my Lush to see if they have that kit!!!_

 
you should! it's a great bargain! worth much more than the £10 they charged. check out this blog post on it! Calling all Lush fans ... |Vex in the City

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Lou, I have to try the foot scrub!_

 
you must! it's awesome! and you only have to use a little at a time


----------



## Susanne (Jun 6, 2010)

I was at Lush on Friday and bought a new "I should Coco" soap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love it!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 6, 2010)

what does that soap smell of Susanne? Chocolate?? i keep thinking that i should buy some soap from lush. we have 3 bathrooms in our house and all of them currently have l'occitaine soaps that are almost finished. i like lush soaps because they look so pretty!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_what does that soap smell of Susanne? Chocolate?? i keep thinking that i should buy some soap from lush. we have 3 bathrooms in our house and all of them currently have l'occitaine soaps that are almost finished. i like lush soaps because they look so pretty!_

 
This is more a body soap and scrub for the shower!  It smells deliciously like coconut. I usually don't like coconut smell, but this one is awesome.

http://www.lushusa.com/shop/products...i-should-coco-

Oh, and I want a L'Occitane hand soap for my bathroom soon!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 6, 2010)

^ aha! it sounds very nice! lol at myself though for thinking of chocolate before coconut when hearing coco! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lots of people talk about the porrige soap... apparently it has oats in it! sounds quite interesting!


----------



## Luiza_T (Jun 10, 2010)

I have been using Mask of Magnaminty and I am in love with it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I usually don't go to Lush because of the smell of the stores - I find it strong and it annoys me. But I found this post and decided to try the mask. I use once a week though.


----------



## manthanoelle (Jun 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luiza_T* 

 
_I have been using Mask of Magnaminty and I am in love with it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I usually don't go to Lush because of the smell of the stores - I find it strong and it annoys me. But I found this post and decided to try the mask. I use once a week though._

 

I haven't tried that mask yet because I feel like its an over priced version of the Queen Helene mask but I am a lush slut so I'll give in and end up buying it when my next tube of Queen Helene is uphaha. But try using that mask right after exfoliating. Exfoliating helps your blood flow which helps bring all the stuff in your pores to the surface, then the clay/mint combo after is really nice at getting all that gunk out. It always makes my skin feel brand new after.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 13, 2010)

Lush is awesome!! I went to the Lush inside Macy's last weekend and I was overwhelmed with the smell but I didn't mind. I bought two Think Pink Bath Bombs (used one and had heart confetti in it and it was awesome!!), Sakura Bath Bomb and Comforter Bubble Bar (a full size one since I received half of the bubble bar of the giveaway that I won) and I do want to go back and get more of Lush's products!!!!


----------



## manthanoelle (Jun 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_Lush is awesome!! I went to the Lush inside Macy's last weekend and I was overwhelmed with the smell but I didn't mind. I bought two Think Pink Bath Bombs (used one and had heart confetti in it and it was awesome!!), Sakura Bath Bomb and Comforter Bubble Bar (a full size one since I received half of the bubble bar of the giveaway that I won) and I do want to go back and get more of Lush's products!!!!_

 

You picked up awesome stuff. I think Think Pink is adorable, but I never smell ANYTHING once it is in use. But the other two items you got, LOVE THEM.

And agreed, Lush can be a little over powering.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 14, 2010)

^lol yes it can and I'm trying to get my mom to become a Lush addict like me lol


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 14, 2010)

has anyone used that volcanic foot mask?


----------



## Susanne (Jun 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_has anyone used that volcanic foot mask?_

 
Not yet, but I would be interested in as well!


----------



## manthanoelle (Jun 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_^lol yes it can and I'm trying to get my mom to become a Lush addict like me lol_

 

Hopefully that's easier for you than it is for me hahaha. I've been trying to get my mom into Lush, she's been with me to the store and has tried some of their stuff. She just refuses to buy it, she says it's too over priced for what it is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But now if I give her some of my stuff to try out then it's "oh thats so nice!" and asks for a slice of soap. Yet refuses to get her own.

But I did drag my male cousin to a Lush event because we were in the area and I knew it was going on, he was SUPER apprehensive about going in he kept say oh I'll just sit in the car. And I dragged him in, that boy is now in love with Miranda and Godmother soap hahaha. And he knows all about Retro items because of Miranda being retro so if he find out I am going to buy stuff online I always get a text "u r orderin lushonline? gimme some miranda" shit cracks me up.


----------



## Lady_Danger (Jun 21, 2010)

I am absolutely loving Eau Roma Water and Fresh Farmacy cleanser at the moment, how much my skin has improved after using these products for around a month now is pretty insane. My breakouts have dramatically reduced and if I do get a blemish it's only one at a time, rather than a full-on break out. I'm beyond happy with the results! Plus I love the smell of Eau Roma water too hehe. 

I did however have a bit of a bad experience with Ocean Salt scrub, it really irritated my skin leaving it red and blotchy which I was quite shocked at. I let customer services know about my experience through e-mail yesterday and they replied this morning (which I didn't expect!) and even offered to send me out some products as an apology. Their customer service exceeds my expectations again and again, I really do love going in-store the staff are so approachable and friendly. I was shocked (in a good way!) that even though they're a large company they still personally take on board the feedback of their consumers.


----------



## manthanoelle (Jun 21, 2010)

Lush's customer service is pretty good.

When you used ocean salt and is upset your skin was it on your face or body?


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lady_Danger* 

 
_I did however have a bit of a bad experience with Ocean Salt scrub, it really irritated my skin leaving it red and blotchy which I was quite shocked at. I let customer services know about my experience through e-mail yesterday and they replied this morning (which I didn't expect!) and even offered to send me out some products as an apology. Their customer service exceeds my expectations again and again, I really do love going in-store the staff are so approachable and friendly. I was shocked (in a good way!) that even though they're a large company they still personally take on board the feedback of their consumers._

 
The first time i used it, i found it very harsh on my skin... but the second time it was really nice! my boyfriend said the exact same thing... its like.. teh alcohol in it was super intense.... it was weird

I got the foot kit today... OH MY WORDDDDDD! My tootsies are so nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i put on the volcanic mask, wrapped my feet in plastic wrap and sat down for like an hourish. Your only supposed to leave it on for 10 mins or so, but my feet need the extra care! I then washed it off and gave them a scrub with the "to the embassy" scrubber/pumic dealie. I dont know how i felt about this product. It smelled fantastic. Seemed to help my feet, but its once of those products that going to be used up in no time flat... i dont know if i would purcahse is full size. I used it once, and theres already a big dent in it... its like it melts! I then followed with Peid de pepper foot lotion. First, lets talk about the smell. This is amazing!!! It smells like wonderful cloves and ginger and everything i would want to roll around in all day. you only need a little, but it has this fantastical cooling effect on your feet and leaves them feeling so nice, soothed and hydrated!! i then rubbed in a bit og lemon flutter. i rubbed it into my problem areas, ie the outside of my big toe, my heals and then a bit into my nails (hands and feet). While my feet still feel like a dream, my hands are pretty good too. i mean, i made dinner right afterwards, so i suppose the chopping and washing undid a bit of the effects, they still feel very nice nice!!!
in conclusion; get teh kit!!! get it!!! you know you waannnnt to!


----------



## Lady_Danger (Jun 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *manthanoelle* 

 
_Lush's customer service is pretty good.

When you used ocean salt and is upset your skin was it on your face or body?_

 
I tested it out originally on my face, then I tried it out a second time on my cheek a few days later which gave me the same reaction again so I did a test on a small area of my leg which became red and blotchy too. I guess the ingredients are just too harsh for my skin/something just didn't agree with me. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_The first time i used it, i found it very harsh on my skin... but the second time it was really nice! my boyfriend said the exact same thing... its like.. teh alcohol in it was super intense.... it was weird_

 
Yeah I tested it out twice and just got the same result unfortunately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really wanted to love the product too! It was one I was really looking forward to trying out.


----------



## rosegasm (Jun 22, 2010)

i was eyeing the foot kit too, but i got the naked kit last time and i only ended up enjoying like 1 of the products (buffy---works nice and moisturizing, but disappears so quickly!) it was my first lush purchase ever, btw. i can't say i'm in love with the brand. it's okay. but not something i'd repurchase.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 22, 2010)

I want to try their new Vulcano foot mask, their Stepping Stone foot scrub and Smitten handcream soon!


----------



## Misoxx (Jul 17, 2010)

I love lush!! I think it's quite sweet they include free gifts when you order online, I got a free bathbomb! (supernova)

loveeee their lip balms.


----------



## nunu (Jul 17, 2010)

I don't know if this has been posted before but Lush is coming out with a new perfume line. I was so bummed to see that the solid perfumes of "honey i washed the kids" was discontinued but the sales person said not to worry because it's coming out again in a new perfume line.


----------



## nunu (Jul 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i bought that mini pack that lush are selling in the uk for £10. it had the new foot scrub and mud body scrub inside. i agree that the mud scrub is extremely messy to use!! my hair got all messed up in it so i need to wear a shower cap next time.

the foot scrub is lovely. it smells lovely and fizzes nicely. plus it left my feet super soft! love it!_

 
I bought this and i can not wait to try it out!


----------



## riotlove (Jul 25, 2010)

ok so i'm a newbie to lush and i have a few questions.  

i've tried samples of their solid soaps but i just can't get into em much cuz i like gels and such better and i have so many of those that...well yanno.
but i'm interested in the bubble bars. but i wanna have those movie scene luxurious bubbles that are frothy and huge. do these bubble like that? if not anything that does(lush or otherwise?)

also w/ the massage bars, do you just need to use it a bit on the skin and then your hands? i was thinking of having one for back rubs for me and the bf but he won't hold something in his hand the whole time if he can just squirt lotion on and go to town yanno?

also i was thinking of getting him cosmetic lad because his breakouts are getting bad. he sweats a lot and despite me telling him to use the face scrub i do at least every other day he 'forgets' although when he was using it daily his face was clear and he was super happy. but maybe if i get him something new he'll do it?

sorry for all the questions but i'm excited! now to just find info then convince him we're going to the store!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 25, 2010)

^Comforter Bubble Bar is the bubble bar that you should try! The smell is amazing and it has lots and lots of foam of bubbles!!!


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 25, 2010)

The bubble bath bars are awesome. I went to my parents place yesterday and took and bath in their giant tub. I brought a bubble bar from the holiday collection (the red sparkely one) and the bubbles were insane!
here are my tips for getting awesome bubbles.
1.break your bubble bar into 4 peices. 
let your tub fill up and inche or two, and then take your 1st peice and run it under the water. Hold it in your fistand you will notice it will start to disolve and turn into a paste. break it down as much as you can in your fist, so the paste comes out (or rub ebtween your two hands) do this under the water ofcourse. Repeat with as many peices as you want.
The objective is to get your bubble bar broken down into a paste with no chunks as much as possible so its uber creamy. 
Start from the begining so you make sure a ton of running water gets in contact with your dissolved bubble bar. 
I wanted to read in teh tub, but couldnt cause there weretoo many bubbles. it was awesome.


----------



## riotlove (Jul 25, 2010)

omg you girls are AMAZING. thanks so much! 

however i was kinda hoping someone would tell me they weren't what i wanted them to be. oh man my wallet shall hate me come tuesday. boohoo!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_^Comforter Bubble Bar is the bubble bar that you should try! The smell is amazing and it has lots and lots of foam of bubbles!!!_

 





 I love it!


----------



## MzzRach (Jul 27, 2010)

I tried the shower bombs and find they are not nearly as effective as the bath bombs.  I like the concept of the shower bombs, but they just did not work that well for me.  A pity, because it is hard for me to find time these days for a proper bath - only showers.  

Ah well, I'll have to make some time soon as I ADORE Lush bath bombs.  Amazing.


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm in love with th Sex Bomb bath bomb, I also really really love Honey I washed the Kids soap and Comforter Bubble Bar. I'm a bit of a Lush addict Oh! Their massage bars are great too. I use them after the shower and they make my skin super soft.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 27, 2010)

The other day I used my Sakura Bath Bomb and it's pure love! I may end up having to go back to the Lush inside Macy's Thursday to get more Lush products!


----------



## naturallyfab (Jul 27, 2010)

I adore bubble bars!  I like them so much better than bath bombs, simply because they bubble 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My personal favorite is the comforter, but they just came out with a new one called Dorthy, which has this cute little rainbow on it!  

I use my mange too massage bar religiously as a lotion for my legs - just warm it up between your hands until some of it melts into a liquid form, and massage away!  

On the whole boyfriend thing, it may be that he's embarassed ( I know my brothers can get like that).  If you wanted to get him the acne stuff from lush, just leave it on his bed or in his bathroom cabinet and tell him the tooth fairy sent it lol


----------



## riotlove (Jul 28, 2010)

i am hoping he'll go with me and i can convince him if it smells alright he'll use it


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 28, 2010)

^ be careful. the smell of the store might put him off all together.
i got my bf to start using lush for his acne because i m=bought a product. It was ocean salt scrub (good for acne/blackheads) and he tried it out a few times, and LOVED it. It made his skin look great, so i bought him a fullsized one for himself. maybe ask for a sample of that for him/ start him off slow

and be sure to compliment him when he uses it and tell him how handsome he looks. 
btw ocean salt scrub is amazing. i say it all the time, but my bf stopped using proactive because he found it worled loads better for him. it also smells like margaritas and has vodka in it. not too girly!


----------



## riotlove (Jul 28, 2010)

eh he likes smelling things. he's a girly boy i swear. cuz he loves the candle isle of any store. we'll see what he'll do.


----------



## martiangurll (Jul 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_has anyone used that volcanic foot mask?_

 
Yes.  For me, it wasn't all that.  It didn't magically make my calluses go away.  Maybe my expectations were a bit high?  And it smelled funkadelic--not in a good way for me.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 28, 2010)

Noubar is my favorite Lush soap. I was at a Lush the other day and the girl asked me which one was my favorite b/c I was drooling all over the soaps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I told her and she goes "hmmm... interesting. We really don't get a lot of noubar fans." I absolutely love the smell. I stand in the shower just smelling it.


----------



## sunsetbeauty15 (Jul 28, 2010)

ooooh the other day i bourght two of the new bath bombs 'miss wippy' and ' twilight' not tryed them yet but i love the smells.. 
and i got a sample of aqua marina clenser L.O.V.E .. the most amazing products ever !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martiangurll* 

 
_Yes.  For me, it wasn't all that.  It didn't magically make my calluses go away.  Maybe my expectations were a bit high?  And it smelled funkadelic--not in a good way for me._

 
i ended up trying it and i agree. mayeb next time i use it i should scrub it off with a pumice stone... 
its funny cause i used my Cake hand and cuticle scrub on my feet with a pumice stone and it worked amazing!


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Aug 4, 2010)

Quick Question!
I'm dying to try lush skincare but I don't live near one at all. 
Does anyone use their cleanser and a clarisonic? is it hard to put them together because it's not a liquid?
Also:
What cleanser would you suggest for ance prone, oily and also a little dry around the nose?


----------



## Susanne (Aug 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vivaXglamlove* 

 
_Quick Question!
I'm dying to try lush skincare but I don't live near one at all. 
Does anyone use their cleanser and a clarisonic? is it hard to put them together because it's not a liquid?
Also:
*What cleanser would you suggest for ance prone, oily and also a little dry around the nose*?_

 
Definitely Soap Fresh Farmacy! Works awesome!!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Aug 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vivaXglamlove* 

 
_Quick Question!
I'm dying to try lush skincare but I don't live near one at all. 
Does anyone use their cleanser and a clarisonic? is it hard to put them together because it's not a liquid?
Also:
What cleanser would you suggest for ance prone, oily and also a little dry around the nose?_

 
I second Susannes suggestion. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 As for the Clarisonic, how do you apply your cleanser at the moment? Do you pour it into the brush?
I think you could make a solid cleanser work if you applied it first to your face and then massaged it out with the brush, or maybe you could try running the brush against the cleanser to get it on the bristles.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 7, 2010)

Does Lush make anything that works well as a makeup remover? I couldn't find anything on the site that was specifically for removing makeup.


----------



## NatalieMT (Aug 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_Does Lush make anything that works well as a makeup remover? I couldn't find anything on the site that was specifically for removing makeup._

 
The new cleanser 9 to 5 is apparently good for 'removing stubborn makeup' accordingly to the Lush website and I know a lot of people also like Ultrabland to take off their makeup.

On another note I got some Karma shower gel a couple of weekends ago and it's super lush, Karma is my favourite scent. I'm looking forward to getting some of the new LE Chameleon bath bombs tomorrow too, apparently they smell good. I like some of the other new bath bombs aswell, apart from Mrs Whippy, the scent just wasn't strong enough.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 8, 2010)

I want to try their new summer soaps!


----------



## NatalieMT (Aug 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I want to try their new summer soaps!_

 
Summer Pudding? I can't decide if I like it or not. I love the fact it has exfoliators added so it's all lovely and scrubby but the scent is a bit sweet at times.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_Summer Pudding? I can't decide if I like it or not. I love the fact it has exfoliators added so it's all lovely and scrubby but the scent is a bit sweet at times. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yes i feel the same about this. at first i liked it but now not so much


----------



## Susanne (Aug 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_Summer Pudding? I can't decide if I like it or not. I love the fact it has exfoliators added so it's all lovely and scrubby but the scent is a bit sweet at times. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think I will get Summer pudding next weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I could not smell it yet though.


----------



## Courtney <3 (Aug 11, 2010)

has anyone ever been to a lush spa party?
my mom and i got invited to one the last time we went to our local lush counter.
i havent a clue what to expect!
but im super excited <3


----------



## ruthless (Aug 12, 2010)

I was walking by the Lush in the mall and I saw the advertising for "Lovely Jubblies" and went in to check it out-it's 25 bucks for a pot of boob moisturizer. I was put off by this... with "firming" qualities. Nothing is going to tighten those suckers up but surgery-or fake it with a good push up bra. 

Is it just me or has Lush changed a lot in the last 5-6 years? They seem to be more political , and the sales girls in my area (there are two stores in this town) are all over you.  Perhaps I'm merely cranky in my old age. 

My absolute fav Lush product is the seasonal body wash that comes out at Christmas, it is similar to "Rock Star" soap in scent. Too bad it's only once a year.


----------



## NatalieMT (Aug 12, 2010)

The shower gel is Snow Fairy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yum!

The Lush Spa parties, I've been to a couple of instore parties that were probably similar. The most recent of which was the weekend just gone. Basically it's after store hours, they have demos, special LE products (for example Karma shower gel was one of the most recent and Creamy Candy body lotion is coming up), drinks, competitions, other Lush freebies etc. We even made our own bath bombs! Was great!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 13, 2010)

Yes, I want Snow Fairy this year as well!


----------



## naturallyfab (Aug 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Yes, I want Snow Fairy this year as well!_

 

I really wanted to try this last year, but they sold out at my Lush before I could get there, so this winter I'm definitely going to try to get my hands on some!


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 13, 2010)

i like that lush is political. It's a store with a consience!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruthless* 

 
_... the sales girls in my area (there are two stores in this town) are all over you.  Perhaps I'm merely cranky in my old age._

 
It's weird you say that because the last time I was at Lush, the sales people kept talking to me and asking me questions. I probably am being cranky but when I shop, I like to be left to my own devices.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 15, 2010)

I bought

Honey I washed the Kids
Rockstar
Summer pudding

soaps yeaterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And Smitten handcream.

I really like the smell of Summer Pudding!


----------



## VIC MAC (Aug 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I bought

Honey I washed the Kids
Rockstar
Summer pudding

soaps yeaterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And Smitten handcream.

I really like the smell of Summer Pudding!_

 
Susanne, where in Germany are you? There aren't too many Lush shops there is there? 

I'm in Denmark - Dänemark, and we don't have Lush here


----------



## Susanne (Aug 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VIC MAC* 

 
_Susanne, where in Germany are you? There aren't too many Lush shops there is there? 

I'm in Denmark - Dänemark, and we don't have Lush here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am in the North-West of Germany! And there are 25 shops in Germany:

Lush Fresh Handmade Cosmetics

There is no Lush in my town, but I can go to three during the weekends. And you can oder online as well.

I am sorry you have no Lush!


----------



## VIC MAC (Aug 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I am in the North-West of Germany! And there are 25 shops in Germany:

Lush Fresh Handmade Cosmetics

There is no Lush in my town, but I can go to three during the weekends. And you can oder online as well.

I am sorry you have no Lush!_

 

Thanks for the Link 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm in Hamburg quite often, so now I can make a list for my next visit


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 15, 2010)

Love the Honey I Washed the Kids soap. I keep some on hand to use when I have houseguests as everyone seems to love it. 

I seem to be the only person who does not love the Ocean Salt face scrub.  It leaves a greasy film on my skin, my skin just does not like it.  I prefer Angels on Bare Skin for a scrub - but in general I prefer Lush bath and body products to the facial skin care.  I do like the Tea Tree Water toner, that is quite lovely.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Love the Honey I Washed the Kids soap. I keep some on hand to use when I have houseguests as everyone seems to love it. 

*I seem to be the only person who does not love the Ocean Salt face scrub.* It leaves a greasy film on my skin, my skin just does not like it. I prefer Angels on Bare Skin for a scrub - but in general I prefer Lush bath and body products to the facial skin care. I do like the Tea Tree Water toner, that is quite lovely._

 
No, I am not a big fan of it neither. I also prefer Dark Angels or my VAE from MAC - Ocean Salt is just too much for my skin, even if it tends to be oily.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VIC MAC* 

 
_Thanks for the Link 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm in Hamburg quite often, so now I can make a list for my next visit _

 
Tell us what you get then!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Aug 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VIC MAC* 

 
_Susanne, where in Germany are you? There aren't too many Lush shops there is there? 

I'm in Denmark - Dänemark, and we don't have Lush here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I would have thought that there was one in Malmö, which could have been an option to check out, depending on where in Denmark you are, but there isn't. The pattern of Lush shops in Sweden is quite odd, now that I look at it. They are in some smaller cities, but not in the third largest city.


----------



## staceb1990 (Aug 16, 2010)

Ordered:

Flying Fox
Ocean Salt
Light Pink Color Supplement
Honey I washed the Kids

I'm excited!


----------



## naturallyfab (Sep 10, 2010)

Next time I go to State Street Lush I need to stock up on:

Frosty Glitter Bubble Bar
Porridge Soap
Vanilla in the Mist Soap
Godiva Shampoo Bar 
Charity Lotion


----------



## lolcats (Oct 6, 2010)

If you are from Germany I recommend buying off the lush.co.uk page instead of from the german one. The prices are a lot cheaper, p&p will obviously be more expensive, but it still normally works out cheaper to buy from the uk.


----------



## Susanne (Oct 7, 2010)

I look forward to get the holiday products again!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 8, 2010)

And I have a new love: Twilight Bath Bomb


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_And I have a new love: Twilight Bath Bomb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
you know i just saw this when reading the new copy of the lush times this morning and knew i had to get it!! so in the morning i shall be making a trip to lush for this and the blueberry facial mask - my skin needs it!


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Nov 3, 2010)

I just got into it recently because I wanted to try the solid shampoos. I got the Karma Komba and Seanik. Both smell great, especially the Karma. They clean decently, but I find I have to use a lot for my almost comically long hair because 3 swipes is just not enough. lol

  	I also like Jungle conditioner. I love how it smells, but it's a bit tricky to use. My favorite products are the soaps (sexy peel, Karma and Ring of Roses), bath bombs (Sakura, So white and Space girl) and Angels on bare skin. Angels on Bare skin has done wonders for my moderate, yet persistant acne. I have normal skin that is slightly moist of normal, so I didn't want to put anything too drastic on it. At first, I didn't feel the product is doing much, but it totally balances the skin over a long period of time, making for fewer and fewer new zits. Win.

  	There is a LUSH in Anaheim, which is a little further from the distance I have to travel to school commuting. Is it kind of product stalkerish to go there almost every week? XD


----------



## kc8 (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm so excited to be able to stock up on Snow Fairy.  Finally!  I'm madly trying to finish my stash so I can get more during the Christmas holiday.  It's a mad cycle!  =)


----------



## MelissaAnn (Nov 11, 2010)

LOVE Lush! I use these products daily (with the exception of the Ocean Salt..once a week on that since my skin is sensitive!) on my face. I have very dry skin!

  	9-5 cleanser
  	Eau Roma Toner
  	Grease Lightning
  	Skin Drink
  	Bubblegum Lip Scrub

  	and the Ocean Salt once a week

  	for the bath I have these stocked up:

  	Butterball bath bomb
  	Vanilla Fountain bath bomb
  	Honey Bee bath bomb
  	Marzibain Bubble Bar


  	Sexy Peel soap
  	Sultana of Soap
  	Rockstar
  	Honey I Washed the Kids


----------



## Susanne (Nov 11, 2010)

I will buy Snowcake soap and maybe Snowfairy shower gel tomorrow!


----------



## jenii (Nov 11, 2010)

I've always wanted to try that beer shampoo they make, but it's kind of pricey, and I'm never thinking about it when I'm near a Lush store. I always remember it right when I'm almost home. :\


----------



## Nzsallyb (Nov 14, 2010)

i brought some snowcake! it is so yummy! am def goin to back it up.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 14, 2010)

Nzsallyb said:


> i brought some snowcake! it is so yummy! am def goin to back it up.



 	 :agree:


----------



## Mercurial (Nov 15, 2010)

Snowcake is gorgeous, I stock up each year on that! I bought Glogg shower gel a couple of weeks ago and this is perfect for cold weather, lovely!


----------



## naturallyfab (Nov 28, 2010)

No, I am not a big fan of it neither. I also prefer Dark Angels or my VAE from MAC - Ocean Salt is just too much for my skin, even if it tends to be oily.



 	I love Dark Angels!!! I just got a new pot of it too!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 29, 2010)

i have used a couple of new lush bath bombs recently. i used mrs whippy which made the bath smell like strawberries and was lovely! and also gingerbread house house which smelled amazing! it was spicey and was perfect for a cold evening. and it made the water bright orange and of course there were plenty of bubbles because it's a bubble bar!  i still have twilight to use up now!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 30, 2010)

It is really cold here today again - time for a Twilight bath!


----------



## kristina ftw! (Nov 30, 2010)

Quote:


jenii said:


> I've always wanted to try that beer shampoo they make, but it's kind of pricey, and I'm never thinking about it when I'm near a Lush store. I always remember it right when I'm almost home. :\


	Cynthia Sylvia Stout! I love that shampoo. You just reminded me that I need to get some, it's been a while since I had it. The smell took some getting used to, but now I love it, and it made my hair look amazing.


----------



## NatalieMT (Dec 1, 2010)

I bought some of the Christmas Retro from the Lush MO recently and oh my it's so lovely. Christmas Kisses bubble bar is a must for everyone.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 18, 2011)

I have tried the Twilight Bath Bomb and I love it!!! I'm going to purchase two of them again soon! Of course I also adore the Comforter Bubble Bar and Think Pinkl Bath Bomb. I have bought the Sex Bath Bomb but I have not used it yet.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 20, 2011)

The Twilight bath bomb is awesome!!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 20, 2011)

the best lush item i used last year was glogg shower gel - stunning smell! i have a large bottle left and then i shall be hoping the release it again this year!


----------



## Susanne (Jan 21, 2011)

I want to try the new Love Birds soap soon.


----------



## Anneri (Feb 3, 2011)

Does anyone know whether Queen of Hearts soap is in the Retro section of the UK site? Due to the hacking the site is still unaccessible.
  	I recently discovered a sample of it in my stuff - and it's the best face cleanser I ever had. Amazing!


----------



## NatalieMT (Feb 6, 2011)

^^^ I believe Queen of Hearts is still available yes! From the list I have which is very recent it's £4.25 for 100g.


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Feb 24, 2011)

Lush stores/products are in Canada.  I find the LUSH product smells and dyes too much/strong; but I have fallen for Beanstock soaps in the past, and have an extra fondness for all bath products and cremes by Sabon.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 24, 2011)

I recently stumbled into LUSH again after a self imposed banishment. I was once again drawn in by the smells. I walked away with ITS RAINING MEN and the OLIVE BRANCH shower gels. Im a shower girl and I do love shower gels. I got a sample of the R&B Moisturizer and I was wondering if anyone with textured hair has tried this?


----------



## heart (Apr 30, 2011)

i'm a huge fan of lush.  i love their mask of magnaminty, tea tree toner, and ocean salt.  i'm also digging their colour supplements--which i use as concealer.


----------



## FourC's (May 8, 2011)

The first time I walked into a LUSH store I was pregnant and the smells were a bit hard to take. Even with that my husband and I walked out with two bags of products.  I haven't purchased any LUSH since as we are over an hour away from the closest store and I just haven't thought of it until my aunt reintroduced me with a lovely orange bar which has my LUSH shopping cart full.


----------



## heart (May 10, 2011)

just letting you guys know that i have a pretty huge lush review on my blog if anyone is interested.


----------



## naturallyfab (May 17, 2011)

I just bought a color supplement last time I went in, and it makes the best concealer! I'm not a big fan of it as a tinted moisturizer, because it makes my oily skin even oilier. But as a concealer, this product is top notch


----------



## lexijojohnson (May 25, 2011)

They make my favorite mask: A Crash Course in Skin Care.   I also like Coalface (and the scent!).  I love Hsuan Wen Hua for hair.


----------



## ra143 (Jun 7, 2011)

wow I gotta try the colour supplement, is it a good dupe of the benefit one?The Erase Paste? Would it ork as a good TM?
  	I do love Lushs shampoos, the bars, Big Shampoo, Cynthia something, all of them really! I do not, however like their conditioners. I love their masks, and they skin care stuff, scrubs, coal wash and the rest!
  	I have never tried their bath bombs, they dont appeal to me at all. :S


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 10, 2011)

I have never tried lush, which is hilarious considering I have one five minutes away at MoA and have walked past it so many times! Next time I make a trip, definitely trying something. I'm obsessed with natural hair products, because they always leave my hair feeling clean and silky and it's a heck of a lot better than other stuff. i hate it when I can't pronounce the ingredients going into my hair.... and from all I've read, now I really want some soaps.


----------



## jennifa (Aug 4, 2011)

Buffy body scrub is their one MUST HAVE item!!


----------



## FourC's (Jan 9, 2012)

Just got some LUSH yesterday. Last time I was in one of their stores I was pregnant so everything smelled VERY different this time around lol.


----------



## ziggy (Jan 11, 2012)

I got a lush gift set and it's the first time I've used it in a while. Although I have to say I like their bath bombs opposed to their soaps and gels because they make my skin go really squeaky and dry. But that could be because they use natural products. Even if I don't buy it religiously, whenever I pass by one, I have a habit of going inside and just scouting what they have and experiencing the smell of the shop.


----------



## peace.love.mac (Feb 2, 2012)

Has anyone used Lovely Jubblies? I've read really good reviews about it and how it makes your chest area firmer. I really want to try it out but it's pretty pricey for lotion. It almost sounds too good to be true lol.


----------



## dyingforyou (Jul 3, 2012)

i just tried lush for the first time and i am in love! i bought a bubbleroon and two bath bombs and they feel and smell so good, especially the butterball bath bomb. i really want to try their shampoo and some moisturizers too.


----------



## katred (Jul 6, 2012)

I've been a Lush fan for years. I swear by their "Cynthia Sylvia Stout" shampoo!


----------



## sereagoso (Aug 8, 2012)

I walked by Lush today and was so tempted to go in and purchase at least one item to try, but I didnt have enough time.. Any recs for some must have products??


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Aug 22, 2012)

The nearest LUSH store by me (Niagara Falls, ON) is in Mississauga and over the border in Buffalo, NY. I have been at the Mississauga location a couple of times and their staff is hit and miss. Sometimes they're nice, other times it seems like they do not care about you.


  	About the products...amazing! Currently I am using their Happy Hippy shower gel but wont be repurchasing because of parabens. Hopefully I will have better luck with their solid shampoos and soaps. Also I got a sample of the Angels on Bare Skin cleanser and it broke me out like crazy!

  	Lots of stuff and lots of exploring to do in that store, that's for sure.


----------



## Merula (Sep 18, 2012)

Are their shampoos good/worth it? I might drop by and sniff a few of them before I take the plunge on a mini but I'm wondering if it's worth getting or not. I need to buy another coalface soap because that thing is a godsend.


----------



## urwithkaiffe (Nov 26, 2012)

Loved alll


----------



## Courtz (Dec 29, 2012)

Golden wonder and dragons egg are my faves, they're gorgeous! So expensive though... £3 odd for 1 bath


----------



## katelyn0 (Jan 10, 2013)

I love lush... never without Dream cream and Karma kream. I love everything in the karma scent. The ocean salt scrub is also a staple in my shower! Everything twilight is great too, shower gel and bath bomb.


----------



## lovelyeyes21 (Jan 19, 2013)

I absolutely love Lush I am not keen on their perfumes though unless they are the limited edition ones. I love their bath products and fresh face masks as well as Retread conditioner for the hair


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Jan 20, 2013)

sereagoso said:


> I walked by Lush today and was so tempted to go in and purchase at least one item to try, but I didnt have enough time.. Any recs for some must have products??


  	Any of their bath bombs/bubble bars... Ocean Salt Scrub... Their soaps are awesome... Really, everything is pretty great. Sort of depends on what sort of products/scents you like though .


----------



## Jessica (Mar 28, 2013)

I just found Lush..thanks to my sister! All I needed was one more "collection"  DH found my stash of bath goodies under the cabinet--so I'm out as an official LUSH addict


----------



## Sophiaaa (Mar 29, 2013)

Is there anyone who used their Fluffy Egg Bath Bomb.


----------



## Jeana Marie (Jul 8, 2013)

A new lush store opened a while back at my local outdoor mall. I have dry acne and irritation prone skin and I love the aquamarina cleanser. It's a lifesaver and my skin has really improved. I initially went for Phresh Pharmacy and the Light Yellow Color Suppliment but decided that Dark Yellow was suprisingily a better match for my fair olive skin. I discovered my perfect red lipstick, Lush EMOTIONAL BRILLIANCE in Ambition.


----------



## macaddicts101 (Nov 4, 2013)

Does anyone know if Lush does black friday/cyber monday sales? I have a long of items I want from here


----------



## diamonddiva (Nov 6, 2013)

macaddicts101 said:


> Does anyone know if Lush does black friday/cyber monday sales? I have a long of items I want from here


  I hope they do because I am in need of some Ocean Salt!!!! I don't want to pay full price for it!!!!


----------



## breatheonbeat (Mar 28, 2014)

diamonddiva said:


> I hope they do because I am in need of some Ocean Salt!!!! I don't want to pay full price for it!!!!


  they don't usually do a black friday sale...
  i used to work there, so i could probably answer questions! they educate you a LOT on product ingredients... and they give you lots of products when you start. you get basically one of each type of item and a few skin care products tailored to suit you.


----------



## dopista (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm obsessed with the smell of Honey I washed the kids.. Loved it as a bar soap but it is a winner as a liquid for me. I love using it when I'm trying not to eat chocolate and surprisingly it cuts my sweet cravings so let's just say I always smell nice.. Teehee


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 22, 2014)

Where.  Has.  This.  Been.  All.  My.  Life.      So I discovered these because I wanted to switch to more natural stuff and although my philosophy products were good I noticed my extremely dry sensitive skin was just being apeaced. It wasn't like the problem was getting better it was just contained.  So as I walk to sephora to yet try another kind of face mosturiZer I came upon a lush store by my job.  And I got recommended "celestial".  It's like crack for my skin.  I've never had that feeling of contentness. Like it just fed!    So it's the first day and it might be beginners excitement. But I'm giving this a serious try. I'm going back and catching up on this thread now


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 22, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Where.  Has.  This.  Been.  All.  My.  Life.      So I discovered these because I wanted to switch to more natural stuff and although my philosophy products were good I noticed my extremely dry sensitive skin was just being apeaced. It wasn't like the problem was getting better it was just contained.  So as I walk to sephora to yet try another kind of face mosturiZer I came upon a lush store by my job.  And I got recommended "celestial".  It's like crack for my skin.  I've never had that feeling of contentness. Like it just fed!    So it's the first day and it might be beginners excitement. But I'm giving this a serious try. I'm going back and catching up on this thread now


  I tried a sample of celestial, it's amazing!


----------



## Anneri (Apr 22, 2014)

Try out the cleansers, Mosha if you have the opportunity! I switched to Aqua Marina about six years ago when I realised that I had used stuff that was just to harsh for me and ohemgee, my skin improved so much. It was incredible. My fave skin cream is Skin's Shangri-La. Great stuff! I also love their toners (very gentle!) and Lemony Flutter as a cuticle cream.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 22, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Try out the cleansers, Mosha if you have the opportunity! I switched to Aqua Marina about six years ago when I realised that I had used stuff that was just to harsh for me and ohemgee, my skin improved so much. It was incredible. My fave skin cream is Skin's Shangri-La. Great stuff! I also love their toners (very gentle!) and Lemony Flutter as a cuticle cream.


   OMG yes i tried one of their skin smoothies and had to go back to actually purchase it today. so i got that for the body and they had me try the eye makeup remover and that was really good too but i will wait and get it when i run out of my current remover.   i also got the roma face toner which feels amazing as well. and she sold me on the skin conditioner too. my skin is so happy, i spend so much on makeup but wasnt really getting anything to nurture it from within...


----------



## mulderitsme (Apr 22, 2014)

One word. ULTRABLAND.
  It has 100% turned my skin completely around since I started working at Lush like 6 months ago and everyone at my store convinced me to try it. I can't even praise it enough!

  Edit: Also Grease Lightning for breakouts and acne scars.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 22, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> One word. ULTRABLAND. It has 100% turned my skin completely around since I started working at Lush like 6 months ago and everyone at my store convinced me to try it. I can't even praise it enough!  Edit: Also Grease Lightning for breakouts and acne scars.


   They gave me a sample of that to take makeup off right!? Dude my skin ate it up like it was chocolate.  I've never felt my skin so mourished.  They're really onto something.  I returned a the sephora mosturiZer stuff I got and switxhed to theirs


----------



## mulderitsme (Apr 22, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> They gave me a sample of that to take makeup off right!? Dude my skin ate it up like it was chocolate. I've never felt my skin so mourished. They're really onto something. I returned a the sephora mosturiZer stuff I got and switxhed to theirs


Yeah! It's so great! My skin feels so supple and refreshed after I use it! And it's the only thing that gets my waterproof eyeliner/mascara off without me having to rub my eyelids raw! I'm glad you're loving your new stuff!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 22, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> Yeah! It's so great! My skin feels so supple and refreshed after I use it! And it's the only thing that gets my waterproof eyeliner/mascara off without me having to rub my eyelids raw! I'm glad you're loving your new stuff! :cheer:


   I am. I'm so excited. The best part is what you said about not having to scrub... Almost everytime I take my mascara off my contacts go up lost inside my eye it's a whole mess. This makes it not only easier but my skin is being spoiled. The only other time I had close to that feeling is with oil remover but I end up all oily and that's not good either.   I'm loving it! Subscribing to this thread from now on !


----------



## Cindy Luc (Jun 19, 2014)

I heard some good things about the cupcake fresh face mask because it's good for acne and oily skin and helps to calm your skin down if it's suffering from breakouts. (heard this from missglamorazzi on youtube) so i decided to check it out. I used it once a few days ago and i broke out on my chin and my forehead! I was really disappointed.. I'm not sure if it's one of those products where I just need to get used to and it will work out the more I use it. 

  Has anyone else experienced this with this product?


----------



## mulderitsme (Jun 19, 2014)

Cindy Luc said:


> I heard some good things about the cupcake fresh face mask because it's good for acne and oily skin and helps to calm your skin down if it's suffering from breakouts. (heard this from missglamorazzi on youtube) so i decided to check it out. I used it once a few days ago and i broke out on my chin and my forehead! I was really disappointed.. I'm not sure if it's one of those products where I just need to get used to and it will work out the more I use it.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this with this product?


  Cupcake is our worst mask in my opinion. Try Cosmetic Warrior or Catastrophe Cosmetic instead! I'm sorry that happened to you. Just so you know, the return policy is super lenient. Even if you've used almost all of it, your store should take it back!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 19, 2014)

I love their values for example : *CF and also the " GRAAL *" program that offers a second chance to animals used in labs ( research etc.. ). To me this is of most importance. Their products, well I have some ( *Lemon Flutter, quite good but the scent is too strong IMO *), but very few compared to the beauty products I have. I am not a Vegan, far from it, but I do think animals are persons just like us.


----------



## mulderitsme (Jun 19, 2014)

Cindy Luc said:


> I heard some good things about the cupcake fresh face mask because it's good for acne and oily skin and helps to calm your skin down if it's suffering from breakouts. (heard this from missglamorazzi on youtube) so i decided to check it out. I used it once a few days ago and i broke out on my chin and my forehead! I was really disappointed.. I'm not sure if it's one of those products where I just need to get used to and it will work out the more I use it.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this with this product?


  Also, ask for a sample of Grease Lightning. It's a spot treatment made with tea tree, witch hazel, grapes, and aloe and it should help clear your break out right up! It's in my top 5 favorite products!


----------



## Subparbrina (Aug 17, 2014)

Their Coalface cleanser cleared my acne better than anything else I've ever tried


----------



## Eggy Bread (Aug 17, 2014)

I loooooooove Lush! It's definitely one of my favorite stores.


----------



## sedmo007 (Aug 28, 2014)

I tried angels on bare skin and I think it is one of the causes for me breaking out.  I had to rush to my dermatologist.  So only Cetaphil Gentle Skin for me.


----------



## sashmac (Sep 7, 2014)

Catastophe cosmetic face mask saves my skin from winter redness and irritation every year! It's wonderful


----------



## phoebeloves (Sep 15, 2014)

Does any one know when their halloween products will launch online (US)? My fingers are crossed for a come back of the jack o lantern soap from 2012 ( i think?). 
  Thanks!


----------



## mulderitsme (Sep 15, 2014)

phoebeloves said:


> Does any one know when their halloween products will launch online (US)? My fingers are crossed for a come back of the jack o lantern soap from 2012 ( i think?).
> Thanks!


  I don't know about online, but for sure in store October 1st. No pumpkin soap this year


----------



## phoebeloves (Sep 16, 2014)

.


----------



## phoebeloves (Sep 16, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> I don't know about online, but for sure in store October 1st. No pumpkin soap this year


  Thanks so much! I'll keep checking the website. Hopefully I can find something equal to my beloved pumpkin soap!


----------



## Anneri (Sep 16, 2014)

The Sunday Girl posted a preview for the Halloween and Christmas products (I'm soooooooo sad, no Twilight showergel?! Whyyyyyyy?)

http://www.thesundaygirl.com/2014/09/sneak-peek-lush-cosmetics-halloween-2014.html

http://www.thesundaygirl.com/2014/09/sneak-peek-lush-cosmetics-christmas-2014.html


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 16, 2014)

Anneri said:


> The Sunday Girl posted a preview for the Halloween and Christmas products (I'm soooooooo sad, no Twilight showergel?! Whyyyyyyy?)  http://www.thesundaygirl.com/2014/09/sneak-peek-lush-cosmetics-halloween-2014.html http://www.thesundaygirl.com/2014/09/sneak-peek-lush-cosmetics-christmas-2014.html


So cute


----------



## phoebeloves (Sep 16, 2014)

Anneri said:


> The Sunday Girl posted a preview for the Halloween and Christmas products (I'm soooooooo sad, no Twilight showergel?! Whyyyyyyy?)
> 
> http://www.thesundaygirl.com/2014/09/sneak-peek-lush-cosmetics-halloween-2014.html
> 
> http://www.thesundaygirl.com/2014/09/sneak-peek-lush-cosmetics-christmas-2014.html


  Thanks! I'm definitely more excited for the christmas collection. I can't wait to get my hands on Cinders again. A lot of things look promising.


----------



## mulderitsme (Sep 16, 2014)

Anneri said:


> The Sunday Girl posted a preview for the Halloween and Christmas products (I'm soooooooo sad, no Twilight showergel?! Whyyyyyyy?)
> 
> http://www.thesundaygirl.com/2014/09/sneak-peek-lush-cosmetics-halloween-2014.html
> 
> http://www.thesundaygirl.com/2014/09/sneak-peek-lush-cosmetics-christmas-2014.html


  There's a new year round gift coming out with Twilight shower gel in it!!!


----------



## mulderitsme (Sep 16, 2014)

Hot Toddy shower gel and Cinders will be the most amazing bath in the history of amazing baths.


----------



## kimibos (Sep 17, 2014)

No Twilight Gel!!!! 


















  But then im very Happy about So White as a Gel. and Hot Toddy sounds intriguing 

  Im also happy Lord of Misrule bomb  is coming back for Halloween. i luv luv the smell of that one.


----------



## Anneri (Sep 17, 2014)

I'll have to buy all the gifts boxes with Twilight in it after New Year's!


----------



## kimibos (Sep 17, 2014)

Anneri said:


> I'll have to buy all the gifts boxes with Twilight in it after New Year's!


  they are probably going to be small bottles


----------



## mulderitsme (Sep 17, 2014)

They are small bottles. We're also going to have Rose Jam shower gel in a year round gift!


----------



## kimibos (Sep 17, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> They are small bottles. We're also going to have Rose Jam shower gel in a year round gift!


  ohh i still dont know what Rose Jam smells like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i hope they bring Prince charming back. i regret not getting a BU of that one.


----------



## Subparbrina (Sep 17, 2014)

Has anyone from the US ordered from Lush UK before? Is the shipping time about the same?


----------



## mulderitsme (Sep 17, 2014)

It's a few bucks more, but some of the products are cheaper ifyou buy from the uk!


----------



## Subparbrina (Sep 17, 2014)

mulderitsme said:


> It's a few bucks more, but some of the products are cheaper ifyou buy from the uk!


  I noticed that Coalface was bigger and cheaper on the UK site. I think I'll go ahead and place an order!


----------



## nikaramirez (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi guys  I'm so sad to have missed the after Christmas sale omg. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Still devistated!


----------



## bonvivant (Jan 22, 2015)

Have you already checked out the Valentine's Day stuff? I can't resist the scent of Prince Charming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Glad it's back


----------



## Kathniss08 (Mar 18, 2015)

My kids love to watch Youtube videos and I notice that some of Youtubers love Lush products especially the bath bombs. My daughters wants to have bath bombs too but I don't know which product to get. They sell cute bath bombs and I can't decide which one should I get.


----------



## DMcG9 (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm in trouble... I bought Let the Good Times Roll cleanser the other day and now all I want to do is eat cookie dough. The SA recommended the popcorn lip scrub when I was checking out because it smells pretty close and is edible but I opted not to for the moment. Maybe that was a mistake...


----------

